# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  PiroX AntiAFK Bot

## PiroX

- deleted -
First free WoW Bot from PiroxBots

----------


## Matt

http://www.virustotal.com/vt/en/resu...36e4360a47bb33
Use at your own risk.
this contains a worm...
programs coded in autoit shouldnt contain worms..

----------


## PiroX

This is no ****ing worm or trojaner. The detection is wrong! And it is coded with autoit!

But if u dont want to use it, its not my problem. I thought i share my Bot with other people.

----------


## PiroX

no comment ... no comment...

----------


## HazelNut

*sniff*sniff* ... i smell bull$it! 
thanks for the heads up Matt & Nightsight!

----------


## Flying Piggy

NOOO people !!! 
Dont blame PiroX2 for this please (blame Autoitv3) . He had nothing to do with these worms detected , i actualy compiled a simple calculator program with Autoit and i scanned it with virustotal.com , it came out as a WORM/TROJAN , look at the screenshot bellow :



PiroX2 , good share and thank you for contributing .
But still like Matt said use at your own risk (because Autoit shouldnt generate worms , but it does) .

----------


## DeMoN

*edit* so piggy is it safe then or no?

----------


## Flying Piggy

Good question , but its not a keylogger (thats for sure) .
You wont get any attacks from PiroX2 if you use this either (hes innocent) .

But the true answer to your question is : Do you trust Autoit ? If so then use the AFKbot .

----------


## PiroX

i use the bot (older versions) for a long time now and i never got banned. 
My older version have also mode 1 and 2 but no interface. I use so much autoit scripts for wow and never, never got banned.

But i cant say what will be in future!

----------


## Flying Piggy

> i use the bot (older versions) for a long time now and i never got banned. 
> My older version have also mode 1 and 2 but no interface. I use so much autoit scripts for wow and never, never got banned.
> 
> But i cant say what will be in future!


I think the other members are more worried about their computer security right now PiroX2 . Most of us already know that Autoit is tolerated by Blizzard (for the moment) .

----------


## PiroX

i don't know why some scaner do find in it a virus :/

----------


## wtfx

Looks promising

----------


## israelijedi

il use it today when i go to sleep see how it goes

----------


## Disphotic

Alright, sorry for being a bit at the start pyro, just wanna keep people safe, never seen a mail spammer script in autoit before. however , I wont delete the other reply I made yet.

----------


## hobodude666

just dont use it, lol

----------


## bind

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ed-source.html

----------


## PiroX

*UPDATE

v6.1
- answer on whisper works now correctly
- settings will also saved on running mode 2 
- small fixes/changes


DOWNLOAD v6.1 full
DOWNLOAD pirox.exe (updated file 6.0->v6.1)

*

----------


## Marlo

maybe post the autoit source code?

----------


## Snuggles

Can we have a final summary

Is this program detetcable?

Whats the chance of being detected?

What is the punishment for being detected?

Is it safe?

IN YOUR OPINION

Cheers.

----------


## PiroX

code added to the thread opening post

----------


## Dagre

How do u make this work? its the first time i use something like this, but ive been on it for over 4 hours now and it still doesnt work, cant make it auto join, if i manually join cant make it run out of cave and use trinket, can someone explain to me (a noob) how to work this please

----------


## monk06ey

I cant get this to autojoin bg in newest patch...it wont talk to the battlemaster

----------


## Enrage187

> How do u make this work? its the first time i use something like this, but ive been on it for over 4 hours now and it still doesnt work, cant make it auto join, if i manually join cant make it run out of cave and use trinket, can someone explain to me (a noob) how to work this please


hmm look like i am not the only one that can`t make it work :confused:

----------


## PiroX

u have to set the right koords for the ball!!! 
If the bot find the ball , it will work. Also look at the pics , i made

And Use Wndow Mode
and enable Tooltip then u know what the bot is doing

IT ONLY WILL WORK IF THE COORDS FOR THE BALL ARE CORRECT!

----------


## Dagre

got it to work after like 5 horus of figuring out, everything works except it stops and uses trinket before its outside, how do i fix this. is it the radar thing? coz i dunno what thats for i just copied the picture, same with the chat coords, but auto joins and anti afk good

----------


## KantTouchThis

I dont understand this at all. Im trying to use mode 2. :'(

Edit: Alrite got it working inside AV, but it doesnt re-queue. any help? :|

----------


## PiroX

@dagre
if he doesn't run out of the cave then the radar coords are set wrong. It have to be a black pixel like the pic shows.

@KAnttuchthis
thats not normal that he doesn't reques for bg. If he is outside of bg ,he will tip the bg npc name , will find the green text and move the mouse over the npc. Sometimes there are other players, who stand in front of the npc and the bot can'T click on it. The best place is stormwind or thunderbluff.

Does all work? 
He finds the ball? he runs out of cave? 
But he doesn't reques? 
correct?

i have updated the chat.jpg  :Smile:  i saw that i had an old one in it

----------


## KantTouchThis

ok yeah, i saw it try to do that but there was a player in the way. ill try going to Thunder Bluff today.

----------


## Snuggles

Can we have a final summary

Is this program detetcable?

Whats the chance of being detected?

What is the punishment for being detected?

Is it safe?

IN YOUR OPINION

Cheers.

I reall could not afford to get banned after such long time put into one charcater, but i cfd to grind some stuff that req's honor, please answer this  :Big Grin:

----------


## monk06ey

I can get it to do pretty much everything...but on mode1 it wont automatically move the mouse and talk to the battlemaster...

while in the BG everything is perfect.

----------


## Dagre

Thanks man it works great, got 30k honor in 3 days, 13k yesterday. didnt get banned or nothing yet, only do AV, this is eots weekend i might try it there

----------


## PiroX

*Update to v6.4*

- the pirox addon will be generated automatically with random names/variables
and will be copied to WoW/Interface/AddOns.
so i think the addon isn't detectable anymore, i hope  :Smile: 

You can choose your own Bot command. Atm it is /pirox but i recommend that you set it to your nick.


*PiroX AntiAFK Bot v6.4:*
http://www.pirox.de/index.php?action=downloads&id=160

*Source:*
http://www.pirox.de/index.php?action=downloads&id=155

----------


## so1id

Hey can you fix the link please?

----------


## PiroX

fixed

......

----------


## Ican

Here is a problem, Bot runing great ar frist. auto join BG and auto runing around in BG then after a while i just jump in front of the battle master and wonnt talk to him, the ball and coods set correctly
so how to fixed it?

----------


## RedRider13

What do i put in for coords. How do i obtain my coords

----------


## NagelFar

Havent tested it fully yet, but overall it seems like a very *beginner* friendly bot that are very easy to learn, that are working

so a 10/10 on this one, man
Very good job! :Big Grin: 

Really easy.
Really good.

10/10 man, havent tested it 100% yet thou, but it seems to be perfect  :Cool:  
+rep !

----------


## Nugma

Excellent. Another honor leeching program.

----------


## Snuggles

if anyone knwos of anyone to be banned/ or had been banned, please tell me im not convinced its safe  :Frown:

----------


## Beastslayer

Auto-It is 100% undetectable, and for all those who do not know yet, the trojans that pop up in the scan are actually trying to hide Auto-It, or at least from what I've heard. And plus, if someone reports you, yes you will be banned. But no one will report you in AV. Trust me.

----------


## PiroX

*Update to v6.6*


*Download:*
full v6.6: http://www.pirox.de/index.php?action=downloads&id=163
source v6.6: http://www.pirox.de/index.php?action=downloads&id=155
updated pirox.exe 6.6 http://www.pirox.de/downloads/wow/bots/pirox.exe



*v6.6*
- on use "set ball/color" he uses now the correct command, and no more "/87 on"

*v6.5*
- /target <-- he always should enter "/" now
- if u enter BG, he will wait 80s-100s, befor he runs

----------


## swifts

rly good bot gg for making it  :Smile: 

Thing that confuses me is why doesnt the bot take me outta the AV cave? :S

The instructions are not clear at all ... there in german or something  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mekkanare

Got it fixed, for anyone who's alliance I'd reccomend running to the AV tunnel exit and clicking on the black pixels directly left of your chracter. At least that's how I got it to leave the tunnel. And for gnomes if you're having trouble try chosing a little bit lower on the orb might help.

Wonderful bot!

----------


## danielsyltoy

It dosen't work for me.. When I run mode 1, it says "Ball NOT found - Ball Addon loaded? Coords ok?"

What does this mean?

----------


## metalhead86

I used automouse about a month ago and got reported by a losing team in AV. People don't really care if you're afking as long as they're not losing. Soon as people are losing they look for someone to blame.

So anyway I took a 3 hour suspension while I was working so no effect on me. Now though if I'm online for long periods of time in AV I do get spied on by GMs. The way they concluded abuse was by sending me a tell if I did not respond they disconnected me to see if I'd log back on. After x amount of times they concluded abuse.

Personally, I'd like to see the feature that sends pages to you if you receive tells enhanced to be like an alarm clock if they come from a GM or if disconnected. If they can't catch you they ask if you're receiving increased latency between servers.

----------


## lsybarra

Allright.... I downloaded everything. Installed it into my folder. Turned the bot on. And it wont find the bubble. Now with the bubble, the bubble does not change any colors for me what so ever. I press set=blue and it set it to blue but the colors to no change.


Reading other posts concludes that finding and changing the bubble color is the key. It just stays grey for me and thats it. Also it targets the npc in IF for the bg but just stays on the first page. Please... the bot seems to work and love to bg and farmed 35k myself... I need a life. lol. Please help.

----------


## tsukasa

Ok, hi everyone...
This is going to be one of my first contributions. I wont make a guide for this bot, cause if you work with it 2 min. you can make it work, and if not is better for me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...
I have been using this bot for a week now, I have almost all the Set complete and Im going for the BG's epics and weapons. This bot works perfect. But you have to configure it (sometimes a little hard), and know about some bugs. Thanks Pirox for everything, and Im doing this for you, so you can check this bugs and fix them.
My configuration took some days to be perfect:

1. Go outside the cave (being horde) perfect without problems.
2. Recall myself.
3. Run arround Horde base.
4. Die (when allys come), ress at the cave, and repeat 1, 2.
5. Allys are still there so you die again fast. Repeat 1, and 2 fail cause coolddown is not ready.
6. Run arrond the outside of the cave until game ends.

Atm takes me 2 days to get any item, aprox. 13K honor per day all day long. Sometimes the bot crash :P but not mostly. I never got a report and GMs didnt detect me.

*Why this bot is sooo good?*

1. Yes we already know is undetectable (autoit is undetectable), but you can always get a report. Ummm, with this bot I dont think so... Lets try AV:
This bot can run out the AV cave (where everyone start), and then recall yourself! so...



While all the AFKers are inside the cave you are actually in your base!!! 

Player say: AFKer in the base? probably not, I dont report him.

2. Another thing is that... You will be running arround your base, waiting the end of the game... BUT! Allys are invading your base! OMFG!!!
Well you willl probably die lol, and thats the idea! 
So you will die, ress at the cave, go outside again and recall again...
OMFG Allys in our base...  :Frown: 6): you die again...
So you ress again in the cave, you go outside and try to recall again... but you cant this time cause the trinket has 2 minutes cooldown...
This means that at the end of the game you will be running arround at the outside of the cave (like all the Defense)...



The game finish and the score pannel wont show you with the afkers (wich have all Zero, Zero, Zero, Zero, hello Im an afker!). You will have 2 deads at least, maybe some honor kills, but yes zero damage done, zero heal done. Well trust me the order change for just 2 deads and you wont be the last one.

Most of the ppl report players cause they didnt do a thing in all the game, and they have at the score panel all zero scores.

I have tested this wth my warrior, but with a healing class you can actually create a "heal yourself" macro and add it to the bot in any of the keybiding squares (like the buff one) so everytime you ress you heal yourself and do some heal done to the score panel. (Im guessing, but should work very easy). Also I could bandaje myself but its a waste of matz :P

3. *RESUME:* So you dont stay inside the cave and you arent with the afkers in the score screen. Nice. I dont thing ppl will report you.

*Problems detected*

Well, lets say that are things hard to configure.
The Horde Radar Set Coord, is not 45ª... I have testing this a lot and for me, this point works perfect:

(SOON IMAGE sorry)

With this point your horde character must go outside the cave perfect. To test it just die near the cave, so you ress there and wait for the bot to go outside.
Another big problem was the turn left of the character. Everytime a new AV begins for some reason the character turn left a little, and he couldn't go outside (I should record this). Just everytime the AV begins, not when the char ress. So to fix this I have disable the "A" keybiding for turning left, and this works perfect for me.

Pirox plz check this problem. If the character turn left at the start its impossible to find a Horde Radat Set coord, cause the bot is not doing the same at the beginning and at the ress.

If you wont I'll do a guide for this bot, is really good.  :Big Grin:  good luck and thanks for everything.

PD: Image are not mine, I play Horde.

----------


## krlhnz

gonna try it Oo

----------


## X-Gogeta

Hmm, got banned a week ago for AFKing. But that was requeue + jumping. So i didnt move ... AT ALL. I could do this for 3 whole months, so i'm gonna risk it anyways. If it runs out the cave, i'm fine with it.  :Smile: 

Great job !

Edit : Ok, i just went outside to do something with a girlfriend, and i left AFK thingy on. It's now on 800 honor and 1 honorable kill .... i like it.

----------


## tsukasa

3 whole months? WoW, Im using this bot for a week now, and I have 4/5 BG's Set, if I keep like this in 1 or 2 more weeks I'll get all the epics, shield, and weapons... So good luck!  :Big Grin:

----------


## PiroX

k it really moves a step left ands runs against this light
i will fix it

*Update to v6.7*

*Download:*
full v6.7: http://www.pirox.de/index.php?action=downloads&id=164
source v6.7: http://www.pirox.de/index.php?action=downloads&id=155
updated pirox.exe 6.7 http://www.pirox.de/downloads/wow/bots/pirox.exe

* v6.7*
- He doesn't make a step left anymore, now he runs out of cave
- New addon option (new addon have to be generated)
/"your command" tell
The actions of the bot (bot die, bot leave/joins bg, whispers) will be sent to another player
If u have 2 accs, it will be very usefull
- If u have 2 or more WoW process running, u can choose one so that the commands will always send to the correct window
- Variables can't exists more than one time in the addon
- PiroXAddonCreator updated to 1.2
- He always will exit the afk modus if wow exit.

----------


## ether

damn it's IMBA =] Thank you.

----------


## wowmusic

is this undectable, sry but im paranoid about bieing banned atm (just lost a 70 warrior)

----------


## joeeb22

works so good and i love how it whispers to ppl and runs around and runs out of the tunnel. This is a afk honor leechers dream. i have got about 7k a day from just doing it when i sleep and i love it. the only problem i have is for some reason it wont que but i just set the auto clicker to do that job. overall id reccomend this program.

----------


## PiroX

*Important Update v6.8
------------------------*

v6.8 (2.5.07)
--------------
- Autoresurrect works now. (update Addon)
- After a whisper it will be add two lines after 20sec in the chat that the bot doesn't whisper too often, because no one is talking in the chat and he always whispers to the same person. (update addon)
- Gm whispers work now 100% and seems to be real (response time).
- The sound on gm whisper will be played correct
- In the addon i removed "Bot" in front of the whispers. (update addon)
- in pirox.ini u can set a whisper key
whisperKey=r
- Now u can really choose 5 responses
- PiroX Addon Creator v1.3
- other small bugfixes


Download:

full v6.8
v6.8 source
updated pirox.exe v6.8
PiroX Addon Creator v1.3

Plz report any bug, thx

----------


## Faytt

This looks like an awesome program, but i am getting hung up on the 
"_Ball Not Foound - Ball Addon Loaded? Cords ok?"_ any suggestions?

----------


## joeeb22

U have to set the ball coords i think its the last tab but i cant remember and im not at home but u go there and then click set coords and put ur cursor over the ball thats in the center of the screen and then press space. That should fix that problem. And if there isnt a ball then reload the program.

----------


## bobstill12

So everyone says it runs out of the cave, so presumably it works fine in AV, what about AB? WSG? Anyone tried it here?

----------


## tsincaat

Using cracked VisualPVP atm for WSG. If I get temp banned, I'll try out PiroX and give you guys info about how it runs WSG if no one else has commented on it since then.

----------


## Dajoker

is this download safe?

----------


## gregeraas

Can anyone PLEASE tell me where the coords for horde radar should be? I am rlly haveing a hard time to figure it out and my char is just running on the walls etc..

----------


## tsukasa

About WSG, and AB...

The Bot knows the direfence within BG's and in AB for e.g.: your character will run foward almost to the farm.

Then another good thing is that you can put "Running Arround" so your character wont be in the same spot always. This means that once allys killed you (in WSG, or AB) you wont be at the GY stay... you will be arround :P

The problem is that this BG's are 10-15 ppl only and if you are afk in a long game (specially WSG) peaple can notice that you are not doing any damage or heal, etc. So they can report you. But for me works great. Use it on AV to get honor then play for medals, or use it a little. But I dont recomend to use it all night long.

----------


## gregeraas

> *Problems detected*[/SIZE]
> 
> Well, lets say that are things hard to configure.
> The Horde Radar Set Coord, is not 45ª... I have testing this a lot and for me, this point works perfect:
> 
> (SOON IMAGE sorry)
> 
> With this point your horde character must go outside the cave perfect. To test it just die near the cave, so you ress there and wait for the bot to go outside.
> Another big problem was the turn left of the character. Everytime a new AV begins for some reason the character turn left a little, and he couldn't go outside (I should record this). Just everytime the AV begins, not when the char ress. So to fix this I have disable the "A" keybiding for turning left, and this works perfect for me.
> ...


Are you going to post a image? Would really help me out, ANd probaly alot of other hordies :S as my Horde char is just running in to the wall, and jump around etc...

----------


## PiroX

the radar.jpg of the bot is a horde screen...

----------


## gregeraas

lol now I feel stupid, But thanks mate will try  :Smile:  should have seen it on the coords ^^

When I run mode 1 he auto joins BG's but when he gets inside the BG, He keeps trying on target'ing the BG master to join. The ball aint changing color either. ANy suggestions?

----------


## PiroX

yes, some people reported the same error to me

To fix this problem disabled the addons. An addon, i don't know which one, disable my addon. If u find out which addon it is, then report it plz.

----------


## Davy

Great bot! Keep up the good work.

----------


## Davy

I've got a problem auto signing up. It targets the bg master but doesn't do a thing after. When I put myself in a qeue i auto joins but it never auto signs up.

----------


## Bigboii

Can i ask for the instuctions for the Radar Coords on how to make ur character move a specific direction? The picture labels are not in English. And the Chat point1 and point2 doesn't seem to work when i get messenged, nothing happens.

----------


## gregeraas

Yeah also happend anyother thing to me. I dident rlly see what happend but I have turned on the bot and then I starting to do other stuffs like watching TV or go outside with friends. when I come back my Pc Is turned off. And I havent earned any honor or anything at all... Think it happends after he joins BG Or something :S ANy1 else have this prob, Havent happend befor now. And I use vers 6.7 . 6.8 dosent work that good tbh :S

----------


## richardsonc

i need something for glider that just keeps me from being afk, is this one ok? or is it for another use?

----------


## gregeraas

Glider is Farm / LvL bot as far as I know and this is a BG bot. Made of 2 difrent persons. But u can use this one even if u got glider  :Smile: )

----------


## mmoninja

thanks man i love this bot. +rep!!! 7-12k honor per day afk botting in AV while im at work or sleeping!

----------


## specter

great bot, but i don't know what you mean when you are setting the X and Y coords for the chat box? i dont understand where exactly i'm supposed to place my cursor and press space.

----------


## foulwind

yeah i play an alli and ig ot no idea were you place the cursor. i get into av and it just runs into walls.

----------


## Klaz

I have a problem with this bot, whenever it queues the bot, or when I start the bot overall, it'll show a little tooltip in the upperleft corner of my WoW window, this causes my FPS do go down REALLY low, around ~5fps, and the bot can't do anything. Anyone got a solution to this problem?

----------


## Kurst

bot starts and seems to work fine. It usualy finds the dot at the start and queues up just fine. The problem is that randomly, rather then looking for its next action it will just lose the dot and say "Ball not found -- scoreboard/loading screen" in the tooltip and never correct itself.

cords are set up, i've reset them dozens of times.

i've used the set colors, i've also used default colors, same issue.

Any help?

great looking bot! hope i can get it working.

----------


## omik

This bot works awesome! +rep my friend.

----------


## alcatrax

can anyone pls post a guide step by step pls..

----------


## Jakobe

Alright im not very good at this stuff. When i try to run it it wont show a dot at all. When it says create an addon and name it i name it but it status.blp does not exist - exit, i dont know what to do from here.

----------


## py2o3434

very nice bot and pretty easy to use after reading other peoples questions. But did anyone get suspended for this? And is there a way to set it to antiafk for about 3 hrs then logoff?

----------


## [email protected]

Hey uhm, first everything worked fine but now the bot doesn't seems to be singing up... It targets the battle master but after that it does nothing

----------


## landocamo

theirs something wrong everytime after i get coords it starts doing its thing then it says ball not found- loadscreen/scoreframe please help with this i got the co ords right but somethings going wacko:nervous: help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## mmoninja

i love this bot. i added a little code so that it would text message me if a GM whispered me. below is the modified code i use. it only works for SPRINT but im sure you can find a similar web form to use for other providers

find this line:

ElseIf $gmWhisperAction = 1 Then

and replace it with:

ElseIf $gmWhisperAction = 1 Then
$oIE = _IECreate("www.messaging.sprintpcs.com/textmessaging/composeconfirm?randomToken=&phoneNumber=##########&message=ALERT_GMWHISPER&callB ackNumber=&x=42&y=4")
sleep(4500)
WinWaitActive("SprintPCS 2Way")
_IEAction($oIE, "Refresh")
sleep(1000)
WinActivate( "World of Warcraft" )
sleep(1000)
sendbg("{w down}")
sleep(random(800,1500))
sendbg("{w up}")


change ######### to your sprint pcs phone number

i have my bot set up if a GM whispers me, using this code, it will text my phone, move forward a little to show movement incase a gm is watching you, whisper a gm back (i have my response set to "hang on a sec, im lagging bad" then close wow)
this gives you plenty of time to get back on. never worry about getting suspended for bg botting :>

----------


## Underclocker

i cant get this to work, after i run it it targets the AV guy, but it doesnt click on him or anything. then it starts some 100 second countdown. do i have to be facing in a particular direction? im staring straight at him...

----------


## landocamo

I hope im not pestering anyone, but i really need to know why this thing wot work, i get hte co ords correct but when i try to use the bot it says (ball not found- loadscreen/scoreframe) I would GREATLY appreciate if anyone could help me with this problem, I want to use this bot really bad!

----------


## PiroX

if u set the coords correct and it doesn't find the ball, then set the colors.
Just klick OPTIONS -> and SET for each color. If it doesn't work also, then deactivate your addons

----------


## PiroX

*Update v6.9
-------------*

www.pirox.de/index.php?action=piroxafkbot

* Download:*

Full v6.9
v6.9 source
updated pirox.exe v6.9
*

v6.9*
- GM whisper will only be recognized by gm tag
- Addon: Whisper with LVPNREQ will be ignored. (update addon)
- Addon: Toc Patch 2.1.0
- Window name get a fix random name. (standard)
- Random Window Title removed
- pirox.exe have to be renamed.
- Movement Keys added
- Whisper key can be set also in GUI - var changed to key_whisper
- GUI optimized
- GUI can be minimized now
- Set on Top of GUI added
- *Update funktion added*
- Tray funktions added
Show WoW
Pause Bot (same as key PAUSE)
Exit (same as key ALT+PAUSE)
- Help Button now linked to www.pirox.de/index.php?action=piroxafkbot
- Shutdown PC after x minutes added

----------


## Detzett40

I cant even see the ball for me to set the coords... what should i do?

----------


## stradivuckos

When i enter battleground i get "Unable to find ball loadscreen/scoreboard" But i see it. What should i do?

----------


## PiroX

* v7.0.0*
- GUI: Pics (code optimized)
- After Update, changelog will be shown
- BG SignUp improved
- Running around in BG improved
- WoW Set on top removed (mode1)
But Bot will stop there until WoW is active again!
- 5 Whisper Answers work now correctly
- Player&GM Whisper sound are now different (alarm.wav/alarm_GM.wav)

Alarm.wav will be downloaded trough update function

@Detzett40



> I cant even see the ball for me to set the coords... what should i do?


tip "/yourcommand on" when the ball doesn't appear, then the Addon is not generated or loaded!
Delete pirox.ini and close wow. Start the bot generate the addon. Start wow, login. Set coords by clicking on SET COORDS. And if u want to check if the coords are correct, click SHOW COORDS.

If the ball does appear, then set coords like i explained above.

@stradivuckos



> When i enter battleground i get "Unable to find ball loadscreen/scoreboard" But i see it. What should i do?


Test it first by deactivaiting your Addons.
If this isn't usefull then u have to set the ball color. You have to click on OPTIONS -> color blue SET. Then the color will be automatically set if the coords are correct.

----------


## stradivuckos

I will test it right now  :Smile:

----------


## freakshow7

So far seems to work fine. 
Just got the running out of the AV tunnel to work. Great bot
+Rep

----------


## Elyssia

When ever i try to start up the mod it starts spamming that a GM is whispering me, when there isn't. Some help would be great.

----------


## kazura

this has probely been asked already, but does it have a worm at all ? is it safe can anyone vouge for it (other than the creater) that this is an honest program that wont steal or corrupt wow or ur pc

just trying to play safe :P

----------


## Bigboii

when i get into the bg, the ball remains gray and continues trying to signup for bg. Why is it not detecting im in a bg and change to a blue ball and perform its task?

----------


## PiroX

is this in each bg??? do u change the language in Bot GUI -> OPTIONS ???

----------


## fad0m

I got the same problem with Bigboil...i m join in a bg and then trying all the time to /target "battlemaster" and nothing anti-afk happens..some time the bot find the ball others no.

----------


## mrsus

works great  :Smile:  , but can the bot auto leave when BG ended or does it need to wait 2min for auto exit every time .

----------


## PiroX

if u have an addon which can auto leave bg, then use it  :Smile: 
i don't know how i can code this in lua

*v7.0.1 (11.6.07)* 
- Added: Option » Always Run in BG added 
- Added: SET color for whisper & NPC 
- Added: Button create new Addon 
- Changed: Shutdown in Hour & Min 
- Changed: GM action: Shutdown changed to Shutdown+Msg 
- Fixed: Colors will be shown again 
- AddOn: The Player who is set by /command Nick can answer your whispers 
He has to whisper you: Nick2whisper==MSG 

e.g: /w Pirox Hans==u think i am boting oO ?

----------


## Underclocker

I love you

----------


## tsukasa

Has anybody used it on 2.1.1??? Can Warden detect this?... I'm a big fan but Warden is banning everyone... So I need to know if is still safe. Thanks

----------


## s3ph1l2oth

can someone help me with the radar coords im on ally side and i dont know where to set them thanks

EDIT: k nvm i found it..but wen my bg ends it says it cant find scoreboard so i have to wait 2mins after that wen i queues it doesnt know how to run out of cave anymore

----------


## charly

normal?




> *High security alert!!!*
> 
> You are not permitted to download the file "PiroX Bot v7.0.0.rar" because it is infected with the virus "W32/Agobot.fam-net". 
> URL = http://www.pirox.de/downloads/wow/bo...t%20v7.0.0.rar


EDIT: Cool, i downloaded the bot, it's my provider which stopped. 

When the bot click on the pnj, a window opens... and it doesn't signup to alterac.
How to signup directly?

ps: sorry for english.

----------


## KrisHunt

For people who are asking"does the bot auto leave when the game as ended",isn't there an addon called BGAssist or something like that where you auto accept and auto leave any of the BG's you're in?

----------


## py2o3434

is there a way to set the timer in Mode 2 to a certain time?

----------


## PiroX

> is there a way to set the timer in Mode 2 to a certain time?


u can manually edit the code. just download the source

---

in newest version 7.0.3 or newer is auto leave included. just create a new addon

---

and the bot doesn't contain any worm/trojaner

----------


## Squee

Sorry about the noob question im kinda new to wow botting but... Is this safe to use and not get banned? Or should i use a root kit or w/e too?

----------


## Snuggles

I just use BG assist, enable all options and an auto mouse clicker, set it to click on screen every 9 seconds, then zoom right in on a battlemaster (ensureing your standing NORTH so when u come out of BG u will still bin same position) Go to sleep and = tyvm honor. but I only use at night, stay safe people, be careful dont use during high playing hours.

----------


## PiroX

*Update

v7.0.5 (24.6.07)*
Dateibeschreibung geändert
Addon:
- /pirox autoleave funzt nun! (update addon)

- Horde:
* Läuft nicht mehr so komisch ausm Tunnel.
* Er portet sich nun gleich, wenn er ausm Tunnel raus is.

- wenn WoW nich aktiv is, wird es nach 20sek aktiviert.
- wenn ""im BG herum rennen"" aus is, läuft er gar nicht mehr
- Zeit bis Tastedruck verkürzt (mode2 und bg herum rennen off)
- kleine code Änderungen
_______________

File description changed
Addon:
- /pirox autoleave works now! (update addon)

- Horde only:
* Doesn't run so strange out of AV cave any more
* He will immediately port to base now, if he is outside the cave

- if wow isn't activ, it will be set on top after 20sec
- if ""run in bg"" is off, he won't run any more
- Decreased Timer until a key will be pressed(mode2 and run in bg off)
- small code changes

----------


## BLoodknife

Hi, im using this bot, and its really good. But when im supposed to run out of AV cave i have a little problem. The bot trys to port to bade _before_ im outside. And the bot only runs into a wall (with a little strafe to the right, so i get to the entrance to alerac valley, but become "stuck" there, behild the wall and a pillar. then it begins to "Av outside run" when im still inside AV.).

Kinda bad explination, but i hope you understand what i mean. Is its the minimap coords i've placed wrong? If you think so, please tell me how i should place those coords.

----------


## Nelf

Anyone else having issues with Eye of the Storm not being recognized as "in BG"? I need to bot up some marks and I'm having a lot of issues getting it to work. I could just use mode2 but I'd like to be running all the time so as not to seem TOO suspicious.

----------


## mmoninja

i have had the same issue with eye of the storm since version 6.8

however, it still signs up and joins fine, and im fine with sitting at the top and not dying. works, but doesnt recognize it, shrug

----------


## PiroX

Does the ball color change to blue in eye of storm?


So works the bot 4 me
look http://www.videotube.de/watch/37671

----------


## Underclocker

PiroX2, Great bot  :Big Grin:  cant wait to DL the newest version! vbmenu_register("postmenu_200579", true);

----------


## BLoodknife

Today i got a warning from a GM. Anyone knows what happens next if im getting catched again? Please tell me, i have to know.

Another thing. I saw a bot today, when i tryed to whisper him it sais he was offline. thats kinda genious.

----------


## Newbs_r_us

> Today i got a warning from a GM. Anyone knows what happens next if im getting catched again? Please tell me, i have to know.
> 
> Another thing. I saw a bot today, when i tryed to whisper him it sais he was offline. thats kinda genious.


He's not actually offline. Its because he is from a different server in the bg's that you need to include his server lists identification thing in how you whisper. You can't just /w Botguy because that only check the people on your own server.

----------


## BLoodknife

I know that. But he was from same sver. But that wasnt me question. Antone knows what happens next after warning from GM?

----------


## Nelf

The color does not automatically change to blue in eye of the storm....do you have any idea how i could go about fixing this? (i'm not a coder, but i dont want to make you go through the trouble of a whole new version)

----------


## BLoodknife

Still noone wanna answer my what will happen next after a GM warning for using bot? o.O

----------


## py2o3434

What did the GM say to you the first time?

----------


## deathtonoobs

when i get a whisper it crashes when taking the screen shot.

----------


## misosozi

Hi. Does anyone got a whisper from GM concerning about presence on BG?
I woke up this morning and got a screenshot. My WoW was closed.
I logged in and got second whisper from another gm very quickly.
Does anyone know about any intensified work of GMs at weekends or something like that?

Cheers

----------


## roymunson

why cant anyone post a guide for this mod?

ich finds ja echt genial das es so eine mod gibt, aber ohne richige erklärung komm ich net weiter. selbst wenn ich die koords setzte( kein plan ob die richtig sind), wählt mein char den bg heini nicht an. joine ich dann selber stehe ich zwar im bg aber miene figur läuft eher sporadisch, mal springt sie im kreis, mal läuft sie ne route oder bleibt solange stehn bis ich afk geflaggt rausfliege.
ich mein es kann doch nicht so ein akt sein die koords für die horde/allianz map hier zu posten...
naja vielleicht schaf ich es irgendwann mal dieses ding ohne probleme zu starten, schöner wäre aber einfach ein guide.

----------


## PiroX

the ****ing error comes since i am using the newest autoit version.

I released v7.0.8
hopefully it should be fixed now. Plz report if the error comes anyway.

----------


## l8flip

Can someone give me a freaking guide on how to setup this thing so it autojoins, mine just wont, I want it in english please, not german. (no offence) I also cant see how my character supposedly can join just cause you press space bar on a grey ball over his head, how does the bot know where the battlemaster is, for example?

----------


## BLoodknife

> What did the GM say to you the first time?


He said something like this: "We have observed that you were AFK in Alterac Valley, and didnt take action in the battleground. This is a warning, next time will we strike harder. 

For more info [email protected] or visit www.xxxxx.com.

Blizzard team.

It was much longer than that tho, but i might have a SS. Let me look

EDIT: Found pic. http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/...tm_791d45c.jpg

----------


## robbaz

When I press (Mode 1) My game starts to lag like OMMOFOGMFOGFOM!!11one :S And I need some guide how to fix the cords. 

Please help me!!!!

----------


## BLoodknife

> When I press (Mode 1) My game starts to lag like OMMOFOGMFOGFOM!!11one :S And I need some guide how to fix the cords. 
> 
> Please help me!!!!


Stop being a kid OMMOFOGMFOGFOM!!11one :S

And read the first site - probably get a new comp.

----------


## PiroX

read the ****ing faq!



```
- Why do i have so low FPS when the bot is running?
 Disable Tooltip. (Options -> Enable Tooltip)
```

----------


## l8flip

Pirox not to be an ass but you need to learn to speak english, ive tried for three days to setup this freaking bot and still no success, i wouldnt think my IQ is below the average is that can't be the problem, can we please get some kind of detailed step by step guide that includes every aspect of the setup and not just half of em like the one on the homepage, and it would be great if it wasn't translated with babelfish.

----------


## saleen

> Pirox not to be an ass but you need to learn to speak english, ive tried for three days to setup this freaking bot and still no success, i wouldnt think my IQ is below the average is that can't be the problem, can we please get some kind of detailed step by step guide that includes every aspect of the setup and not just half of em like the one on the homepage, and it would be great if it wasn't translated with babelfish.


Now that's classic. Maybe you should learn to speak German? 

It's not the most straight forward program to configure, but after some trial and error it is possible to get it working.

----------


## py2o3434

lol, you dont need a guide...

----------


## l8flip

Well I rly tried hard to set it up and still I dont understand, do I have to stand at a battlemaster when i setup the grey ball, or can I be anywhere? its kinda hard to figure out tbh, and every time someone questions Pirox he seem to go like "Scheisse, Dont use me bot if ye dont understand!!! Read Faq, Homepage!!"

----------


## saleen

> Well I rly tried hard to set it up and still I dont understand, do I have to stand at a battlemaster when i setup the grey ball, or can I be anywhere? its kinda hard to figure out tbh, and every time someone questions Pirox he seem to go like "Scheisse, Dont use me bot if ye dont understand!!! Read Faq, Homepage!!"


I stood right next to the Battle master when i set mine up. But i don't think it matters. Couple of things to check 

- Make sure the in game addOn is enabled.
- Under the Options tab (i'm writing this from memory so may have the wrong tab). where you set the colors. Hit the "Set Color" or whatever that button is called when you have WoW fired up. It should trigger the addon in game and you should see an ok. 

I've found that when you get the error that it can't find the ball, it's usually cuz the colors aren't in sync.

----------


## PiroX

i dont' want to help each people. Everytime anyone doesn't understand anything. Whats the problem with setting up the colors? my english is easy to understand because i use no difficult words

The bot doesn't work? 
follow the instructions
- Set all coords
- Set all colors


look at the pics.

Why is this so difficult?
Why do a lot of people understand it and u not?

----------


## supernova

Really nice, working bot for leech honor points @ battlegrounds.Thanks for share and +rep!

----------


## wavelinkofsoad

This program doesn't work for me... First it don't sign up for the BG i have to do it and when i'm in my character strafe always at the left... it's maybe because i use a french version of the game? i have change de keyes.. i don't see what's the problem.

----------


## cheesebanana

great GREAT bot mate! Thanks a lot for it.

EDIT:

Ah nevermind i worked out what was wrong. I mixed up which keys i used for strafe and turn so instead of strafing he was spinning around like an idiot :P

It works perfectly now. Thanks again.

I think i'll reserve it for special occasions like this weekends AV weekend  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## Khaleth

Nice program. Thanks for it.

I have a bit question. I usually use mode 2 because I prefer just stand on the same site insted of running without sense (it is really suspicious for a player), and I wanna know if It´s possible to use a mode 2 inside on mode 1.
I mean, join bgs automatically as the mode 1, but stand on the same site on the bg as the mode 2, without running around. 
I tried deselecting the tick "Run around in BG" on mode 1, but it goes afk after a time.

Thx

----------


## Newbs_r_us

> I have a bit question. I usually use mode 2 because I prefer just stand on the same site insted of running without sense (it is really suspicious for a player),


I dont know about that. IMO the running around makes it look like someones there, just retarded. I like to put up a DND msg as well when using this mode. It's usually like "/DND Little brother playing" or something like that so as too sort of explain why the character isn't doing so much.

----------


## meoh

I'm having a bit of trouble with the ball color, when it joins a BG the ball color doesn't change to blue like it is supposed to. If I set the blue ball color to grey the bot will run perfectly while in a BG but will think it's in a bg after it has ended (it won't join another and runs around) I'd appreciate any help or advice you could give.
Meoh

----------


## Khaleth

> I dont know about that. IMO the running around makes it look like someones there, just retarded. I like to put up a DND msg as well when using this mode. It's usually like "/DND Little brother playing" or something like that so as too sort of explain why the character isn't doing so much.


Nice, I liked the DND idead. Anyway, IMO if anyone sees you running in front of a wall, he will probably think that it´s a bot. On the other hand, if anyone sees u in the same site, he will probably think that u are afk, nor a bot.

And a bot report is worst than an afk one. isn´t it?

Greets

----------


## deathtonoobs

think you can add a setting to just shut wow off instead of turning your computer off? im not good at programming so i couldn't do it ><

----------


## ADAMZY

Wow! this works awesome, thanks so much

i have been using it in mode 1 while walking dog, sleeping etc.

just one thing though, it will randomly re-wisp the msg to the last person who said something
even if they haven't said anything for a long time

Thanks +rep

EDIT: im going away for 2weeks, do you think i would be safe if i left it running AV, (in org) while im away?

----------


## MaDPuPPy

> EDIT: im going away for 2weeks, do you think i would be safe if i left it running AV, (in org) while im away?


uhh.... HELL NO?!?

----------


## deathtonoobs

> uhh.... HELL NO?!?


don't listen to him , you just leave it on all 14 days and you'll come back with about 80k+ honor.and maybe a ban or 2

----------


## mogans

some people say its bannable some not so yet is it bannable ? i used for 30h straight and i made 30k honor any chance i can get banned?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luke

I got a 72 hour ban last night.  :Frown:  funny thing is i never got a GM wisper

Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
Offenses: Policy Violation - Abuse of Game Mechanics
This category includes using/distributing game mechanics in a manner unintended by their design that:
* Damages another character, their gameplay, the service itself and/or its economy

----------


## m0ses88

wow - I think im retarded or something, I just can't seem to get even a bit of this, could some1 pls post a guide on how to use this step by step? In english pls  :Smile:  Thanks so much

im alliance btw  :Smile:

----------


## Panzar

nice bot, at least i think it will be when i can get mode 1 to work =^.^=

mode 2 works like a charm however with mode one after setting it up as instructed it starts up goes to talk to the npc, talks to him, moves the cursor round a bit and doesnt sign up for trhe bg, any ideas?

Ps. i watched the video and i noticed that the bg screen is in the center whereas mine is in its default position (top left), is this the problem?

thanks

----------


## m0ses88

could someone pleasssee post a guide when they get a chance  :Smile:

----------


## swifts

its still not taking me out of the cave in AV, it just runs forward. I havent got my strafe keys setup (as i have this as other stuff Q/E). Apart from that working fine  :Big Grin: D

Could someone please tell me how i set the co-ords for the cave bit (radar)

thx

----------


## antifa

Had a close call while sleeping today, No action was taken at all, not even an email in game or out. PiroX pwns it shutdown WoW and that was it.  :Smile:

----------


## PiroX

the signup for french client doesnt work.


```
hxGoyfNPykBo = "J'aimerais me rendre sur le champ de bataille.";
```

 this should be wrong :/, but i dont know how it have to be called.


If the ball color doesn't change, u should deactivate your addons. Then it often works.


U got a 72h ban without a gm whisper? strange... if u got detected by warden u should get a perm ban.
Are u really sure that u didn't get a gm whisper?





> i noticed that the bg screen is in the center whereas mine is in its default position (top left), is this the problem?


doesn't matter

----------


## Panzar

> the signup for french client doesnt work.


damn, ill see if i can change the code, if not ill just have to get a english client^^

thanks for the quick reply, stop me tearing my hair out trying to figure out why. ++rep

----------


## roxio

I guess i need to create an addon how is this accomplished? Everytime i choose a command pirox.exe it shows the message """status.blp does not exist-exit.""" Not sure what the problem is. I copied and pasted the addon need for wow. Not sure what this addon is.

----------


## PiroX

download full version

----------


## Nekrael

No matter what I do, as soon as i start up the bot its unable to find the ball...even though its there. I've tried re-installing the addon to everything else I can come up with. Any ideas?

----------


## swifts

> its still not taking me out of the cave in AV, it just runs forward. I havent got my strafe keys setup (as i have this as other stuff Q/E). Apart from that working fine D
> 
> Could someone please tell me how i set the co-ords for the cave bit (radar)
> 
> thx


Bumps on my post plx

----------


## Timmytimmelson

If anyone is still having trouble with Eye of the Storm not working, what you have to do is: 1) go to /Interface/AddOns// 2) find "Localization.lua and open it in Notepad 3) then go to the last block of text and it should have the names of the BGs in english 4) find the line that ends with: "Eye of Storm"; = "Eye of the Storm";

----------


## cheesebanana

> I got a 72 hour ban last night.  funny thing is i never got a GM wisper
> 
> Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
> Offenses: Policy Violation - Abuse of Game Mechanics
> This category includes using/distributing game mechanics in a manner unintended by their design that:
> * Damages another character, their gameplay, the service itself and/or its economy


Doesn't sound like that relates to the program tbh.

That sounds like some sort of scamming ban. Sure you're not doing anything else thats bannable?

Even just farming mech chests or something?

----------


## phyro111

not working with new patch

----------


## Timmytimmelson

care to clarify on that whole "not working" thing? It should be working fine unless they made any major lua changes to wow

----------


## phyro111

ya sorry, its working, glider renamed my wow window or something so the bot didn't reconize it...MY BAD

----------


## Timmytimmelson

lol bro, glider's a bit unstable right now. ^_~ on topic though: is anyone still having issues in EotS?

----------


## phyro111

its pretty stable with Vista, ive been gliding even through all the security warnings eever since vista came out and no bans.

----------


## deathtonoobs

I have a bug, i get a whisper and it DOESN'T take a screen shot. i have it enabled.
i know i got a whisper from the logs.

----------


## raxxan

mode 1 doesn't seem to work, mode 2 works perfectly fine tho. the problem i have with mode 1 is that as soon as i get out of AV he doesn't reque. and i keep on getting a window saying "Danger, GameMaster whispering you!!!!" when there isn't anyone at all whispering me.

----------


## Timmytimmelson

> I have a bug, i get a whisper and it DOESN'T take a screen shot. i have it enabled.
> i know i got a whisper from the logs.


Yeah, I've been having this same issue, I think its a bug in the new version. I'll tweak my settings a bit to see if I can fix it, otherwise just hang in there till pirox comes around.




> mode 1 doesn't seem to work, mode 2 works perfectly fine tho. the problem i have with mode 1 is that as soon as i get out of AV he doesn't reque. and i keep on getting a window saying "Danger, GameMaster whispering you!!!!" when there isn't anyone at all whispering me.


Raxxan, if you post the screenshots it takes of this "GM whisper" I might be able to help you. Your problem probably stems from the fact that the autoit coding pirox uses detects colors that are close to the set "whisper color" meaning very light colors such as white, the default color for BG-Leader text, can set it off.

If this might be your problem (looking at the screenies), just change your chat log settings so that all of those light colors are darker and cannot be misconstrued as pink.

----------


## Samzon123

Umm works, but everybody thinks that imma idiot. is it possible for a bot that can fight and has waypoints?

----------


## SYntekz

Does this bot require microsoft framework or anything like that? I seem to be having trouble. I use vista. I can get the bot to que just fine, set my coordinates. But then when I click mode one it dosent move. He just stands there. any help would be appreciated.

And its not like he moves and gets stuck in a wall. He just stands there untill he AFK's with the message "bot stuck"

not shure how he cna be stuck if he never tried to move >.>

----------


## trika

btw guys there is an update 7.1.0 just lettin use know

haha it works excellent.. but the wya i got reported was having it on walk around. it lookd so sus. if ur just standing in same spot. is less sus lol but +rep! gj

----------


## Nightfel

Nice bot thxs for posting source too

----------


## k1ller101

theres a new mod that reports bot afkers gota make this bot less detectable like move someplace thatl make ur char die

----------


## m0ses88

hmmm...pirox I love the bot, been using it for about 2 weeks now but its starting to get buggy, so when you get a chance, a new update would be much appreciated. 
1) I press mode 1 and it works great for the first queue, everything goes as planned, but then after the BG, I can't seem to requeue, it /targets but then it just clicks on my head and doesn't work.
2) Tried unchecking move in BG and he stands and jumps (like he's supposed to) but then a little later he just stands there and clicks letters on my keyboard (which happen to be bound to spells and stuff) and he clicks talents and w/e. So thats a little messy
3) also, I can never get it to save my settings, I have to redo it everytime, how can I get it to save?
4) very hard to config the coords b/c it always asks you to do it again like 10-20x and its annoying lol

#1 though bothers me the most, just can't seem to get it to queue up again after the first time  :Frown: 

Awesome bot though man, thank you so much! you rule  :Smile:  Keep up the 1337 work! (and the updates) :P lol

----------


## darbdavys

> Hi
> 
> there is an update.
> 
> Build 22.07.05 v7.1.0
> 
> If there is a Virus Warning, just update your Software and ignore it.
> The Program works 110% with all Systems and new Platforms.
> 
> ...


man... i lol'd  :Big Grin:  you can see it's proxi2, not pirox2 from a mile away  :Big Grin:  and pirox2 isn't a private... :/  :Big Grin:

----------


## m0ses88

still confused...can some1 scan the file? or has anyone tried it yet?

hmm I can't post the screenshot, always says maximum of 30sec exceeded or whatever  :Frown:  I'll just post the link for it if you guys don't mind  :Smile: 

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6076020

theres a pic of the scan that I did of the file, tell me what you think?

----------


## mmoninja

i'd stay away from the link posted in the previous page

get the official versions straight from pirox.de -- looks like the latest is 7.1.1

btw that virus scan pic is totally different than the scan from the original post

----------


## m0ses88

sooo...is there an update comin out? u there pirox?  :Smile:  whats goin on!!11one

----------


## cortex

haha had a close call the other day =P woke up with no wow open and this was in my screenshot folder =P

----------


## Keonei

I can;t start up the bot!!!! Whenever I try to generate an ADDon it says "status does not exist - exit" Help please.

----------


## John Krayton

I used this, and it worked out alright.

Although of course things can backfire.

Looks like someone in your PVP was very fond of your help  :Smile: 

Thank you for your Contribution to MMOWNED.

----------


## PiroX

the bot doesn't contain any worm or trojaner. It s save

*ATTENTION!!!

the user "PiroXi2" is not me!!!! 

Don't download the file!! It could be an trojaner or worm. Check always my page for new version
www.pirox.de

On my Page i promise that the Bot is clean!!!
*

I released a new version 7.1.1 but i can't edit my 1. post in this thread.
Just click on check 4 update in bot or check my page.

----------


## FLANDERS5229

deleted 

d

----------


## PiroX

deactivate your addons but not the bot addon and test it again.

----------


## m0ses88

yay pirox is back! i <3 your bot  :Smile:  couple questions, how do you get it to save your settings so you don't have to redo all the settings everytime u do the bot? and also, im still using 7.1.0 and I downloaded 7.1.1 exe but i don't know how to use it? how do I use just the 7.1.1 .exe? thanks much

----------


## FLANDERS5229

deleted


d

----------


## Keonei

Okay, I REALLY need help... how do I generate the pirox AddOn? I'm so confused....

----------


## PiroX

Keonei, download first the full version of the bot
moses: just replace the new exe with the old

flanders: 
language support is english, german and french.
The ball color is only dependent to the addon.
Does it change the color in any bg?

----------


## Keonei

Thanks for that man. But now I'm having troubles with the ball... whenever I click "set coords" I don't see a ball anywhere..

----------


## m0ses88

sigh...dude, before you click set coords type /pirox on --- or w/e your command was that you made it. then you'll see the ball to set the coords  :Smile:

----------


## m0ses88

hey pirox is there a new update? the 7.1.2 full? what did you fix?

----------


## Keonei

Yeah I made it pirox.. but it's weird.. when I type it it says there's no such command.

----------


## genebart

Everything works great for me except the use of the frostwolf trinket.

I just run out of the cave, then begin to run around all over the place every so often.

Thoughts?

----------


## Erasor

It's good. Not bugs so far (for me).

+ rep.

edit; scratch that last part. I cant give rep :<

----------


## Frozenheart

Everything works great except I can't get my character to run out of the cave in start, really, I don't understand a shit of that SS with the ball on minimap, + i'm ally and thats for horde? Would be really good if some ally could SS where they put theirs ball, and send me a PM with link to the SS, would really appreciate it. Other than that everything works great! Awesome bot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frozenheart

Bump! Anyone can take one and upload on fast? :P Want it to work before I go to bed tonight  :Smile:  Please

----------


## PiroX

just set the coords of a black pixel. This pixel must be black while he is running out of the cave

----------


## Zore.

I trust it but dont trust bots lol

----------


## Frozenheart

Pirox, so you mean that the pixel I chose, must be shown on the radar all way while he runs out? and it's suppose to be a black pixel? 

Atleast I tried that, but he still just keeps running into the wall :/

----------


## PiroX

If he detects the av cave, he will show in tooltip "av caver running"
U need to bind your strafe keys and set this in the bot gui under keys

----------


## m0ses88

hey pirox - how do you save ur settings? whenever I click "save settings" it says saved to pirox.ini but it never does, I have to set it up from scratch everytime, which doesn't take long, but it would be easier if it would save  :Smile:  Pls help! thx

----------


## Keonei

why does it say "command doesn't exist" when it types /pirox on? o.O

----------


## genebart

any thoughs on why the bot doesn't use my frostwolf trinket upon exiting the cave?

----------


## PiroX

> hey pirox - how do you save ur settings? whenever I click "save settings" it says saved to pirox.ini but it never does, I have to set it up from scratch everytime, which doesn't take long, but it would be easier if it would save  Pls help! thx


it saves to me all settings expecting the battlegorund, city and faction.
I only found a bug in german version for the gm option c.Fahre PC runter. This will be fixed in new version.




> why does it say "command doesn't exist" when it types /pirox on? o.O


u have to great an addon and use the command in game which u did chose.


@g*****rt:
Did u wear the trinket and binded it on a key and set this in bot?

----------


## Keonei

> u have to great an addon and use the command in game which u did chose.



Well I did that. And in AddOns it shows up as a bunch of letters and then says "out of date" So, I click "load out of date AddOns" Then I go in, and still.... it doesn't work.

----------


## PiroX

create a new addon

----------


## iamtheaznman

First of all, great bot Pirox. You rule. 

Anyways, I'm having some trouble with the whisper function. Sometimes I will randomly whisper somebody multiple times with the same message which is kind of suspicious. If the same person sends me a message does it send the same message to him again?

Also, this may be related, but I kind of placed the chat dots where I thought they were supposed to go, however I don't know if I got it exactly, can you either help explain it to me or make a clearer screenshot? I approximated my locs to yours, however my chat window is smaller than normal so that could be causing the errors. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## PiroX

the chat coords have to set like on the screen, if someone whisper u, the addon will post after ~20secs 2line that the bot won't recognize the whisper again. 

If the bot detects whisper, though there are whisper than u have to set the whisper color new and maybe set the chat background black.
and no he doesn't send the same msg back.

----------


## PiroX

*Update AGAIN

**v7.1.4 (28.7.07)

Some users prefer the bot whisper, because they deactivated the wow sound in night to hear the whisper alarm.
Therefore the addon sound is now optional and new options in GUI were added.

Addon (v2.7):
- Play sound on whisper is now optional (/yourcommand sound)

- Added again: GUI: Play sound on player whisper.
- Added: GUI: Play sound on GM whisper. *v7.1.3 (28.7.07)
Addon (v2.6):
- The Addon play now the whisper sound instead of the bot.
If the ball is shown, the whisper sound will be activated by default.

command: /yourcommand sound

- The addon takes now also screenshots of whispers like the bot, but this screens work 100%.
The screenshots will be saved in "World of Warcraft/Screenshots"
If the ball is shown, this option is NOT acitvated. It has to be activated manually.

command: /yourcommand screenshot


- Fixed: GM whisper action "c.Fahre PC runter+Msg" for german version works now
- Removed: GUI: Times to play sound on gm whisper.
- Removed: GUI: Play sound on whisper. (now in addon)
- Added: GUI: Use /target NPC.
If this option is activated, you have to look to the north, stand into the NPC and zoom in 1. person mode.


PiroX AFK Bot full v7.1.4
source
updated pirox.exe v7.1.4


I can't edit my 1. post anymore :/ maybe an moderator can update it for me

----------


## sineater213

someone just sticky this already

----------


## ~Jagris

hey pyro its FACTION not FRACTION ga thats math and its summer... I wish school had a FACTIONS class and even how to edit autoit so it doesnt show up as a virus lol jk My fave would be look a distraction *think, now to make that keylogger* MUHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA MUAHAHAHHAH *other guy* LOOK A MUFFIN... WTF

----------


## Stryker336

Hey, thanks for the bot I love it and it works great. I just have one small request.

Can you make it possible to queue for 2 Battlegrounds and prioritize one over the other? I would want this because on my realm we always win AV but the queue is over 1+ hour. If the bot could play a different BG while waiting for another such as AV it would be a big boost to many people's honor. Thanks

----------


## dejavuu

MY ACCOUNT WAS HACKED TODAY. THIS IS THE ONLY NEW MOD I HAVE PUT ON MY GAME IN MONTHS. No i dont have any proof but all signs point to this. Please be very careful and i would change your password after you use this and wipe it off your comp completely.

----------


## PiroX

> hey pyro its FACTION not FRACTION ga thats math and its summer... I wish school had a FACTIONS class and even how to edit autoit so it doesnt show up as a virus lol jk My fave would be look a distraction *think, now to make that keylogger* MUHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA MUAHAHAHHAH *other guy* LOOK A MUFFIN... WTF


omg .. i had changed long time ago...




> MY ACCOUNT WAS HACKED TODAY. THIS IS THE ONLY NEW MOD I HAVE PUT ON MY GAME IN MONTHS. No i dont have any proof but all signs point to this. Please be very careful and i would change your password after you use this and wipe it off your comp completely.


its not my problem and also the bot isn't a keylogger...
u got the autoit source. Check it , u won't find anything, and compile it by yourself.
You are a noob if u let your acc hack.

Don't use the same Accountname like your char is called and never really never use the account password in a forum.

*The Bot is 100% NO trojan or virus you can download the source ...*

----------


## Jaken

So first off i want to say that this works great minus one issue that i'm having. I turn it on, all the co-ords are set correctly, and it runs beautifully. I go away from my computer and when i come back the computer is frozen and I have to manually kill it, can't ctrl-del, alt-f4, or anything out of it. I've got Nvidia 8500gt graphics card, 2 gig ram, and dual core. So i'm pretty sure it's not my system? Maybe there's something I'm overlooking, or maybe it has compatibility issues with Windows Vista? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## dave_maltby

Hey, I can't seem to get this to work, it's so random, if the addon is enabled when I click a battle master the join window disappears instantly. I read every post here to make sure, I have even go as far as making a fresh addons folder with just the standard blizz stuff and your addon & it still does it. any help would be great. 

I got it to work the once & it seemed great, no one bothered me & I ran around & didn't really cause any hassle. 

I think this is a pretty random glitch so any help you can push my way would be great. 

OH i thought it might be something to do with Vista but I tried it on my laptop with XP & it did the same.


I'm sure it's just me being a retard but I'd like to get this sorted!

thanks in advance

Dave

----------


## jpz109

Hey Pirox2, ive been using it and it works great except for one problem. I'm running mode 1, everything works fine except when I leave a BG the bot will still think im in it for a little bit and it'll move around thus taking the battlemaster of the screen. Help?

----------


## PiroX

> Hey Pirox2, ive been using it and it works great except for one problem. I'm running mode 1, everything works fine except when I leave a BG the bot will still think im in it for a little bit and it'll move around thus taking the battlemaster of the screen. Help?


if the ball isn't shown, the sends will block for 3 sec again and again. Your leave must be very unlucky so that the block was over and he detected the blue ball 1ms befor it changed to grey.

Maybe i can fix it in addon.
[update] yes i can... fixed in next version. Ball color will change befor he leaves bg

@dave:
the join window dissapears because he autosignup for bg

@jake:
i don't think that this is caused by the bot

----------


## jpz109

When is the next version coming out? =D

----------


## dave_maltby

hey pirox, yea he doesn't auto join though, thats the problem, the cursor flickers around the screen a bit, he clicks the battle master the thing appears like 5 times & then he never joins a BG

any ideas? I'm thinking about just using this in conjunction with sspvp

----------


## PiroX

try deactivating all other addons. 
The bot signup and joins automatically the bg after 15sek. This all do the addon!

----------


## dave_maltby

hey yea I already tried it with no other addon's it's a completely fresh interface/addons folder so no other addon's other than the one that coems with your bot

it's really strange


any ideas or help would be great

----------


## jpz109

PiroX2, when will you release the new version with the fix for moving out of BGs?

----------


## RaZz0r

Hi it is a bug i think evry time the bot types /target av touren name i thunderbluff 
it is a 7 insted of a / pleas fix

----------


## chadmagera

Hey I may be new on this forum, but I'm really glad u don't need to pay a fee to register like on all forums or website I was to this time, they never helped me or even beter they didn't, why? I read all the replays of this topic and I really liked it but do I need any program or only the ot itself? Do i run of any risk of crashing my pc? and yes I know ofc. i run risk in-game for exp. ban or temp. ban.
Thx. for reading and waiting on a repley  :Frown: 6):
*Really interested to download just need an answer.*

----------


## PiroX

> Hi it is a bug i think evry time the bot types /target av touren name i thunderbluff 
> it is a 7 insted of a / pleas fix


join a channel in chat /join sdiufgsoauif and try again

----------


## Padwen

Does the update feature in the addon screen work to update to the newest version? or should we auto update it ourselves by downloading the new .exe and creating a new addon?

EDIT: Okay I've been ahving trouble getting this to work. I'm running vista and i have all the colors, coords, and options set correctly. However, i cant get the mod to actually control my character. for some reason when i try mode 1, it takes WoW off the selected window, then when i click to select WoW again and make it the main window, the mod says that WoW isn't on top. It then deselects WoW and thinks that it is playing the game. It's confusing when the WoW window is or isn't selected. any help?

EDIT 2: Still not working. It deselects WoW from my top window and thinks it is on the top window. then when i select wow as my top window, it thinks it isnt selected. Any way to flip this back to the way it should be?

----------


## defcon1981

It Keeps saying no ball addon? Ball addon not loaded,,,press help?
Hmm thanks

----------


## Cypher

> It Keeps saying no ball addon? Ball addon not loaded,,,press help?
> Hmm thanks


Maybe you don't have any balls??  :Wink:

----------


## Erasor

> It Keeps saying no ball addon? Ball addon not loaded,,,press help?
> Hmm thanks


Make sure the coords are right...

----------


## Padwen

also make sure the ball actually is showing by typing /yourcommand on

----------


## lk25

Conains 1 virus. On the.exe

----------


## Padwen

any help for it not recognizing WoW as the top window?

EDIT: got it to work now, not sure what happened. it did it 2 times, 3rd time i didnt nothing different but it worked, lol. thanks for this buddy, its awesome

----------


## chewychewbacca

Its all good thanks man, but one problem, my chat box coords always reset. is that a problem?

----------


## Xepher

lol, I run it, choose english and then the command thing and it says some stupid shit and Download full version!

----------


## genjutsu

Hi PiroX, this is a great bot, I got mode 1 to work fine, however for mode 2 it doesn't auto queue up for AV. Can you help me check up on that? I dunno why but i tried every possible option and it just still doesn't queue up for AV, all it does is just doing the regular step: "AFK: Xs - action in Xs". I try queue'ing up for AV myself but when AV ends, it just sits there with the "AFK: Xs - action in Xs" step. (It never goes afk but it never joins AV >.< plz help) Thx so much if u can resolve this for me plz.

----------


## Demonslayer77

> Hi PiroX, this is a great bot, I got mode 1 to work fine, however for mode 2 it doesn't auto queue up for AV. Can you help me check up on that? I dunno why but i tried every possible option and it just still doesn't queue up for AV, all it does is just doing the regular step: "AFK: Xs - action in Xs". I try queue'ing up for AV myself but when AV ends, it just sits there with the "AFK: Xs - action in Xs" step. (It never goes afk but it never joins AV >.< plz help) Thx so much if u can resolve this for me plz.


Mode 2 doesn't Re-Queue it just keeps you from going AFK.  :Cool: 
Mode 1 Re-Queue's + Anti-AFK ( Runs around etc. )

----------


## genjutsu

Is there a way to have requeue? It would be very useful if there was, can you let me know if there's any way to make it requeue automatically please? Thanks.

----------


## Clayman21

i have a little question about the chat coords

i get everything i have tried to work good, but honestly i dont really get where to put the coords for the chat, on the pic the first point is in the beginnings of a line and the second point is like in the middle of a sentence.

ok i might have gt it:P should the first point be in the middle of a chatline and the second be under a chatline?? :Big Grin:

----------


## Bloodstruckk

what does 
"generate addon" in the instructions mean?

----------


## DfGik

Any solution PiroX for french clients besides downloading the english one please?

----------


## Joxxor

Having a problem with auto join. It works perfect inside but when its about to join the bot talks with the AV girl, the talk frame goes away but i get no que. It works perfect in wsvg/eots/ab but not in AV. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?

----------


## anthraxin

Im not seeing many questions being answered here, but Ill give it a shot anyways. 

I am not having a problem setting Coords, that part is really really simple following the directions but I think there is a problem with the size of your window. (mode 1)

The directions state to make sure the game is in windows mode, which I already play in. But typically is about 2/3 of my screen not maximized windows screen. Everytime I set the Coords, middle of the screen should still work, it doesnt. I have to almost maximize my window to get it to work, and even then it only works half the time. 

So my question is: Is there an ideal setting for your window to have him queue up everytime? Im finding that it will work for 2 MAYBE 3 AVs then he doesnt requeue and I get DC'd from being afk. 

This is the only thing I can think of to why it is not working properly for me. Ive reset the Coords at least 30 times, Ive restarted WoW and the Bot too.

----------


## voodoo5903

Keeps telling me status.blp does not exist download full version. am i missing somthing? Is their something else i must download other than what was posted?

----------


## WTI

yea the whole "status.blp" thing is starting to piss me off

----------


## PiroX

download full version and EXTRACT IT OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111

----------


## Cypher

> download full version and EXTRACT IT OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


Lol, you have to be veeeery patient around here.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

+rep for this program, I love it.

----------


## Improving

PiroX2, I got a request for you. Make mode 2 auto-queue!

If you made mode 2 do this, you would be officially the best bot producer out there. Plus then it would REALLY be undetectable imo. 

PLEASE try to make mode 2 auto queue PiroX2, thank you in advance.

----------


## coew

Its bugging for something ? =/ I seted the coord but the ball dosen't come up  :EEK!:

----------


## n0s420

Works perfectly, just disable your addons  :Wink: 

well almost perfectly for me, when its running out of the tunnel in av it hits the wall to the left of the tunnel getting stuck, throwing the timing off so that it does not portal. Not a major deal since it still runs around after that.

----------


## voodoo5903

maybe im retarded but i cant find full version can anyone pls post a link so i can download the full version. Ive downloaded all that was posted.

----------


## 13eefcake

so is this thing undetectable? can i get banned? and if so , for how long?

----------


## coew

> Works perfectly, just disable your addons 
> 
> well almost perfectly for me, when its running out of the tunnel in av it hits the wall to the left of the tunnel getting stuck, throwing the timing off so that it does not portal. Not a major deal since it still runs around after that.



n0s420 @ how could you get the ball work?

----------


## n0s420

All I did was disable my addons, then went to options and clicked set colors on each of them. Then when i went into a bg ball turned blue and i ran around a bit.

----------


## taddknight

Ok, im new to this stuff and idk if sum1 asked this or im just dumb. I keep trying to DL it and when i try to run it, it goes to the create commabd and i click ok and it says, "status.blp does not exist - download full version!!!"
sum1 plz plz help me. Tell me what to do.

----------


## Cypher

Guys, you need to extract ALL the files, not just the exe. Extract all the files in the archive.

----------


## yuhy

****ing pwns got 60k honor in 1 weekend!

----------


## Spedface

> so is this thing undetectable? can i get banned? and if so , for how long?


got banned yesterday but thats because sum1 reported me and it was only a 3 hour ban

----------


## eDioT

When i rename the exe file i can't use it, what do i do now..

----------


## jpz109

Occasionally i'll leave the bot running overnight. What happens to me is, when I leave the bot running overnight, I make it to shut down in six hours. Sometime during those six hours, it'll ALWAYS after a certain BG, the character will move and thus the battlemaster wont be on the screen >.< help? I've got the latest version of Pirox2 Anti AFK Bot

----------


## John Krayton

Thank you for this bot +rep

----------


## SpartanV

So is this safe to use as far as the virus issue? Or should i use "Xafk" posted in this forum?

----------


## Phishstiks

It works perfectly. No viruses. The auto re-queue is still a bit off but other then that its a great bot. The only way you will get banned is if you get reported and you do not respond to the GM when they message you. Its a bit risky to afkbot while you arent close to your computer.

----------


## vKa

Oke...first of all indeed a great bot but i am a bit nooblike here  :Mad:  so...
once i am in a BG my bot doesnt run or smth complete crap damn it...
Can someone who actually succeeded working it pretty good, give us some screens of options of the bot?

----------


## populus

This works pretty much flawlessly. GJ PiroX  :Wink:  I would rep if i could. O.o :Big Grin:

----------


## volcomstone12

it doesnt let me go to his site, let alone download it  :Frown:  can someone else host it please.!!!

-thanks in advance

----------


## genjutsu

Is it just me or has anyone gotten mode 2 to auto sign up for BGs? For some reason when I set it up for mode 2 (after following every step of the instruction...etc) it just doesn't do anything but do its "AFK Xs - Action in Xs" step. Even when I sign up for the BG myself, after the round is over, the bot just sits next to the npc and continues its "AFK Xs - Action in Xs". I dunno, but correct me if I'm wrong, shouldn't the mode 2 be auto sign up if I scroll into first person, set it facing north in front of npc, and enable "/pirox autsignup" (as well as the other commands)? Thx so much if you can clear this up for me plz.

----------


## jpz109

This bot doesn't work for me, half of the time when it leaves a BG it'll move around for a little but and then the battlemaster wil be out of screen. I do have the latest version.

----------


## PiroX

update to v7.1.6

added StatusTexture:SetVertexColor(1,1,1); before leavebattlefield();
This will really change the ball color before leaving bg

update addon


now the bot shouldn't move outside bg

----------


## jpz109

When updating the bot do I just click on check for update and it'll update the bot AND the .exe?

----------


## PiroX

the exe is the bot. Only the exe will be updated.
After u did the update, you should create a new addon, if the addon is noticed in changelog

----------


## colin55

If you are looking for a good bot just spent the 25$ on glider and stop being cheap it is very worth it.

----------


## mogans

i cant auto signup for av anymore nor with the bot neither with bgassist... wtf :S(it works withall other bgs)

----------


## mogans

I cant auto join av anymore nor with the bot neither with bgassist although it works with other bgs... wtf? :S
edit : double post sry
edit2 : LOL it works with a friends char and he is on the same realm... any suggestions? :S

----------


## opas

nice find kinda disaponited with all the worms but +rep

----------


## PiroX

delete your WTF folder and try again

----------


## burras

does it work ??

----------


## Kapy

> I cant auto join av anymore nor with the bot neither with bgassist although it works with other bgs... wtf? :S
> edit : double post sry
> edit2 : LOL it works with a friends char and he is on the same realm... any suggestions? :S


Hi all, just giving my thoughs about this,

I used to use it for 2 weeks, to get my alt all the honor items, now I got them, so havn't bothered anymore. It works perfect!

Answer for this, most likely you were in a party when this happened. You have to leave the party in order to queue for AV. Atleast this was what happened to me.

/kapy

----------


## PiroX

ya autosignup for av won't work in group if u have lead. I was too lazy to fix this  :Smile:

----------


## ddumond123

Ok i have 2 Questions. First where should the Ball be on the screen? and second, how do i make the next action less time then 160 seconds cause the bot dosnt seem like it can find the BG master when i come out of AV.

----------


## StabbinHobo

Awesome bot man! Works like a charm. Woke up this morning with 8k honor lol! One question though.. As soon has he enters AV and starts trying to run out the cave, he just runs into the wall. 

I watched it for a while and he ends up getting out after about 10-15 minutes just because of the angle he is at. I dont mind that much its just kinda obvious that Im botting lol.

Any suggestions? I know I watched the movie and saw him just turn and walk right out. I thought it may be the radar coords because I wasnt sure I had them set in the correct place but I tried a couple different spots and they didnt work. Any help is greatly appreciated!

----------


## PiroX

maybe u didn't set the strafe keys.
standard it is q & e

----------


## HunterXIV

I need some advice, it works PERFECTLY for about 3 AV's, and then it stops.

It says something like 'AfsdQdfsHksd /pirox help for help or /pirox for status'
and the bot has completely stopped and will not Requeue for AV.
Ive set everyhting correctly, it just stops and wont requeue after a few AVs.
Advice?

EDIT: Ok i solved that problem, i downloaded the new version :P

NEW PROBLEM - When i get a whisper, if its in the bottom 2 rows of my chat box, i get spammed full of noise telling me i have a message, and my caps locks goes on and off constantly.
This has only happened to me once, but it concerns me..

----------


## marcusji

how do i prevent my character from going afk once he is in the battleground? it seems like he isn"t doing anything

----------


## Cypher

This works perfectly for me, I took the time to set it up and its flawless. Awesome work PiroX. To all of you people complaining, read the freaking instructions and set it up properly before coming and complaining here, I took 5 minutes to go over everything and set it up and it works perfectly for me.

----------


## marcusji

hi, it says to enable window mode, but wenever i get it set up ingame the window mode disappears. can anyone help me? i'm also having a bit of trouble auto requeing after he comes out of the BG. Please help, i'm new to this..

Thanks

----------


## nrozzyos

He works fine and everything sometimes he targets the WSG battlemaster but whatever. The one question I have though is when he ports to the AV base is he supposed to just run around randomly and run into walls and stuff. And if he isn't how do I fix this?

----------


## nash13

I am able to requeue, enter bg and exit... But seem like I dont understand how in AV i can get out of the cave. Also, when a player or GM whisper... the bot dont answer? Can someone explain me how?

Thx XD

----------


## SpartanV

I have a few questions. I got everything installed and working but I am confused as to why my bot runs randomly when running is enabled instead of running to the coordinate on the minimap. Is running only intended for AV? Also how come it considers every flag cap or point taken in a BG as a whisper and procedes to respond to the last tell? This can be bad because the bot responds to the same person over and over each time the flag is taken etc.


Also I cannot get the tell forwarding to work anymore, I don't know if its a bug or if i'm entering the command wrong. My friend sets me as the person to receive his tells and when I respond with the nick2whisper==MSG it just gets sent back to me instead of the person i'm trying to respond to. What am i doing wrong? 

Also what would be the point of enabling always run versus run in BG's. Thanks for your help.

----------


## swollen

> Also what would be the point of enabling always run versus run in BG's. Thanks for your help.


Next patch, you can get voted afk by other players, ad you will gain no honor until you enter combat, so If you're always running in AV you will soon enough run into a mob which will bring you into combat

----------


## Thongs

Awesome program, I haven't even had any bugs so far; thanks!

----------


## dondon

Ok Almost everything works, But i dont know i think im setting the radar coord wrong cause the ****ing bot runs in walls, gets stuck and looks all ****ing retarded. is there a fix for this? I tried following the picture and placeing the coord where the map shows but it doesnt work

----------


## SpartanV

Yeah I have the same problem with the running feature.... Also what is the command for a friend to respond to forwarded tells? I can't get that working anymore.

----------


## dondon

ok well i got it to work a bit better, the picture that shows where to put the coord is way off!! Also what you should add is background mode, so i can finally do some work while it farms honor hehe..

----------


## thaisxs

this work perfectly to me also after i close all my add on. 

wonder it will work for patch 2.2
gonna test it on ptr.

----------


## dondon

Ok just got banned

----------


## Seinfield

I've been using this for 4 days now. No ban. It's safe.

----------


## R0w4n

Found this on Edge of Nowhere, just a update post with new version info.  :Smile: 
 Btw; AWESOM BOT! :P <3
2 months of using (nearly 3) and yet nothing happend to me  :Big Grin:  *Aktuelle Version: 7.1.6* 

----------------- 
*Updates:* 
----------------- 

*v7.1.6 (12.8.07) 

Addon v2.9: 
- Ballcolor will really be grey befor you leave bg 
added StatusTexture:SetVertexColor(1,1,1); before leavebattlefield(); 

create a new addon 


Full changelog 

----------------- 
*Installation:* 
----------------- 

english installation 
Deutsche Installation

----------


## spasm

My bot dont sign up and autojoins. need help trough skype/msn, I pay money for getting this work.. I have tried 2 hours... no idea why it dont work actually,

----------


## 13520

I'm getting a error when i try to sign up for a BG, the bot signs up by itself no problems but its saying BG Not Activ.

Any Help Would be Appreciated, Thanks.  :Smile: 

EDIT: LOL sorry i figured it out, im such a noob.

----------


## Speb

PiroX YOU ARE AMAZING! If you want to be even more amazing, you should make it so in the AV battles, the character goes out and attacks the mobs, or even and opposing faction if they come near, then it would be 100% bannable because you have done damage and stuff! Keep it up, I am sure this will be a peace of cake for you.

thanks, speb

----------


## Painkiller153

What do you say for the av trinket port? Y? N? 1? 2? thanks

----------


## senteh

A tip for Undead / Blood elf priests use Touch of Weakness as your buff so when your attacked by alliance you do damage to them which shows up on the BG scores, you also get some honor kills from it aswell.

One thing i noticed is when it ports to base it randomly runs into walls all the time which can look suspicous especially if the same people see my character do it all the time, is this intentional?

----------


## syphon3980

ok quick question.. ok everything is working fine, i sign up in the bg. but once im finally in my bg, it doesnt recognize this and still tries to target the NPC to sign up. anything on this? also the point of this being is it doesnt do the anti afking.. it will afk out of battle because all it does it tries to target the npc, any info on this would be great, thanks.~~ also piroX Freaking awesome  :Big Grin: !!! oh ya almost forgot, for some reason every so often my char will open like a tab... like honor tab or rep tab for some reason. just wondering if anyone knows :P

found the acutal dialogue used when trying to find npc... bg not activ. Even tho im in a bg T_T

----------


## Triev

Anyone using this bot for long time and knows that there is no risk using this?

----------


## The Mars Volta

Go for it dude.

SET YOUR BOT UP IN A VERY DISCRETE CITY (I.E Darnassus for Alliance or Thunderbluff for Horde)

Set the option to WHISPER a GM (not another character, its pointless) and have some things say things like: "sorry bro i just can't 3v3 today i need honor" or "yeah hold on a sec ill do the enchant" so it makes it look like you have been recently holding conversations with people.

I'd say tell your bot to NOT run always in a BG, it is more human like to take periodic breaks. 

Don't leave it on for 24 hours. I got about 150,000 honor in two weeks on two characters. I would run it from 7 AM - 4 PM on one character, then from 5 PM - 6 AM on another, so I would get about 16,000 honor a day on both characters and it didn't look suspicious.

If you do have time to battleground in the day, go straight for HK's the more HK:Bonus honor ratio, the less sketch it looks. All in all, this program is about 99% safe, because most GM's look for AFK botters inside of the cave who just sit there and have a macro press space bar every X seconds.

----------


## XUB22

For whatever reason I cannot get the ball to appeare i dont know what im doing wrong.

1. I log on wow
2. I log my char
3. My char is horde, im in oggrimmar and I go to the AV Battlemaster in the Hall of Heroes
4. I open Pirox
5. I select AV,Horde, Oggrimaar, set the coords for the radar and chat but No ball shows up so i cant set the coords for that. What am I doing wrong?


-Edit-

----------


## syphon3980

did you make sure your addon is turned on.. that was my problem.. make sure you make an addon see what the name of it is like kocooxex something random. and enable it in the addons then try ;D.. also dont forget /pirox on command see if this helps?

----------


## XUB22

ok when you say make an addon...can you please be more in depth.

Like start from the beginning.

I download Pirox and save it to my desktop then...
If you could go step by step ide appreciate it alot +rep :wave:

----------


## socaboy

It isnt working for me either. I have the addon turned on and the cords all set up. But it says ball not found. Hmm wierd the ball is in front of me.

----------


## XUB22

I dont even see a ball on the Ogri BM AV master.

----------


## MasterYuke

I can't use it, how do I get the code in or whatever because the latest version says it cant download or something

----------


## swollen

AV weekend brings out the botting nubs.
Here is my guide to configuring pirox to run on your pc

When you first install and initizialize pirox it will ask you to rename pirox.exe and name the command the bot's addon will use to have the ball show up, however the addon itself is named something different (a random sequence of letters, stands out in my addon list). 
This addon causes the ball to show up in your UI. Be sure to look through your addon list and enable the addon before logging in to set coords or simply bot.

At this point I'd also like to make the suggestion you disable all other mods, because mod error messages can hide tyhe ball, causing the bot to think its stuck on scoreframe or loading screen.

Be sure once you've logged to set the co-ords. When you start the bot, it will ask if the window on top is the correct wow window continue answering prompts until the bot is right, then in the co-ord tab hit set co-ords for all 3 requirements (pictures of where they should be set are in the program). Once you hit set coord the bot should alt+tab into WoW and type something like "/xxxxxxx on" (where xxxxxxx is the addon command you designated upon running pirox for the first time.)
If your mod is enabled properly the ball should show up in the middle of your screen. Follow the simple prompts up the top right corner of the screen to set co-ordinates for all 3 required co-ords. (Simple as putting your mouse where you're told and pushing space)
Once they are set, you should be fine to run mode 1

On another note, I have heard of some careless people getting suspensions using this bot. So....

Some foolproof ways to stay safe:
*-Take the time to set the bot up properly*
I cant stress this enough. If you have taken the time to do the work, there is no reason to believe you will be caught. I've botted the last 3 weekends in AV, got all my veteran's set, GM set, trinkets etc.

_What setting it up properly entails_
*Set up ball, minimap and chat co-ordinates correctly. Failure to set up chat co-ords properly can result in the bot missing a gm whisper, minimap can cause you to run blindly into walls, and get player reports.
*Set all hotkeys. If you don't have the AV trinket, get it. Very simple quest, took me 15 minutes, saved me a lot of stressing. If you have stealth/buffs etc, use them. You look more alive that way.
*Set up gm autoreply's. Mine is something like "Sorry mate, I'm running late to work. Please email me about any queries you have" then the bot logs out/exits

*Other Tips*
*Run window mode. Stops the lag of the bot alt tabbing, and people dont see you trying to target the battle master in /say.
*Though many say bot somewhere inconspicous like darn, places like that are quickly getting a rep as botter havens. I bot in IF. Not many people there anymore, but busy enough to not stand out.
*If you are going to bot when you are sleeping (like i do) have your speakers at a level that you can hear a gm whisper and reply.
*Try to wear some inconspicuous gear. Wearing your full GM and veterans set, with all the trinkets and 12 spell dmg gems etc, is likely to attract negative attention to you. (yes that gear does make you look like a botter. If you're there to respond to whispers it's ok, but if they whisper to no reply it's kinda suss.) I usually wear a few veterans pieces, and some greens (Yes greens. You look like you're trying to utilize bonus honor to improve your gear)

Honestly guys, it's common sense. Before complaining about a ban/suspension, read over this list and ask yourself 'did I follow the simple steps that required 5 minutes of my time?'

Good luck and happy botting

----------


## Bunnyen

This bot is amazing got me 11k in like 16 hours ? +rep my man.

----------


## The Mars Volta

True.... :Smile:

----------


## poop

It runs out of the cave and to the base..but does it run into walls for everyone else? Mine kind of strafes out of the cave, and itll port to base, then itll just run randomly into walls and stuff...is that normal, or should there be some kind of path it follows?

----------


## mrniceguy12

the link to d/l it from doesn't seem to be working =/

Edit: nvm, it's working now

----------


## fitzfool

Everything works fine except when I exit the first battleground I am turned away from the battle master. The bot can still target the battle master however it can not find him to click on him. Did i set up something incorrectly?

----------


## swollen

> Everything works fine except when I exit the first battleground I am turned away from the battle master. The bot can still target the battle master however it can not find him to click on him. Did i set up something incorrectly?


When you queue make sure you're facing north and can see the master. When you get out, you are automatically faced north

----------


## Bunnyen

Any1 else still got some trubles whit catform?

----------


## PiroX

*Update v7.1.7
**- added: Relog on disconnect

- now compiled with AutoIt v3.2.6.0
- few code changes

*
if the ball isn't there for 5 minutes, the bot will try to relog. This part takes about 60sec.

* 
PiroX.de


*PS: there is a autoit controlSend fix with SHIFTDOWN/UP. Maybe the 7target bug is vanished.

----------


## Bunnyen

What's the exact cords for horde whit 1280x1024 res? windowmode

My characters keeps running into walls. thanks in advance

----------


## mrniceguy12

Amazing program.. extremely easy to use and does it's job perfectly. GJ

----------


## sleepybilly

love it easy to use been using it for 3 days got some new items and is exalted with AV although keep running into things...

----------


## Aranx

Used this tonight in AV, all worked fine until it appearently started running around at the graveyard and someone reported me... the bot told the gm i was late and logged as told tho

----------


## swollen

Was PMd by someone asking where to get the AV trinket, but as I can't PM (not enough posts) I'll just drop it here.

The Stormpike Insignia is gained by doing a quest picked up near the battle master in alterac mountains

http://thottbot.com/q7162

----------


## xhopesfall20

Bot works excellent, got about 8k honor in 5 hours while i was sleeping the other night. I set it up for an all nighter last night, and woke up this morning to wow being shut down. I looked through my screen shots and sure enough the bot had screwed up and it queued me up for EotS and accepted it. Apparently sitting in that game was enough for a GM to send me a tell. Nothing has happend yet, not sure if it would have happend right then and there or if they wait to really catch you. Anyhow, any suggestions on character placement so I dont accidently get queued for another BG?

----------


## supermoomoo

thought I'd just throw my experience with the bot out since I've enjoyed using it for this AV weekend. I guess first my honor totals

Friday (didn't use) only got like 6k cause of work
Saturday- (started 10am went all day/night) got 19k
Sunday- pretty much all day minus a few hours for arena/other things 19k again
Monday- so far today 6k.

I turned off the auto run myself cause i find it to be "less botter like" to stay in the cave. Personal preference for me but most normal afker's (those who don't bot and do it manually) just stay in the cave and jump every so often. Compared to running out and being the only person at the alliance base i find it to be less likely to stick out to people (often the only person at the base at the start of the game vs 10+ in the cave at the start of the game) Most games i have been around and watched (ie home but watching tv) the horde don't get to the alliance base so being there you would be the only one there so it kinda sticks out. But that is just me.

As for where to bot i found IF to work great for alliance. it isn't overly crowded but its not empty like Darn either. (honestly who do you know who queue's in darn?)

Anyways thats just my experience i though i would share

----------


## Wormie

this bot contains a trojan. W32\zlob.gen91


This bot seems harmless at first to my virus program
but after 36 hours it suddenly detected a trojan trying to reach its around

----------


## supermoomoo

> this bot contains a trojan. W32zlob.gen91
> 
> 
> This bot seems harmless at first to my virus program
> but after 36 hours it suddenly detected a trojan trying to reach its around



there is no virus. Whatever your reporting isn't form this program. i ran my anti virus and others have done the online scan (piratol or something) in fact i've ran my virus scan everyday and had no warnings or reports.

----------


## dbagmcgoo

I don't know exactly what's going on but last night it randomly shut down while I was asleep. 

I checked my logs - the last line said "[Time] GM Whisper!!!" then did its thing. Replied with a tell and then closed WoW.

The thing is when I checked the screenshots it was actually a friend of mine that sent me a tell before it shut down. Not a GM.

Then today while I was awake and semi-watching my PC, it randomly shut down again. Didn't see a GM whisper in my chatbox. 

How does this thing detect GM whispers? Does it mask the GM whisper or is it just spazzing out? Help appreciated.  :Frown: 

Oh, and I'm positive I didn't have the close WoW option checked on friendly whispers >.<

----------


## PiroX

the ball color will change to purple if a gm whisper u. the gm will be recogniced only trough the GM tag.

If u have an addon like SCT which put some text over the ball, and this text has the same color as gm whisper, the bot thinks that a gm whispered to u.

understand what i wanna say?

----------


## dbagmcgoo

thanks I think I understand

I disabled all addons. Maybe it was that I had name tags displayed with control+v  :Smile:

----------


## Bunnyen

When are you going 2 fix catform?

----------


## Tehpwnguin23

the download site doesn't work for me, i click download and it just takes me back to the mainpage, any way u can host it somewhere else please?

----------


## Deadzone

Quick question that I need help with, I got it set up it does everything perfect queues itself etc, when I leave the cave it says AV port but it never does it then after a bit it just continues running never porting, I have it keybinded to y but not really sure what else I need to do to make it work. Thanks

nevermind I fixed it myself, so basically everytime I port and die he spawns at cave tries to port agian and can't since still on c/d and runs around?

----------


## general_salsa

So how do i work the update? Put the exe in the regular folder and justrun it?

----------


## ZetriX

well.. when i use it it joins but never says its in the BG :S

and sometimes it doesen't get the / but gets 7 :S

----------


## sineater213

i just realized that this is probably the best anti afk bot out there and pirox only has +18 rep

----------


## oke

Best tool ever  :Smile:

----------


## Pied

I'm wondering, i have everything right (and it does everything) for Mode 1, okay it will que me up for AV it makes me join AV, but while im loading AV up, it will say "Disconnected-Please relog" (or something similiar to that). So now i'm loaded up and standing at the entrance, my bot doesnt do anything, untill i exit Pirox, and re load it. I'll set it all up again (while im in AV) and ill start mode 1 again. It will run out of the cave, use the trinket and run around at the base.

Now i want to know how to fix that Disconnected-Please relog problem, when i load up AV.

----------


## PiroX

u dont have to setup all the time. If u setup once and click mode1 or save settings, it will be saved forever in pirox.ini.

this disconnect problem is strange ... hmpf.... it say "Disconnect - Relog" but only if the bot doesn't find the ball in 5min. so if u run mode1 he recognice the ball and if u now the ball hides 5min, the bot try to relog.

i m gonna check it when i m back at home.

----------


## sleepybilly

yea i get the same problem with the whole disconnect thing on the loading screen..

----------


## PiroX

guys, did u enable "relog on disconenct" ?

----------


## ihavedowns

I get that same error, I do not have relog on disconnect enabled, I have it set up how it was before I upgraded to 7.1.7 from 7.1.6 and now when I join an AV I get the relod disconnect error. Although if you let the bot sit for a min or so and then it will pick up and start going again. Mine seems to work fine though, maybe just an error in the timing? It does it when I load in and out so maybe it isn't waiting the 5 min duration to check the ball.


I was also having a problem with the thing saying GM whisper, but it was my scrolling combat text.

----------


## Cypher

Awesome bot PiroX. It's saved me shitloads of time. More +rep from me.

----------


## thecure28

I have a idea, someone can share this file ? Already configure "pirox.ini" to fix any problems ...

Sorry for my bad english ^^

----------


## Boske

I'm having some problems with my bot running out through the AV portal every now and then. I understand that this is probably since my coords for the radar are wrong but I can't seem to get it right . 
Is there any way to make the bot stand still instead just like in mode 2 but still rejoin and reply to GM whispers if I have WoW on top?



It's a great bot Pirox, keep it up

----------


## PiroX

disable "Run in BG"

----------


## tispot

AV weekends 4tw ^^ thanks

----------


## Deo

Hmm, seems like a great bot, but I can't get it to work, I set it to alliance, av, shat. etc, click setup for ball, it types /pirox on, it says the ball is enabled but I can't see it anywhere, do you know what the problem could be?  :Frown:

----------


## spartan646

My bot doesnt get all the way out of the alliance cave, before it tries the trinket. any ideas?

----------


## SpartanV

For some reason my bot has been thinking a GM has been whispering it and turning off WoW but in the screenshots there is no GM whisper and my bot hasn't even made the auto reply... Any idea why it thinks its getting GM whispers all the sudden?

----------


## The Mars Volta

Bot started on 06-09 at 07:44:24
---------------------------------
[07:44] Mode1: With bg signup
[07:44] not in BG
[07:45] Joining BG - BG nr. 1
[07:47] Bot paused
---------------------------------
[07:47] Mode1: With bg signup
[07:47] Joining BG - BG nr. 2
[07:47] already in BG
[08:27] you are dead
[08:27] you are alive
[08:27] you are dead
[08:28] you are alive
[08:28] Leaving BG
[08:30] Joining BG - BG nr. 3
[08:36] you are dead
[08:36] Player Whisper
[08:36] yeah, nows not a good time,whisper me in like 10 min? - answered
[08:36] you are alive
[08:47] Leaving BG
[08:48] Joining BG - BG nr. 4
[09:25] you are dead
[09:25] you are alive
[09:25] you are dead
[09:25] you are alive
[10:38] GM Whisper!!!
[10:38] sorry mate! its almost time for work i gotta get ready, send anything to my email... - answered
[10:38] Close WoW

Thank god.

----------


## SpartanV

Yeah so my log says something similar, but when I look at the last few screen shots there are no GM tells or me responding to them... which leads me to believe something is making my bot think a GM whisper was received.
Any ideas?

----------


## PiroX

maybe the addon SCT puts some text over the ball.

ps. update 7.1.8 is released

----------


## SpartanV

Weird because I don't have SCT installed... I even tried turning off the WoW scrolling combat text and it still thinks a GM whispers me when it's just a friend. I will update the bot and see if it does it again.

----------


## Stass

great bot, was fantastic for AV weekend

+rep

----------


## Pied

This is probaly the most awesome Anti-afk bot ive ever used, thanks for the share  :Smile: 
+REP

----------


## iam8up

I used it from Sunday night until Friday morning. I got three day banned Friday morning =(

Try not to let it run for a week straight =P

----------


## The Mars Volta

Yeah iam8up, that was such a retarded move. I alternated from two level 70 chars in about ~10 hours shifts (with 2 hour breaks), so each char got about 8k a day for the last three weeks.

----------


## Nesox

Hi, got reported by a player.. shoud i worry about it or is it cool? been grinding av for 48 hours straight now, not running out of cave and recalling it hits lots of things on the way doesnt do it correctley.

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/4...9090922qa5.jpg

----------


## supermoomoo

honestly i wouldn't worry to much about the "player warning". theres a good chance he's just full of crap and just trying to scare you and didn't even report. If he did report then he has ZERO proof. No HK's but lots of honor you could claim you would sit and defend flags from being ninja'd in your base or at SP. Basically his only proof is that you aren't on offense. although i do hope you did either log out or manually play for a bit as if he did report a GM could have come and watched your toon just to see if you moved,ect.

as for not running out correctly. Read the directions and set up the minimap color. i find it works best to get in an AV then click the set minimap black color option cause the minimap is like half black and just the tunnel /cave shows.

----------


## serania

Well btw the darna quing doesn't seem to work
//cheers serania

----------


## Omnious

All I can say is this is by far the greatest AFK Bot. AV Weekend I got 12k on sunday alone. If I could give rep I totally would. Haven't been reported or even thought of being an AFKer because of my pet being on aggressive, so it looks like I'm doing dmg and getting HKs (and dying) while in mode 1.

If you have a pet (Hunter, Warlock) just set it to aggressive then load the bot into mode one. Get yourself a Frostwolf Insignia to port to base  :Big Grin: . Allies are usually there anyways  :Big Grin:

----------


## gahndai

Is this still safe? I see people still using it, so I hope so.  :Big Grin:  going to give it a shot later today.

----------


## Nesox

> as for not running out correctly. Read the directions and set up the minimap color. i find it works best to get in an AV then click the set minimap black color option cause the minimap is like half black and just the tunnel /cave shows.


ok, ill try that.. i havent botted today but i made 20k honor in 2 days =)

----------


## strayaim

It worked great. Took me about an hour to get figure out how to set it right. Once I got it running I ran it about 8hrs a day, some days I didn't run it at all. However, one day I was running it in AB and came back after about 6 hours. Turned it off and went into Eye of the Storm, then about 5 minutes later a GM whispered me. They said they had reports of latency problems in AV and wanted to know how mine was. lol. Bull#$% !! Told them I was in Eye of the Storm. He said, "o.0 better learn how to read. so how is your latency there?" lol. told him the number he said thanks and left me alone. However, I directed a friend to pirox.de and somehow he got a bad version of AutoIt and his comp was SCREWED. Techs he turned it in to said something about a backdoor or worm. Scan, scan, scan people. I love it though!

----------


## MIABot

This si by far the best Anti-AFK bot i have seen to date

----------


## YiZZo

is the Pirox page down? i cant seem to d/l it.

----------


## Deo

"PiroX.de has moved!
Page will come back soon."

something like that

----------


## blewis1984

It's a great bot. But it's screwed up my camera controls.

At first, it made the camera always look forward. If I turn the camera to look behind me and let go of the mouse button, it automatically turns back.

Then, last night, it screwed up my zoom controls. I'm in first person view and can't zoom out.

WTF?

----------


## blewis1984

nvm.

Apparently it changes some of your settings (key bindings, etc.) for some reason.

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

This is the greatest Anti-AFK bot i have ever seen, 
A little buggy sometimes and a little tough to start out with, but once you know how to use it, it's gold.

*Question:* Do you reccomend porting the the hold in AV or staying in tunnel,
I wish they would make it where you wander around the empty places with the wolfs, where no one ever goes.

----------


## getduped

Hi, i use Pirox for a very long time, its great. 

dank dir pirox für deine arbeit =)

----------


## PiroX

u can use mount insteat of port to base. Just bind mount insteat av trinket

----------


## serania

Sorry but sometimes when the bot is supposed to type "/addonnamehere"
it types "7addonnamehere"

is there anyway to get this to work proper or did i just noob up som where on the setup?

//Serania

----------


## Powner

Out of the three download links should I use updated pirox.exe v7.1.8 at the bottom? or one of the top two :S

----------


## Mrstalks

Type of violation: AFK in battleground
Details of incident: You where witnessed not partisipating in a battle
Consequences for account: Warning placed on account

We are writing to inform you that we have, unfortunately, had to add a warning to your World of Warcraft account. It is with regret that we take this type of action; however, it is in the best interests of the World of Warcraft community as a whole and for the integrity of the game.

Does this warning stay on my account forever now or? How many warnings can i get before a suspend/ban?

This bot rules! I found it on the last day for av weekend a few weeks ago. Kept it on all day and got myself 29k honor  :Embarrassment: )

Pretty much had my pc on most of the day since (not nights) I've got so much honor i dont know what to do with it all!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bullre

How come the ball is still grey when I get in BGs and it keeps trying to sign up when i'm inside the BG.

It worked fine yesterday when I tried two AVs, the ball was blue when I was inside, and it didn't try to sign up all the time.

I'm running Windows XP Pro if that would matter.

EDIT: Nevermind, it works fine now when I reinstalled, and removed the addons folders.

----------


## blewis1984

So the first time I downloaded and used this program, I had no problems what so ever. 

But I built a new computer yesterday and now I can't get it to work at all. It says that it created an addon, but there isn't one in the addon folder.




I need honor. HELLLP.

----------


## larmio69

Ive been using this bot every night, I can say it is very Good!

I had a GM warning week ago when using different bot who just jumped in place, I recommend not to use "simple" bots as they can be seen so easily (by players who report you). Then I started to use PiroX and only thing I get is 1-2 whispers from players during night, like "Wtf you doing noob??" or "Give <buff name>" or "Leave the BG u ****ing loser blabla"  :Smile: 

PiroX's bot works as charm and Ive got thousands of honor already ^^
I got a close call with it but binded "Sry Im setting up addons, need to relog asap" so prevented me from GM actions, he didnt send me mail or so.

Tips: Turn off Hardware cursor, turn off any honor/damage addons which show colorful texts like SCT, turn off click to move, turn off player names.  :Smile:

----------


## allahmen

First i have to say it's awsome bot i love it. I have no problems with it, only problem is when i get dced, he doesnt relogg, what should i do... i typed user/pw and turned on "relogg on disconnect"
wow is always on top, is there anything else i should do to make it work?

Please help, thnx

----------


## PiroX

the bot waits 5min until he relogs. Did you also wait this time?

----------


## mbp

Problems with re-joining BG:

I have set up pirox nicely, and I join the BG from Thunder Bluff (Alterac Valley). It works nicely and it can join the BG again when its over, but after some hours my character suddenly stands a bit far away from the NPC (inside the small tent) and Pirox cannot auto join the BG.

What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Demonslayer77

When dc'd it tried to relog, does it matter if remember acc name is enabled?

----------


## PiroX

remember acc name have to be disabled

----------


## thaisxs

dunno why when i use Blood elf she will stuck in cave 
but when i use tauren it will automatically turn left walk straight to avoid the rock that blocking at cave spawn place.
even i reset the cord for the be it still the same.


any other got the same problem ?

----------


## stolen

Ok i have a problem.

I set the bot up as your instructions say so and i hit mode 1.

Now im in wow and I get the message "wow is not active! set wow on top in 18 secs"

So I click on wow and wait the 18 seconds. Then it deslects wow and nothing happens, i even try moving my char with my movement keys "wasd" i cant move my char so the program has deselected wow!!!

Am i doing something wrong?

Oh i use vista could this be causing problems?

----------


## forceman

Is this the thread where you make suggestions too? 
If so, I got some now... awesome bot anyway, works with no problem. 

1. If you can, try to add that when it run out of cave (horde), it targets some wolf, cast like, in my case, moonfire. Then it get some Damage Done on the score list.
As when the new anti-afk-crap-patch comes they will prolly just report you and give you the debuff if you have zero damage and healing done, when they look at the the scoreboard.

2. I dont know how it works to program these stuff, but if you are able to it, try to remake the walk path to the road/frostwolf GY so that you dont just run around at the wolfs there no alliance see you/can kill you. Cause now it's nearly the same as just stand in the cave and jump. Sure, if you have the trinket it ports you to the base, but if not, it looks kinda silly. 

Just my toughts how to improve this bot. 
Sorry for my bad english if you noticed it.  :Smile: 
Thanks - Milga the Moo.

----------


## TheDash2

i rely cant make this 2 work
the ball dosent even apear
wtf??

----------


## larmio69

works fine on my system.
actually he is farming honors atm in BGs  :Smile: 

to TheDash2, did you create the addon with addon button from Pirox2 bot? And copied then the addon under your Interface/AddOns/ folder? (I think its automatically added there, so relog and check you have it enabled , if not check load old addons..) after that did you run the ball configuring procedure, so mouse finds the ball place from center of screen?

----------


## larmio69

To PiroX,

i found out that if you right click bot icon in Traybar and select "Pause bot" it pauses ok but writes this to say: [playername] says: /botname off

but, if I use Pause key from keyboard it doesnt write extra / and no one sees anything special. (to avoid ppl seeing this I changed ofc the botcommand to something like "cheer" so he writes [playername] says: /cheer off ^^)

----------


## PiroX

update 7.1.9 released

pirox.exe 7.1.9
changelog

----------


## pekkek

sweet! <3 <3

----------


## PiroX

does the 7target bug still appears to someone?

plz give me a reply to this bug, thx

----------


## Spurven

tested, works GREAT best bot ever. +Rep  :Wink:

----------


## Faulike

sometimes he when he enter BG he begin to do always with shift push always look like(bad english from russian)
and can you make that he will buf before port at av because i am priest and but me always when around me a lot of ally) not good i think)
and realy best bot nowdays) thank you !

----------


## The Mars Volta

Doesn't work for me. It doesn't have ball transitions as it used to (i.e turning blue and running around) and a few other things that need to be addressed.

----------


## Mrstalks

Hello!

I downloaded this bot about 4weeks ago just as the last av weekend was ending, got a lot of honor on the last day  :Embarrassment: ) Cant remember what version i had. Anyways i downloaded the new version now and im having some problems.
I can and leave Av fine. At the start of the game 90% of the time i run out the cave and port to bass. But often at the start i just start to run around in the cave. Also when i die 50% of the time i run out the cave and port again but i mainly just run around in the cave or just outside the cave. I have never had any problems like this before.

Anyone know whats going wrong?

Also has anyone got any tips to not get flagged with the silly debuff that stops you gettin honor? :P

thanks in advance.

----------


## mbp

> does the 7target bug still appears to someone?
> 
> plz give me a reply to this bug, thx


Yes, it appears for me. It only happens when I pause the bot, then it writes 7whatever off.

On my keyboard, / is written with shift+7, that might have something to do with i. Maybe it enters "shift" too early before the wow window is up?

----------


## BearGrylls

So why no exodar?

----------


## PiroX

but only if u click pause on the trayicon  :Smile: 

no one needs exodar

----------


## Thuglifeyo19

I have a problem to, the bot is set up and evrything and its working fine in the bgs, but the problem is when he is gonna sign a bg the 2nd time, then he tryes to target her, but dosent find her, any suggestions ?

----------


## The Mars Volta

Thug: Go to another battleground person. I.e Undercity instead of Orgrimmar, persay. AND a lot of mods interfere with "clicking" effects, DISABLE ALL MODS EXCEPT the one you use for Pirox (like CvjehrsE#wejrs) or whatever it is.

Then run it, it worked for me.

----------


## liquidated

I have the same problem with signing up the second time.

I also have another question. Would a person doing the GM impersonation be able to cause me to react as if it was a real one?

as in:

[Bob] whispers: aasa [lots of spaces here]
<GM>[Joe] whispers: pppp


Would this trigger a GM response or just a normal whisper response?

----------


## PiroX

he detects the player whisper first and reply on it. But if a gm whisper 1 second later he will respond to the gm instead to player! But after the reply, he will detect, that the ball is purple and will do the gm actions. So he will maybe answer 2 times to gm if u have set the option reply on player whisper.

----------


## tsempire

Pirox, any chance of adding an attack after you port into AV? Like for paladins a consecration, priests fear ect.

Even if you get put in combat w/ the new PvP report system, you don't lose the debuff unless you attack.

Just seems like a good idea imo.

----------


## AliigetsHyphy

The addon that this program creates says it is out of date

----------


## Solemn1234

check the "load out of date" box.... -_-
and awesome Pirox! +rep when i can.

----------


## AliigetsHyphy

I've got everything up and running. The program joins BG's fine/exits fine/ ressurects fine.. Only thing is that it runs around like a maniac when in AV and the reader says it's outside when it's not yet. I see a lot of people talking about modifying coords. How do you do that? Can I actually configure the bot to run outside and attack? Or maybe run to Galv at AV?

----------


## AliigetsHyphy

Also, it keeps doing that "AV port to base" thing. What is that supposed to do? I don't have the trinket. Do I need it for Option 1?

----------


## The Mars Volta

You don't need it, but it is HIGHLY PREFERRED and is the top notch method to put your player in combat to get rid of the honor debuff.

For now, I'd suggest putting your mount in its place, so it looks like you're active, and mounting around

----------


## miklm

I'm thinking about using this but i really don't wanna get banned is this easily detected, or? Gief info  :Smile:

----------


## liquidated

> I'm thinking about using this but i really don't wanna get banned is this easily detected, or? Gief info


I'm not sure about warden or such things, but I'm sure the creator did a good job with that.

However, the bot's behavior is quite easy to spot if you've used it before (On alliance, it autoruns into the pillar the whole time, when match starts it backs up and runs out. Then it might teleport to Dun Baldar, then just jumps around erraticly.)

----------


## Fudgey

aight, Pirox I love you work and everything you've done, BUT!

When I came home today, I saw my bot had been typing my account / password in /s! made me freak out totally, although I'm glad I did use the battlemaster in UC... anyways, why did this happen? :/

----------


## kazura

how is this any good with the new wow patch ?

----------


## PiroX

k guys, the relog function is really dangerous for yourn account. If the bot doesn't find the ball at least 3-4mins he thinks that he has a disconnect. 

I don't know why it didn't find the ball for 3mins, fudgey. But there is an option to avoid to post acc + pw into say chat.

There is an addon called POC
Persistence of Chattiness | World of Warcraft @ Curse

If u join an channel like /join aouzgasudgz, there will be no one.
Now enter /"channelnumber of aouzgasudgz" text and the addon keeps u staying in this channel. So if the bot would post the data, he will post it into channel "aouzgasudgz". 

No one will get your data with this method.


If u don't want to use this addon, u should deactivate this feature

----------


## Sparkey

Another good addon to keep you in the same channel is Prat, you can find it at the wowace site.

----------


## PwnzorPony

On my computer it doesnt completely run outta the alliance side AV cave? Can you tell me why?

----------


## gmwhisper

Something interesting happened when I dozed off last night. Wow had been shut down so I feared the horrid GM whisper. I checked the log and found that I was correct. 

I logged into the game half expecting a 36hr suspension or whatnot, and nothing. No courtesy mail "a email has been sent to your registered email address", no email at that address either. I checked the screen shot that should have been taken at that time, and there was no GMwhisper. Is it safe to assume that something tricked the bot into thinking I received one?

If anyone knows the basis of how the chatframe whisper detection works please let me know... if it's a colour check, or if it's somehow checking words.

----------


## PiroX

it is only a gm whisper if the ball gets purple. Maybe an addon like SCT put a text with this color over the ball, or an other addon

----------


## Sparkey

> it is only a gm whisper if the ball gets purple. Maybe an addon like SCT put a text with this color over the ball, or an other addon


 
Actually the same thing happened to me, I don't remember what I was doing but after typing something out the GM alert played, it replyed with a message and closed WoW.

----------


## Deranged

Great bot, however I would not recommend ever allowing it internet access, and I would change your password daily while you use it.

My account was recently compromised and this bot was the only possible suspect, no trojans/keyloggers showed up on any virus scan.

I know this is my first post here, I posted the same warning on Edgeofnowhere.

The bot works fantastically, I would just recommend being wary while using it, and I would never use the auto-login after disconnect feature.

----------


## polledkdk

it says rename pirox.exe. if i do it i cant open it

----------


## Mikeyj831

ok something wired is going on... the bot works great on my first cpu but now i come to my other house and use it on this cpu it works fine but the trinkit doesnt work it says i need a traget... the bot has the same settings as my other cpu, i have tried macros and they haven't work... can anyone help out

----------


## PiroX

rename pirox.exe to ??????.exe .... u need the ending exe guy.... Just think a bit

it's sure that u can't use the trinket on other pc without binding the trinket in wow which u set up in bot.

----------


## polledkdk

it says i shall rename the pirox.exe.. but if i does that i cant open it, what shall i do ?

----------


## gmwhisper

Tools - Folder options - uncheck "hide extensions for known file types".

Click Pirox.exe text. Type in whatever.exe. 

Do that in the folder where you have Pirox.exe. 


I'm starting to grow weary using this. I think once I cap honour I will stop completely. I get tells from people on occasion when I'm playing "Nice botting in Av" etc. It's too obvious. Not that it being obvious is remotely avoidable but the paranoia factor is rising regardless.

----------


## igrek312

I love you for this... +rep if I could

----------


## alphawolff

Well im not going to try it.

----------


## chiahatesyou

> I'm starting to grow weary using this. I think once I cap honour I will stop completely. I get tells from people on occasion when I'm playing "Nice botting in Av" etc. It's too obvious. Not that it being obvious is remotely avoidable but the paranoia factor is rising regardless.


I have had 4 or 5 GMs msg me while I was collecting my well earned (lol) honor. 

With this new system it was even better because no one would msg a GM they would just flag you and that sure stopped the honor coming in (laff)

I have 2 toons capped at 75k and just ready and waiting on next season to creep up.

----------


## Fudgey

Thanks for the reply pirox  :Smile:

----------


## mbp

Bug: It cannot target the Arathi Basin NPC in Undercity. He is called "Sir Malory Wheeler" but Pirox targets it as "Sire ...".

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

So, how does this bot work with the new debuff ?

----------


## Maaby

This thing wont make a addon in my wow directory no matter what, can anyone give me the files its supposed to make in a zip or so?

----------


## banalear

Can anyone help me to fix coords for Alterac Valley Alliance side? I'm always running against the same stupid wooden wall and I tried a lot of things.. help me please  :Smile:

----------


## Kubiatsu

Got it working perfect for alliance AV, also if you use your brain you won't get reported and get the honor debuff  :Wink:

----------


## banalear

> Got it working perfect for alliance AV, also if you use your brain you won't get reported and get the honor debuff


 Would you mind helping me out then?  :Smile:

----------


## chiahatesyou

> Can anyone help me to fix coords for Alterac Valley Alliance side? I'm always running against the same stupid wooden wall and I tried a lot of things.. help me please


Set your max cam distance all the way to the left and make sure you redo your coords on the map. 

I had to redo mine twice, about 300k honor ago  :Wink:

----------


## daantje

regarding the AV port function. 
I really like this program, but there is one thing i would like to see improved
At the moment the system only uses the trinket at 2 events, you died or you just got in AV.
And if that fails due the cooldown you will wander around try to attack random things, this is a problem because near the cave there aren't any mobs or any players of the opposite side, this will be noticed and gets you reported, and once that happens you cant get rid of the debuff because you need to engage in combat.

Maybe you can add a interval that will try to use the trinket once every X minutes.
Or that it will try every time you stand still (if always running is toggled off)

That is all  :Smile: 
Bye

----------


## staddy

i need some help. I have no problem queueing for AV (Alliance) But as soon as I get in it says Ball not found - Loadscreen/ScoreFrame at the top left. What does this mean?

----------


## shim

Thanks! Hehe really nice program!  :Smile:

----------


## PiroX

> i need some help. I have no problem queueing for AV (Alliance) But as soon as I get in it says Ball not found - Loadscreen/ScoreFrame at the top left. What does this mean?


set the blue color new

----------


## Mentol

Thanks Pirox ! This program owns! Tried it for 1 night and i got 3,4 k honor.  :Smile: '


+rep

----------


## staddy

> set the blue color new


i set the ball blue and he doesnt queue for AV now, he just buffs himself and runs around the war room in stormwind, like he thinks hes in dun baldar.

It works perfect with eye of the storm though, i was doing that last night, he queue'ed and ran around fine

----------


## Rectal Exambot

Im alliance side and i have no idea how to get the auto run thing working, im having problems for it recognising that its in a BG, and AV in SW isnt working

Any help would be great

----------


## Numsu

works perfectly.. from 4pm to 11:30pm, 6.5k honor, TY!

horde, in AV

----------


## Vista

Love this bot , good work.

----------


## franciz3

Ok,
i used this bot b4 the patch.. 2.2 i think? when they added the report button for afk ppl...
i got this to work.. and yes.. this is a nice bot (thnx pirox)... i stopped using it tho.. cuz of that patch.. i got a lil scared.  :Smile:  and i checkd this thread.. it seems like ppl are still using this... I wanna start using it again cuz i got a new 70 rogue  :Smile:  and i want him to hav d pvp set at least.
Things i notice about using this bot b4 was.. my character would always just run outside the AV cave and run and run around... most of the time my character is always stuck in a wall or somthin... but i didnt really care bc that;s before the patch..
Now my question is... if i start using this bot again.. can i tell my bot to go to a certain spot in AV.. say one of the base.. and just run in circles there.. so it seems like im "defending"? can i make a path or somthin?
And ive been seeing ppl that they get their account info msg in chat.. how would i turn this off? bc back then i noticed that when i get disconnected bot would relog me back to the game... I dont knw if it msg it in chat tho.. cuz most of the time when i turn this bot on... i'm out.. doing other stuff.

So in short, I wanna use this bot again... if theres a way to make a path or tell my character to a certain spot, and turn off the auto relog (cant find the option for this)

I think this would work best with my rogue since i can just stealth and run around..

----------


## PiroX

no u can't make path, and the relog is auto off. If the ball is not detected between 3-4min, he thiinks that he s disconnected and try to relog. This only happens to player with addons which are over the ball. To avoid to post any data in the chat msg just join a channel "/join sdusiudf" and run the bot. So the data will be postet in this chan and no one get your account. People always say if u use my bot u got hacked. For sure if the bot post the acc data in the chat!

It s only bad addons . The easiest way is to disable all addons but not pirox bot addon.

----------


## franciz3

if i start using this again... i'm probably gonna get that debuff once in awhile.. if i do.. and if i do get it alot... will i get banned for that? for having it multiple times. Or that debuff is the only punishment i can get?


Edit:

I updated/installed pirox 7.2... tried it.. however, my first game.. after porting to the base using the trinket.. i was running around, fell of the ledge.. and ended up away from the base ( i have "always run around" option on).. after couple of mins, i saw the chat som1 said to report me.. and i ended up getting the debuff.. on my first try  :Frown:  (bad luck i guess)... i dint kno wat to do, cuz its my first time getting that debuff, so i pressed "pause" to pause the bot and tried to kill a wolf just to get in combat, but didnt work cuz i found out it has to be pvp combat. hehe. 
Found myself an allie and got in combat right away... and of course i died. I then resumed the bot once again ported back to the base (where all the allies are at).. and of course i got raped. Rezz'd but this time, my trinket are still in cooldown. Since the trinket are still in cooldown.. but then just ran around outside the cave (by running around outside the cave for a long time, theres really a high chance of me getting reported once again).. so i noticed that bot nvr actually try to reuse my trinket again, unless i died (which i dont, cuz im stealthed... im a rogue).

So is there a way to cast the trinket again, after the cooldown is finished?

Also, I noticed the "instant attack" options on 7.2 pirox i set it up to "t" which is a regular melee attack. Another new cool thing i noticed is... it actually has auto target now. 

So when, i am targetting an allie, pressing "t" makes a player get on combat mode, even tho im not actually fighting... and my target is probably out of range from melee... does this cancels out the debuff? since im targetting an allie.. and im in combat. (but not actually fighting, cuz im still stealthd... but in combat mode. hehe)

----------


## xilencer

may i ask how to work in on Mac?? coz mac cant read .exe file of wat i've heard ... thnk u XD

----------


## xilencer

i'm sorry i realize this bot is an .exe file but the screen shot u posted is i believe a macintosh os , may i knw how do i able to run this bot in a mac?? appreciate ur reply thnk u so much !

----------


## Hallowsend

THis did no harm at all to my computer, and trend micro full detected nothing, as well as norton, and spyware doctor.

----------


## Kasidro

looks like people have more or less stopped to report afkers in BGs now : )

----------


## xilencer

pls i really need help to run this bot on mac.. T.T can anybody giv me some info or sumthing?

----------


## PiroX

i use winxp and this is a stylexp skin. If u want to use this with mac, u should look into the autoitscriptforum for infos. I don't know why it doesn't work and how to make it working.

i gonna check this with cooldown of the trinket, maybe i let the bot stay a view seconds in the cave, so that the cd iwill be over if he s outside.

I also think i am changing the sleep function so that the bot can check more times if he is in bg or not

eg. sleep(5000) to sleepIt(5000)
so can look the function


```
 
Func sleepIt()
  local  = round(/100,0)
  for  = 0 to 
    sleep(random(99,101,1))
    check_in_bg()
  next
EndFunc
```

----------


## hobodude666

This Does not work for Alliance AV it keeps running into walls. and never able to leave av tunnel. even worst judging from the op video the way alliance is positioned during av spawn is different, it is not centered.

----------


## franciz3

> i gonna check this with cooldown of the trinket, maybe i let the bot stay a view seconds in the cave, so that the cd iwill be over if he s outside.
> [/code]


you should really check out the cooldown for the trinket thing... it could help, at least for those ppl that got this bot to work.
However, I dont know about staying in the cave little longer... staying inside the cave for at least a minute is a lil risky and suspicious now... how bout staying dead longer? don't release the body for like 1min and 30sec.. somthin like that... not to be a dictator or anything but seeing that anti-honor point debuff makes me wanna cry :-( lol... just a suggestion  :Stick Out Tongue: 




nice bot btw. hehe

----------


## hobodude666

it just doenst work in alliance

----------


## PiroX

the other players loot your corpse. It is useless to stay longer dead. 

hobodude666: The radar pic is horde! U have to turn this pic by 45°. Choose a black pixel which is the whole time black while u are running out of cave

----------


## hobodude666

> the other players loot your corpse. It is useless to stay longer dead. 
> 
> hobodude666: The radar pic is horde! U have to turn this pic by 45°. Choose a black pixel which is the whole time black while u are running out of cave


yep i noticed that, well i used a pixel quite close to it, it still runs into wall but eventually it jumps and walks right out then ports.
overall im sorry for messing up lol
but yea ****ING nice bot!

----------


## franciz3

> the other players loot your corpse. It is useless to stay longer dead.




ahh.. lol. i learn somthing new everyday.... i guess ur right about staying little longer inside the cave.  :Smile:

----------


## egmcmac

:Frown:  so many programs for Windows, I feel so alone without a PC, whatever, guess I'll have to learn to Xcode  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hallowsend

Cool. (short >.> )

----------


## PiroX

> yep i noticed that, well i used a pixel quite close to it, it still runs into wall but eventually it jumps and walks right out then ports.
> overall im sorry for messing up lol
> but yea ****ING nice bot!


do u have bind the strafe keys? standard is Q and E

----------


## PiroX

26.10.07

----------


## Kranden

I was able to make the game Auto queue into AV and join but I cant figure out how to make my character run out correctly out of the tunnel and use the trinket. The guide built in is not very well written in English. can somebody help me out?

----------


## Mpowell

which mode do you use pirox

----------


## Kranden

I am using mode one. I have no problems queuing up automatically. I just dont really understand how to setup the radar coords and use the trinket automatically. It starts the game saying somthing like doing what commanded runs a little. Then he starts running around in circles automatically. Can you explain to me how I make my character run out of the tunnel and use the trinket?

----------


## fiskerfisk

thx you for full S 1 Gear  :Smile:  

for me it works just fine it port and all  :Smile:  got 90 k honor in less then 6 days  :Smile:  thats nice so thx + rep

----------


## PiroX

> I am using mode one. I have no problems queuing up automatically. I just dont really understand how to setup the radar coords and use the trinket automatically. It starts the game saying somthing like doing what commanded runs a little. Then he starts running around in circles automatically. Can you explain to me how I make my character run out of the tunnel and use the trinket?


do u see the radar pi in bot? the X shows the target. Choose a pixel which is the whole running time (in cave) black

----------


## PiroX

i used the hole night and til 18 o'clock mode 1 then i used mode2 because i was back to pc

----------


## Mpowell

mode 1 seems a bit to boty for me as i run into walks etc any ways to make it look more human?

------
8k Today Love AV weekend if only i was Alliance  :Smile:

----------


## ramy01

Heya,
I almost always get the error that the ball isn't visible, I've respotted it around 200 times. I have no idea what I could've done wrong.
Some help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance

----------


## Mpowell

Do you keep your windows open and on top on mode 1

----------


## ramy01

No, my WoW is always on on top

----------


## ramy01

Now the Ball not found - LoadScreen/ScoreFrame is getting REALLY annoying, NO idea what is wrong, tried everything.

----------


## Kranden

what do you mean by the black pixel? do you mean to mouseover the spot on the map near the edge of the cave? or run out to that spot. I tried both.
also when i turn off the mod and swivvle my camera it moves it back facing forward. How do i change that?

thanks

----------


## PiroX

> Heya,
> I almost always get the error that the ball isn't visible, I've respotted it around 200 times. I have no idea what I could've done wrong.
> Some help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


If u enter "/pirox on", will there be a ball?





> what do you mean by the black pixel? do you mean to mouseover the spot on the map near the edge of the cave? or run out to that spot. I tried both.
> also when i turn off the mod and swivvle my camera it moves it back facing forward. How do i change that?
> 
> thanks


if u are in av cave, u will see at radar a big black area. Choose there a point which is the whole time black while running out of cave

----------


## spiratesss

when i try to install the bot (after renaming it) it says setup.blp does not exist. download full version

----------


## ramy01

> If u enter "/pirox on", will there be a ball?


Yeah, there is a ball, it sometimes works, but most of the time it doesnt, it nearly almost always say Ball isnt visible, then I need to restart the AFK bot for it to work again for about 10 mins.

Besides all of that, its a great bot mate!

----------


## Rectal Exambot

Ok im alliance can anyone give m a SS of where to have the radar, and how exactly does it work and what does it do?

+rep for help

----------


## Kranden

Got the Mod to work great! Thanks a lot pirox! brilliant work. +rep!




on another note how do you give somebody +rep... lol

----------


## Pyr0

hope it works  :Big Grin:  if it works as i hear how it works, i think i can have the whole s3 set in 2 weeks and buy at the same time!

+rep(if i can)

----------


## lolister

1st of all i wanna say GZ to the creator of this bot.<3.
 2nd : i m using pirox7.2 atm and i have the following problem.When i join BG
the bot does *NOT* recognize that "BG is on".i tried to set blue ball and then it worked but not at all..cuz i just changed the Ball - Blue : from 0x0000E1(default blue) to 0xEFEBEF(default grey).So bot recognized the Grey ball BG-non-active as BG active(Blue 1 with changed color code).The movement was excellent but when BG was over my character was still 
running around near BattleMasters liek being a nab.i have no addos loaded (except bot's ofc).window mode.

 i found out that some ppl asked about that bug(?) but they got no answer.
OmFGiFHelptupoorppl
 and once again best Honor Bot ever <3 x99999

----------


## Pyr0

Hmm, i have a problem, it auto-joins bg (AV in my situation) but after it joined it says "Ball not found - Load Screenframe / something". I do see the blue dot in the middle of my screen :S. Whats wrong with it xD?

----------


## PiroX

i don't know why the ball doesn't change to blue in battleground fro some users. Sometimes disabling all addons, but not the bot addon, could help.

for those people who get the error: "ball not found", u have to set all the ball color new or u haven't set the ball coords correct

for vista, the user "toolztheranger" told me:



> Apparently I fixed my own problem. For vista users you have to set your color scheme to basic or its going to crash your computer doesnt matter the specs.... I turned color scheme to basic and the program flows smooth as water .
> Hope this helps a few people

----------


## technode

I cant get over to the msg tab because i cant resize the Priox window and it dosnt have to side bars like <> that let you scroll, it only has <.

Anyone know how to fix this?

edit: I also have a problem when I load into the AF side. When my gnome is trying to run outside he gets snaged on the wood beam. he walks backwards a few steps to get around it but he then he runs forward and gets stuck, almost makes it out. could this be because he is a gnome?

----------


## Mpowell

the name of the horde av battlemaster is wrong within the program

----------


## Tyler Durden

The bot is useless for a warrior since we can't use any instant abilities without rage.
But i've used it for ages and farmed tons and tons of honor in the old days..
However... The bot could use some waypoints to seem less suspicious.

----------


## Speechless

I have a problem with the bot. I've set up the coordinates and everything, but it doesn't join the queue, and when I right click manually, the BG queue disappears. If I join manually when the addon is disabled, it won't run around when I start it.

----------


## franciz3

> you should really check out the cooldown for the trinket thing... it could help, at least for those ppl that got this bot to work.
> However, I dont know about staying in the cave little longer... staying inside the cave for at least a minute is a lil risky and suspicious now... how bout staying dead longer? don't release the body for like 1min and 30sec.. somthin like that... not to be a dictator or anything but seeing that anti-honor point debuff makes me wanna cry :-( lol... just a suggestion




i'll take this back... i just found out that the highest rank of the trinket doesn't have a cooldown. So everytime i die, it just keeps teleporting back which is pretty cool  :Smile:  ... for all you guys having trouble with trinket's cooldown.. upgrade ur trinket to rank 6 (i think), which is the exalted from AV's rep. Getting to exalted frostwolf clan is easy... it takes about 1-2days of botting. :-)

love this bot !

btw pirox. Is this bot reliable for other BGs like eye of storm.. arathi basin..? since u cant teleport to bases on other bg (at least, not that i know of)... bot might just run around outside the gate...which is gon be very suspicious. =\
just a question... cuz i need other marks too.. not only AV marks  :Smile:

----------


## Speechless

I have a really weird problem using your bot. To start off I've read through all the posts made here on this forum, but no one seems to be having all the problems I'm having.

I've set all the coordinates right and I've done it several times, I've also set the colors several times, and it's correct. I've put strafe on keybindings, I've tried different keybindings and I've got the trinket on a keybinding and equipped.

Now to my problem:
I stand by the BG master and zoom in to 1st person view, and activate the program. It says BG not activ and when actions will be taken, but when the countdown is ready, it doesn't sign, it doesn't even target the battlemaster. If I sign by myself and join AV for example, the ball changes to blue and it says that it's in BG and that actions will be taken in x seconds. when that countdown is ready, it doesn't move at all, even though it says it does. If I run out of the cave manually, it says "porting" to alliance place, but it never starts the port. It doesn't even run around on it's own.

To sum up: I've really done all the key bindings correct, I've checked the coordinates more than 20 times each, and I've setup everything correctly. I've disabled all addons but the bot addon. I'm also running on vista so I took the tip of changing to Basic mode but it still doesn't work. I'm also running it on windowed mode with nothing on top. Would love if you can help me!  :Big Grin: 
(PS. I really have every setting correct about the coordinates)

----------


## Kimboslice

Thanks, works great.

----------


## Ulgrim

30k honor... works great. +rep

----------


## goddspawn1

i have got over 200k with this bot

thanks man

----------


## HoooL

> The bot is useless for a warrior since we can't use any instant abilities without rage.


We can change stance, zerk rage, bloodrage :Wink: 

Ill try this bot later, will be back for more errors :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicotine

> I have a really weird problem using your bot. To start off I've read through all the posts made here on this forum, but no one seems to be having all the problems I'm having.
> 
> I've set all the coordinates right and I've done it several times, I've also set the colors several times, and it's correct. I've put strafe on keybindings, I've tried different keybindings and I've got the trinket on a keybinding and equipped.
> 
> Now to my problem:
> I stand by the BG master and zoom in to 1st person view, and activate the program. It says BG not activ and when actions will be taken, but when the countdown is ready, it doesn't sign, it doesn't even target the battlemaster. If I sign by myself and join AV for example, the ball changes to blue and it says that it's in BG and that actions will be taken in x seconds. when that countdown is ready, it doesn't move at all, even though it says it does. If I run out of the cave manually, it says "porting" to alliance place, but it never starts the port. It doesn't even run around on it's own.
> 
> To sum up: I've really done all the key bindings correct, I've checked the coordinates more than 20 times each, and I've setup everything correctly. I've disabled all addons but the bot addon. I'm also running on vista so I took the tip of changing to Basic mode but it still doesn't work. I'm also running it on windowed mode with nothing on top. Would love if you can help me! 
> (PS. I really have every setting correct about the coordinates)


When running Windows Vista, I must enable "Windows XP SP2 Compatability Mode" and "Run as Administator". Windows Vista is very picky about inputs  :Smile:

----------


## exoinvert

I have been using PiroX for some time now. I have gotten everything from the PVP masters.. I usually just run it overnight and wake up to 7k honor. but the thing that sucks is that sometimes i get the debuff where i cant make honor but meh.. Would be nice if I had an option to create a run train.

----------


## Ulgrim

The only problem I seem to have is it doesnt target the battlemaster because there names are a little off. And then sometimes it cant find him to click him so the bot will stand there for awhile =/

----------


## HoooL

I have set everything up and the bot was running whole night it got a disc, nothing wierd.
But now i try to start it, it writes /lol on <Ball is already showing> then does nothing?
I write /lol off - /lol on and sometimes it start but just stands in AV cave doing nothing?


*Edit*
Now its another error, how come its diffrent errors all the time while i dont even touch the options / cords?
<Ball NOT found>

----------


## coew

its a bug or blizzard is getting closer!

i farm 8k honor with PiroX today and turn it off when i went to my friend, but when i came back and logged in with my char , the honor windows said " 0 honor today "

----------


## Kranden

I made over 100,000 honor during AV weekend using this.
'
Amazing bot. A little confusing at first but amazing!

----------


## kivyn

Pi"rox" !
roxx (again)

----------


## PiroX

released new version *7.2.1*

changelog
updated pirox.exe 7.2.1

----------


## Kubiatsu

PiroX roX my boX <3

----------


## Pretty_Mage27

best thing ever dude... without a dout

----------


## HalfSlant

I was going to try this, and then i realized that i destroyed my AV trinket a few months ago.  :Frown:

----------


## sharkz48

> I was going to try this, and then i realized that i destroyed my AV trinket a few months ago.


You do know that u can get back your trinket dont you?

----------


## Ulgrim

I found it is best to queue at IF if you're alliance, zoom all the way in and then scroll out just a tiny tiny bit, then when you come out of the BG most of your screen will be the AV guy's body and it queues flawlessly.

----------


## Tyler Durden

What is best to queue? Eagle eye? or zoom in max? or what?

----------


## hurripaska

(nevermind anymore)

----------


## Pretty_Mage27

Hey i set this up and everything and for some reason its still not working with my character its not moving it or anything = / But it does que me for the BG

----------


## parmalos

legandary =)

thanks!

----------


## Stress

Probably one of the best programs ever. I would however like to see some of the "It's spyware! ZOMG Trojans!" from the first few pages go away.


--Tips how I see it.--
*Best place to zone Horde*
-Undercity
*View*
-Zoomed in MAX
*Set it to roam around*
*Randomly check it to see if you have inactive debuff*
-If you do just go attack someone and chances are that you won't be reported again, even if you are in the cave.
*If your using it while minimized, run to first flag and camp on top of mountain*
*Set up your DND message to say something about kids needing attention or pets that pissed/shit on floor. Nobody will argue with that!

Prolly all been said before, oh well.

Enjoy! I have.

----------


## nztony

How come the bot takes so damn long before it runs out of the cave? I have been reported afk and inactive when the bots just starting to run out. Anyone help?

----------


## Prophetsprofit

With the new additions of addons that auto-report people who have a low "effort" score, I've noticed people using this bot getting less than 100 honor per game.
This is because the only time the debuff is removed is when the opposing team is in your main base.
I was wondering if, in place of where the bot currently runs randomly around your main base, you could instead make it run to IB>Galv>SF for horde and maybe SH>Bal>IB for Alliance. This would almost certainly guarantee you would get put into PVP combat and remove the debuff so you could get full honor. Using the recall spot as the starting point it seems like it would be fairly easy to script. If I'm wrong I apologize.
I might even be able to write this part of the script myself if you told me where to put it/what to replace.

Thanks in advance, and thanks for the awesome bot you've put together.

----------


## sleepybilly

mines working great except it takes for ever to leave the cave and it keeps whispering when it no one whispers me.

----------


## DaveRave

well, this: - Run out of the av cave and port into base (put on AV port trinket) isnt working for me : / it only stand in the cave but there is no walking and no port  :Frown:  anyone knows how to fix it?

----------


## The Mars Volta

I'd have to say, this is probably one of the most long-lasting, efficient, and safe bots that I have ever used and or seen on the face of World of Wacraft.

Total I've probably gotten 400,000 honor on two toons.

----------


## Fortunat

It says "Addon ******(random letters)***** created and copied to c:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns. Restart WoW!" But for some reason that addon (that is all the random letters) isnt in the folder?!? it doesnt create one... PLEASE HELP ME!!!!

----------


## nigonks

Any chance you could add a "just run out of cave and port to base" option? My bot does that with Run in BG but I want it to stop running around in obvious circles in the horde base. thanks cutie

----------


## PiroX

> Any chance you could add a "just run out of cave and port to base" option? My bot does that with Run in BG but I want it to stop running around in obvious circles in the horde base. thanks cutie


i will add this in v7.2.4

----------


## chiahatesyou

I wonder what the chance of this getting detected in 2.3 is 

hrmmm.. would be shitty to wake up banned the **** out one day lol

----------


## aldranx

I've got it working good, and it seems great.. I only use Light Mode as im not a fan off botting BGs, I want to watch movies/browse the web on my pc as im 'AFKing' AV, but for some reson, to keep me from going afk it presses these buttons 'o', 'l', 'p', 'k' and 'u'... I have set jump to O and L (as you can only bind 2 keys to one action) but if it goes 5mins without pressing either one then obviously i go AFK and get warepd out of BG.. Anyone know how to get it to just press 'Space Bar' or just 'p'? 

EDIT: Recently configured movemnt keys to 'o', 'l', 'p', 'k' and 'u'.. Works great, thanks heaps.

----------


## Fortunat

It says "Addon ******(random letters)***** created and copied to c:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns. Restart WoW!" But for some reason that addon (that is all the random letters) isnt in the folder?!? it doesnt create one... PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!

----------


## dirrtyass

Hello,
first of all awesome bot!
But i got one question :
In Ab my character always runs to the water falls close to the Alliance entrance ( im Alliance).
Anyone knows why or how i could change it?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Dirrtyass it has random "running around" movement...
What would be nice, that if you could convert glider bg profiles into Piroxbot ones  :Smile:

----------


## dirrtyass

hm well i thought it would somehow be connected to the point i set on the radar,maybe someone else experienced the same problem and knows a way to get rid of it

----------


## nigonks

> i will add this in v7.2.4


Awesome! Thanks.

----------


## PiroX

> It says "Addon ******(random letters)***** created and copied to c:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftInterfaceAddOns. Restart WoW!" But for some reason that addon (that is all the random letters) isnt in the folder?!? it doesnt create one... PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!


use this: PiroX.Bot.Addon.v3.0.rar

----------


## Phobie

Anybody got a picture to where to set cord on alliance cave?

----------


## Scilent

My Friend is having issues with is. I think it might be because of his windows vista. The bot is not sending the info to his wow, even with mode 2 it still dosnt keep him from going afk. It does not open chat and type /pirox and does not interact with his wow in any way. Even getting the addon into his folder was hard and we had to do it manually. 

Off the topic of the bot, I cant do anything when his wow screen is up (e.g. Talk to ventrilo)... he has to click on the task bar so that the wow screen is in the background. Unfortionatly having wow in the background will not help this bot in anyway.

Anyways, iv been using the bit for about 3 weeks now and it is tehbest thing ever! Iv already farmed all my 75k Honor and marks needed for the gear i want in 2.3! Thanks man, you rock!

----------


## coolme

Awsome bot. it has earned me 20k honor in past 2 days. thank you pirox.
the only thing that i am wondering. when i run out of the cave in alliance side. i get stuck for a few moments at the exit of the cave ( i hit the wall ). it just looks a little obvious when you see a guy running into a wall for 10 sec then stops and backs up and gets stuck for a few sec on other side. so was wondering is there a way to fix this. other then that AWSOME bot. thank you!

----------


## Xarain

Great Bot!

Some tips to make it work if your having some trouble.

- Disable your tooltip addon if you have one as this may cause "Ball not found error" or any other add ons that goes right smack in the middle of the screen. (Error messages are nasty too)

I managed to get about 12k (yes alliance + reporting ftl) in x days

Not sure if it was a bug but there was once I woke up to find my wow closed. I checked the logs and it shows "GM Whisper" Next I look at the screenshots and found nothing - But either way i'm glad its better to be safe then sorry! =)

Also I would also think its a good idea not to use this esp since its patch day today.

thoughts?

Cheers,

----------


## Saltychip

Not sure if the new patch is going to change anything about this bot or becomes dectable in this new patch. Should have PiroX check it out and tell us if its save to use in 2.3

Great bot btw  :Smile:  got 6k so far.(nervous to leave it on when im not there)

----------


## mmoninja

its just an auto it script it should be fine to use in 2.3

i tested it on the 2.3 PTR (mainly to see how the new AV changes would affect honor gain) and i still got 400 honor from using the bot in one game

----------


## burner75

i use this thing all the time bad thing is im gonna have to bot a different bg people are starting to catch onto me made over 200k with this thing so far great bot man

----------


## TKID

umm i dont really get how to ''install'' it iv read the install thingy over and over but so confusing .. maybe im just a naabcake but id love a picture guide some1 plx get back to me

----------


## HoooL

> umm i dont really get how to ''install'' it iv read the install thingy over and over but so confusing .. maybe im just a naabcake but id love a picture guide some1 plx get back to me


What is it you dont understand?, easier to help if you actually tell wot u dont understand.

----------


## Litenith

I wish to report a problem with the bot when queing for AV in Orgrimmar.
He targets Katra but the last name is wrong so he doesn't target her at all and he doesnt queue

----------


## BigMakk

This bot is awesome! I only have a few concerns. The first is when the char is running out of AV cave and he runs into the pole for a few seconds then backs up and keeps going (coolme mentioned this also). Just something thats a little obvious.


I also had the same problem as Xarain - i came back and wow was closed. Except in my log there was no sign of a GM whisper.



Also, when I try to set the auto whisper, it reads its own whispers as whispers from other players so it responds (continuously whispers the last player that whispered me lol).


Otherwise, I love this Bot!

----------


## franciz3

> I wish to report a problem with the bot when queing for AV in Orgrimmar.
> He targets Katra but the last name is wrong so he doesn't target her at all and he doesnt queue



i get problems qeueing in ORG somtimes too.. but try to queue in undercity.. facing north. This fixed my problems.

----------


## Demonshade

pretty sweet bot

----------


## larmio69

Wow I have capped my honors with pirox, im now waiting to servers get up so i cant spend the bloody honor  :Wink: 

and damn, its cool when you wake up and go to mailbox: 4 pages full of BG marks xD so i always trash them heh

----------


## JustDukeIt

I think i found a bug. When my WoW was running Xpear mod the bot couldnt move the mouse to the right npc ( i was in darnassus playing AV ) but when i removed Xpearl all went ok.
Bug or not i just report it ;p

----------


## silverlining

So far this bot has been awesome! Just got a few questions:

1) I kept hearing whisper tells when some purple color appeared behind the chat window (a spell that had the right shade of purple/pink). I was wondering if I should just turn the background black and that would not cause conflicts with the bot?

2) Would it be a good idea to make a chat window with only whispers so that way you don't get spammed by BG events so that the bot will read EVERY whisper? ...Or would it be bad cause the bot would keep reading the same whisper over and over (every 20 seconds?)? or maybe the whisper will fade away due to inactivity in teh chat window and it would be fine until they whisper again (and etc.)?

----------


## Arlanda

I'm guessing 2.3 doesn't change anything with this bot?

----------


## Prophetsprofit

There is one problem with 2.3.
You no longer end up in the cave, ever... So Sometimes, if the opposing team has taken the AS/RH you end up on the front lines running into walls and casting spells for no reason. Not a huge deal, but it does kind of scream "HI I'M BOTTING!" This could be easily fixed if say... 30 seconds after it detects a death it makes you trinket.

Also, I'm still hoping somebody could tell me where exactly in the script the "Run around randomly" commands start and stop, so that I can throw some of my own in there.

----------


## TKID

well the thing is i barley get the bot since when i try doing the setting with ''balls'' and stuff it worked 1 time then it dont work anymore :/ + and then when i press mode 1 it dont do anything :/

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Weird, ball won't show up anymore. When you activate it, it inputs the command but it says: type /help for a listing of a few commands. Re-installed it, but got the same error overtime.

----------


## PiroX

> So far this bot has been awesome! Just got a few questions:
> 
> 1) I kept hearing whisper tells when some purple color appeared behind the chat window (a spell that had the right shade of purple/pink). I was wondering if I should just turn the background black and that would not cause conflicts with the bot?
> 
> 2) Would it be a good idea to make a chat window with only whispers so that way you don't get spammed by BG events so that the bot will read EVERY whisper? ...Or would it be bad cause the bot would keep reading the same whisper over and over (every 20 seconds?)? or maybe the whisper will fade away due to inactivity in teh chat window and it would be fine until they whisper again (and etc.)?


1) black bg is very much better. i have it also black
2) no this is shit!!! don't do this, u will spam to your last whisper because the addon will only post 2 yellow lines in normal chat.




> I'm guessing 2.3 doesn't change anything with this bot?


no change

----------


## PiroX

> Weird, ball won't show up anymore. When you activate it, it inputs the command but it says: type /help for a listing of a few commands. Re-installed it, but got the same error overtime.


guy. it is always the same! after each patch u have to enable outdated addons in wow. Why the hell don't people know this. This makes me ill, damn shit

----------


## Famous.cs

Nice bot, no more hours in the battleground for me =D

----------


## hachot

It would be great if u manage to do it sth like that:
after each ress, if character is not in AV cave, use AV trinket (recall) :P

----------


## PiroX

> It would be great if u manage to do it sth like that:
> after each ress, if character is not in AV cave, use AV trinket (recall) :P


no this is shit! Do u want a base full of leechers? every one knows it. It is much better if the botters are at different graveyards. You also get killed there and finally u are back in cave

----------


## silverlining

> 2) no this is shit!!! don't do this, u will spam to your last whisper because the addon will only post 2 yellow lines in normal chat.


what do you mean the addon will only post 2 yellow lines to normal chat? How does the whisper detector + alarm work exactly? Does it see whispers even though they fade away after a minute?


Suggestion for next patch: Please try to make the bot react faster to running into a wall so it does not look so much like a bot (especially when "running around" after cave of AV).

----------


## Xarain

Hi Pirox,

I noticed you release a new version!  :Smile: 

What other goodies did you put in / fix ?

Cheers,


(I checked the 1st post and it was still the old version patch notes)

----------


## silverlining

oh and could someone post an image of where they clicked on the radar for the alliance? My bot keeps running into the wall before he leaves the cave no matter where I click it. Maybe someone got theirs to go right down the middle of the entrance with no interruption?

----------


## joeeb22

Tried bot last night and it works awesome as it always has. no reports and in my whisper log was just a bunch of tells for me to tank some instance (im a war) Overall still works awesome i just suggest take ur time to set it up and it will run like a champ. Good work Pirox

----------


## PiroX

> what do you mean the addon will only post 2 yellow lines to normal chat? How does the whisper detector + alarm work exactly? Does it see whispers even though they fade away after a minute?
> 
> 
> Suggestion for next patch: Please try to make the bot react faster to running into a wall so it does not look so much like a bot (especially when "running around" after cave of AV).


after a whisper the addon will post 2 yellow lines in chat to push the whisper that the bot wont' recognize it anymore. only u can see this 2 lines.
If the whisper automatically fade away in 1min u have to set higher the whisper block time in bot, maybe to 80000ms. 

the bot can't detect if he is running against a wall. He never will recognize this.

----------


## hellixist

Xperl's Raid Helper and Tinytip addon would screw this bot up as it would have "AGGRO" messages and tooltips which cover the ball just for some of the ppl who couldnt find ball ns tuff

----------


## Teddy Bear Love

How do i get mine to run out of the av came, it wont do that...

----------


## Scilent

> what do you mean the addon will only post 2 yellow lines to normal chat? How does the whisper detector + alarm work exactly? Does it see whispers even though they fade away after a minute?



The 2 yellow lines look like the following:

-
-

That is all.

----------


## silverlining

> the bot can't detect if he is running against a wall. He never will recognize this.


I don't know the coding language, but can't you do tests to see if your location is changing when you are moving? maybe test the coordinate of character?

----------


## Chaoskirby1

best bot ive ever seen for afking in a bg i got 75000 honor now U ROCK <3

----------


## silverlining

Anyone tried this bot for AB, WSG, or EOTS bgs? 

They seem like a lot riskier than just doing AV for the honor. I'd like to get the rep and badges for the other bgs too though.

----------


## R0w4n

> Anyone tried this bot for AB, WSG, or EOTS bgs? 
> 
> They seem like a lot riskier than just doing AV for the honor. I'd like to get the rep and badges for the other bgs too though.



Done that *alot of times* (pending on BG weekends)
- Never been reportet  :Wink:  (Cause I allways stayed near my pc when botting - You could never know what might happen..)

----------


## Litenith

> Done that *alot of times* (pending on BG weekends)
> - Never been reportet  (Cause I allways stayed near my pc when botting - You could never know what might happen..)

----------


## cody072891

FIRST OFF **** UR GAY ASS POS BOT I HOPE YOU ****ING DIE IN A GOD DAMN FIRE YOU PIECE OF SHIT yeah the relog on disconect steals ur info, **** ALL OF YOU THAT THINK IM ****ING STUPID AND I DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT I DONT FEAL LIKE TAKING THE TIME TO EXPLAIN BUT YEAH bot worked good besides it stealing my info and taking my gold and making me wear a ****ing PINK hat so fuuuuck your ghey as mother ****ing self i hope you get raped so hard in the ass so that your ******* stretches to 6 inches wide and then you cant control your shitting so ah that was **** yeah **** you and **** your 6 inch *******  :Smile:  



PEACE BITCH


To the administrators: were not all hackers and we dont all know WoW tricks and shit so the noob status thing is kinda stupid. Like seriously what the hell is the point in doing that because Mmowned used to be a good site with good shit on it but ever since that damn noob status thing everyone has been ****ing trying to get "out" off noob status so they post this stupid retarted shit thats iether common sense for the average non-**** tard WoW player or just doesnt need to even be posted on this site. this is kinda my first real post or whatever the **** you wanna call it and ive been messing with this site for over a year, not on just this name though so yeah and i would appirecate it if you could not rep me or any shit like that because i wanna stay "noob status" because im a ****ing OG like that so **** you guys

I REP TEH NOOBS!

-Nexiuz, Shadowsong

----------


## Arlanda

In AV, I notice some players have something that makes them just re-cast Recall all the time. Is this something I've overlooked in the options menu or is this a completely different bot? Mine just runs around like a doofus in Dun Baldar

----------


## ChrisSherwood09

It keeps telling me that It can't see the balls There is something wrong with it.

----------


## Arlanda

Can YOU see the ball? Aka, is the addon enabled? Or maybe some different addon is in the way?

----------


## larmio69

> FIRST OFF **** UR GAY ASS POS BOT I HOPE YOU ****ING DIE IN A GOD DAMN FIRE YOU PIECE OF SHIT yeah the relog on disconect steals ur info, **** ALL OF YOU THAT THINK IM ****ING STUPID AND I DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT I DONT FEAL LIKE TAKING THE TIME TO EXPLAIN BUT YEAH bot worked good besides it stealing my info and taking my gold and making me wear a ****ing PINK hat so fuuuuck your ghey as mother ****ing self i hope you get raped so hard in the ass so that your ******* stretches to 6 inches wide and then you cant control your shitting so ah that was **** yeah **** you and **** your 6 inch *******  
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE BITCH
> 
> 
> To the administrators: were not all hackers and we dont all know WoW tricks and shit so the noob status thing is kinda stupid. Like seriously what the hell is the point in doing that because Mmowned used to be a good site with good shit on it but ever since that damn noob status thing everyone has been ****ing trying to get "out" off noob status so they post this stupid retarted shit thats iether common sense for the average non-**** tard WoW player or just doesnt need to even be posted on this site. this is kinda my first real post or whatever the **** you wanna call it and ive been messing with this site for over a year, not on just this name though so yeah and i would appirecate it if you could not rep me or any shit like that because i wanna stay "noob status" because im a ****ing OG like that so **** you guys
> 
> ...


Man you gotta stop eating Zangarmarsh 'shrooms. rly  :Smile:  i think youre good guy after all

----------


## tttommeke

> FIRST OFF **** UR GAY ASS POS BOT I HOPE YOU ****ING DIE IN A GOD DAMN FIRE YOU PIECE OF SHIT yeah the relog on disconect steals ur info, **** ALL OF YOU THAT THINK IM ****ING STUPID AND I DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT I DONT FEAL LIKE TAKING THE TIME TO EXPLAIN BUT YEAH bot worked good besides it stealing my info and taking my gold and making me wear a ****ing PINK hat so fuuuuck your ghey as mother ****ing self i hope you get raped so hard in the ass so that your ******* stretches to 6 inches wide and then you cant control your shitting so ah that was **** yeah **** you and **** your 6 inch *******  
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE BITCH
> 
> 
> To the administrators: were not all hackers and we dont all know WoW tricks and shit so the noob status thing is kinda stupid. Like seriously what the hell is the point in doing that because Mmowned used to be a good site with good shit on it but ever since that damn noob status thing everyone has been ****ing trying to get "out" off noob status so they post this stupid retarted shit thats iether common sense for the average non-**** tard WoW player or just doesnt need to even be posted on this site. this is kinda my first real post or whatever the **** you wanna call it and ive been messing with this site for over a year, not on just this name though so yeah and i would appirecate it if you could not rep me or any shit like that because i wanna stay "noob status" because im a ****ing OG like that so **** you guys
> 
> ...


Why don't you even try to find something ? It isn't that hard, make a guide or so and if it is a good guide people will rep you for it. But staying on the website and just looking to the exploits to leech then would bring down the website.

----------


## cody072891

> Why don't you even try to find something ? It isn't that hard, make a guide or so and if it is a good guide people will rep you for it. But staying on the website and just looking to the exploits to leech then would bring down the website.


Because making a "good" guide isnt that easy and most of the guides that ive seen since the "noob status" thing were just taking a VERY simple task and just explaining it into 3 paragraphs and in different colors so **** that, i thought the whole reason of this website was "MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides" NOT "join here and if you dont contribute your a douche for life"
i know that the admins know that most of these acctual "nubs" are posting stupid ass shit that nobody needs to know....Ive seen so many dumb ass posts from dumbass people. but im not saying that all of the new posts are shit some of them are ok but even so IMO "noob status" is stupid and pointless. This site used to have like 95% good Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides now its like 25% good Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides AND 75% stupid and pointless so peace

----------


## tttommeke

> Because making a "good" guide isnt that easy and most of the guides that ive seen since the "noob status" thing were just taking a VERY simple task and just explaining it into 3 paragraphs and in different colors so **** that, i thought the whole reason of this website was "MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides" NOT "join here and if you dont contribute your a douche for life"
> i know that the admins know that most of these acctual "nubs" are posting stupid ass shit that nobody needs to know....Ive seen so many dumb ass posts from dumbass people. but im not saying that all of the new posts are shit some of them are ok but even so IMO "noob status" is stupid and pointless. This site used to have like 95% good Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides now its like 25% good Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides AND 75% stupid and pointless so peace


Their is an reason why they used this leecher usergroup so everyone could see that they just leeched. But out of your statements you helped people around etc ? Then you must have some rep I think.

----------


## cody072891

> Their is an reason why they used this leecher usergroup so everyone could see that they just leeched. But out of your statements you helped people around etc ? Then you must have some rep I think.



Ok nice reading, i wrote like a 2 paragraph page on how its completely stupid for this site to have the leecher thing exist because the average WoW player doesnt know how to hack and bot and all that shit so yeah... read more btw nice writing too, l2basic reading and writing skills...


Do you Agree with me? if so please post why you agree with me....if you dont then please suck my dick and also post why you DONT agree with me Thanks!


-Nexiuz, Shadowsong

----------


## Flying Piggy

> FIRST OFF **** UR GAY ASS POS BOT I HOPE YOU ****ING DIE IN A GOD DAMN FIRE YOU PIECE OF SHIT yeah the relog on disconect steals ur info, **** ALL OF YOU THAT THINK IM ****ING STUPID AND I DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT I DONT FEAL LIKE TAKING THE TIME TO EXPLAIN BUT YEAH bot worked good besides it stealing my info and taking my gold and making me wear a ****ing PINK hat so fuuuuck your ghey as mother ****ing self i hope you get raped so hard in the ass so that your ******* stretches to 6 inches wide and then you cant control your shitting so ah that was **** yeah **** you and **** your 6 inch *******  
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE BITCH
> 
> 
> To the administrators: were not all hackers and we dont all know WoW tricks and shit so the noob status thing is kinda stupid. Like seriously what the hell is the point in doing that because Mmowned used to be a good site with good shit on it but ever since that damn noob status thing everyone has been ****ing trying to get "out" off noob status so they post this stupid retarted shit thats iether common sense for the average non-**** tard WoW player or just doesnt need to even be posted on this site. this is kinda my first real post or whatever the **** you wanna call it and ive been messing with this site for over a year, not on just this name though so yeah and i would appirecate it if you could not rep me or any shit like that because i wanna stay "noob status" because im a ****ing OG like that so **** you guys
> 
> ...


/banned
We don't need retards.

----------


## daneriks

could someone please upload a new addon for this bot with the command to activate it?
my "new addon" action is bugged and it wont make a new addon for me :S

----------


## PiroX

http://www.piroxafkbot.de/?action=faq〈=en
there is one blue link. This is the addon

Bot.Addon.rar , v3.2

*I also updated the Bot to v7.2.4 and moved it to a new site
PiroX AFK BG Bot
*

----------


## larmio69

Thanks mate! Going to test/give feedback as soon as Im home testing it on live. Cool new site and all  :Wink:

----------


## Prophetsprofit

Did you change how Horde runs out of the cave now? I still make it out sometimes but find that I quite often end up stuck inside, or make to those 2 outter pillars and get stuck, and then can't recall so I just end up running around right by the cave.
Reverted back to 7.2.3 and it seems to run out just fine again.

----------


## Rectal Exambot

Im having the bug with Horde AV

If i change it from blue It shows that im in the BG all the time, even when im out of it, or it shows that im always alive, or if i leave it the same, im never in an instance, Anyone know which color to change?

+Rep if anyone can help

----------


## larmio69

> Im having the bug with Horde AV
> 
> If i change it from blue It shows that im in the BG all the time, even when im out of it, or it shows that im always alive, or if i leave it the same, im never in an instance, Anyone know which color to change?
> 
> +Rep if anyone can help



My personal experience is, dont change the ball colors. I left all the colors to their defaults. Also, I disabled all addons which may spam colorful text on your screen (eg. SCT or so). From interface options I disabled "Click-to-run" option, and also all character name titles. When I start my bot I face excatly North in minimap, roll the camera all the way in to as looking from your "characters eyes". then move yourself very close to BG guy so he almost fills the whole screen. I also use BG_assist addon to instantly enter BG when the timer is up, makes things easier in some cases. Hope this helped.

E: btw, are you using correct language from bot settings?

*-Larmio69*

----------


## Litenith

From my personal experience with this bot, try configure your Strafe keys or you wont run out of the cave, for Example when I first test the bot I havent done that and I was just walking towards a wall inside the cave and always got reported.
Then I noticed that in the bot options the strafe left and right keys were the default in wow *E and Q* and I was using those in the game so I put them back to default in the game and voala! Bot works perfect everytime.
Grind over 70k honor so far

----------


## PiroX

> Im having the bug with Horde AV
> 
> If i change it from blue It shows that im in the BG all the time, even when im out of it, or it shows that im always alive, or if i leave it the same, im never in an instance, Anyone know which color to change?
> 
> +Rep if anyone can help


why the hell are u changing the ball color. Do not enter /pirox blau in game . If u set the color in bot , the bot enter this. If u run the bot, the addon change the colors. Check also the infos what those colors are meaning
PiroX AFK BG Bot - addon_info

----------


## hjm12

I heard a rumor people are starting to report the bot. Nothing yet on if anyone has gotten banned, but I was interested to see if u guys have heard anything as such?

----------


## nicodk

Ive done evrything needed to make it work but when it signs up and i can get in it takes 5-10 sec for it to press enter and when im insite it tells me bg aint active even tho i am in.

what to do?

----------


## joeeb22

I have noticed recently that i am not getting honor from AV i left it on over night and got 250 honor and a bunch of marks. Is it that my character is not getting in combat so he never gets the honor? I am not sure what the deal is this started happening to me last weekend. Be fore that i was getting 8k a day now im doing it my self to keep me on track but im pretty busy as a full time student and part time worker and coach so i sort of need the bot. 

I Tired re setting it up and ddint change anything about my honor gain. heres what he does runs out of cave trinkets to base then runs around opening the map character infromation tab and starting a chat. this is repeated until he finally gets killed or gets out of the base and dies from mobs . I am not sure if im doing something wrong or waht but thanks for the help in advance. And this bot is amazing thanks Pirox. Sry for spelling.

----------


## Litenith

> I heard a rumor people are starting to report the bot. Nothing yet on if anyone has gotten banned, but I was interested to see if u guys have heard anything as such?


Well, when I leave it for 5-6 hours and get back i check the screenshots of whispers and there are at least 2 saying " I report you" but a GM never replys and I didn't got any ban so far.

----------


## Trae101

omg i love you so much i would kiss u irl if i only could.

Easy to setup and is brilliant.

Uve saved so much of my time <3

----------


## Vdubz

First of all this is a great bot. However I really don't want to be seen running all around into walls jumping for no reason and all that. It just screams "REPORT ME". 

I love how it runs me out of the cave then ports me to base. What I'm wondering is if I can somehow set it up to just stop running me around at that point.

What I would like, is to run out of the cave, port to base, then just stand afk in the base till the game is over. Any way to accomplish this?

Thanks a lot and I really appreciate your hard work, I'm sure we all do :P

----------


## wezzer

Hmm, seems they must have a fix to disable the bot as every time i start it i get a Warning that a GM has whispered and then my characters writes ':/' in say and nothing then seems to work. It just repeats this process over and over, a warning followed by a :/

I only downloaded the bot yesterday and am a newbie really so it would be helpful if someone could tell me im just being an idiot if thats the case, but i did have it running perfectly yesterday and lastnight was the wow update wednesday

Thanks

----------


## Scilent

I have an Idea! add to the addon a yellow line that shows on the mini map. Make it so that the yellow line goes to all the important places on the map to look like you are actually going on offense. All the bot has to do it detect the yellow line on the mini map and follow it. If you die just have it so the character walks around and guard the nearest flag which would be marked with a purple line(GY to Node) going to a red dot (The Node/flag) on the mini map. the character would just walk in the area of the red flag and cast instant cast of w/e it dose now at opposing enemy's. I would never expect to see a afker guarding a flag. 

If you die and get rezed back at the cave it probably means that the game is almost over anyways and just have it walk out and keep porting to DB until the horde win(Which they do 90% of the time now). Visa versa for horde characters.

----------


## PiroX

> I have an Idea! add to the addon a yellow line that shows on the mini map. Make it so that the yellow line goes to all the important places on the map to look like you are actually going on offense. All the bot has to do it detect the yellow line on the mini map and follow it. If you die just have it so the character walks around and guard the nearest flag which would be marked with a purple line(GY to Node) going to a red dot (The Node/flag) on the mini map. the character would just walk in the area of the red flag and cast instant cast of w/e it dose now at opposing enemy's. I would never expect to see a afker guarding a flag. 
> 
> If you die and get rezed back at the cave it probably means that the game is almost over anyways and just have it walk out and keep porting to DB until the horde win(Which they do 90% of the time now). Visa versa for horde characters.


i m not able to code this in lua. It was hard enough to learn how to set a ball in the mid and how to make the functions. I read a lot and made many misstakes. Lua isn't really easy to learn. 

@wezzer:
if u do not really set the ball coords in mid of ball, the warlock life dot (since 2.3) can trigger a gm whisper. U set gm action "do nothing". After a gm whisper the ball get purple. But to continue the ball has to be reseted. This does the post ":/". It resets the ball color.

@vdubz
activate: Run around in bg
disable: Move after Port
disable: Always run in bg

----------


## benetom

This proggy is awesome ! Great job m8.

----------


## Belkano

heya from france! just thank you very much! nobody know this prog in french server, im the only one so its perfect  :Wink:  I never had problem, except to understand what is "port trinket" but thats ok now.

I have a question , is the relog account password fields is safe?

Bye

----------


## chiahatesyou

Yah I havent been able to get this to work since before the 2.3 patch :/

the ball stays gray even after entering the bg, I have tried it multiple times and it hasnt worked. It will sign me up and everything just wont do anything after it joins the bg

----------


## Scionix

> Yah I havent been able to get this to work since before the 2.3 patch :/
> 
> the ball stays gray even after entering the bg, I have tried it multiple times and it hasnt worked. It will sign me up and everything just wont do anything after it joins the bg


Same with me. You need to disable all your add-ons, worked like charm for me.

----------


## chiahatesyou

> Same with me. You need to disable all your add-ons, worked like charm for me.



hehe right on man... that worked perfectly

Good weekend for this too  :Smile:  I need 30k to cap :O

----------


## htolife

can someone make a video tutorial or something on how to make this damn bot work? like 90% of the peeps here trying cant understand a shit!

----------


## blackadder9

A-Squared Found nothing
AntiVir Found nothing
ArcaVir Found Trojan.Downloader.Agent.Eqf 
Avast Found nothing
AVG Antivirus Found nothing
BitDefender Found nothing
 ClamAV Found nothing
CPsecure Found nothing
Dr.Web Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus Found nothing
Fortinet Found nothing
Ikarus Found Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ejw 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Found nothing
NOD32 Found nothing
Norman Virus Control Found nothing
Panda Antivirus Found nothing
Rising Antivirus Found nothing
Sophos Antivirus Found nothing
VirusBuster Found nothing
VBA32 Found Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ejw

----------


## idioglossia

I've been using this for a while now with no problems, but when I went from 7.2.0 to 7.2.4 it won't que me to the bg anymore. It talks to the bg guy, but it won't put me in the av que. I've re installed the addon, disabled all other addons, and even tried going back to 7.2.0 but nothing seems to work.

----------


## Teddy Bear Love

so have u made it so it will run out of the horde cave now?

----------


## Svampfarmor

Works good, have made 5k honor so far. Will go to bed now, and we will see how much honor i got when i wake up.

----------


## clownige

Do u have to have this installed in ur wow add ons folder ?

----------


## clownige

omg i installed this program and now i cannot log into my account!!!
it says my PW is incorrect!!!!
im guessing this pirox has stole my account!

----------


## clownige

sorry i am wrong.
has not been hacked.
my bro changed the PW and did not tell me.
sorry to blame the program.

----------


## Elkaa

This works fine for me to queue, and perfect *until* I leave a BG, then it doesn't requeue. It can never re-select the BG person with the mouse - I gave it 5 hours to do this, and it failed.

Any advise?

----------


## slaughterer

this bot is really great, thks  :Smile:

----------


## larmio69

> This works fine for me to queue, and perfect *until* I leave a BG, then it doesn't requeue. It can never re-select the BG person with the mouse - I gave it 5 hours to do this, and it failed.
> 
> Any advise?



Put your camera view all the way in and walk so near the BG guy you cant see anything but him on the screen. Check that your char arrow in minimap is pointing directly north. This worked for me

----------


## XinuX

This bot have worked flawless the last month. 
We have bad internet here though, so i get dced a lot, so i tried the "autologin" feature... When I came back 1 hour later after starting the bot it was standing at the battlemaster SAYING my account NAME and PASS! fix please!

----------


## deathtonoobs

I have a problem with MODE 1, after the first time in a bg it wouldn't queue up again, it would click the guy and he would look at me and then turn around again

LOG OF Last night


```
Bot started on 26-11 at 22:49:46
---------------------------------
[22:49] Mode1: With bg signup
[22:49] not in BG
[22:50] Player Whisper
[03:07] Bot paused
---------------------------------
[03:08] Mode1: With bg signup
[03:08] not in BG
[03:22] Joining BG - BG nr. 1
[03:29] Leaving BG
```

The 3:08 was me manually signing up after pausing the bot and disabling the addon, I couldn't manually queue with it on.

It was supposed to last 5 hours.

Edit: hell looking at the log, it didnt' even sign up for 1!

----------


## Mrstalks

Hey, this morning i left the bot on to farm me some EOS marks ;-) came back in around 2hours and wow had closed. Checked my logs and i saw:

[12:23] Joining BG - BG nr. 13
[12:23] Player Whisper
[12:23] GM Whisper!!!
[12:24] Sorry dude, i have to log. email me  :Smile:  - answered
[12:24] Close WoW

Im not sure if a player has messaged me or a gm, i checked my screenshots but there is nothing there.

Whats the chances a GM did message me? and if so, should i 'cool' it for a while?

----------


## Crapling

> Hey, this morning i left the bot on to farm me some EOS marks ;-) came back in around 2hours and wow had closed. Checked my logs and i saw:
> 
> [12:23] Joining BG - BG nr. 13
> [12:23] Player Whisper
> [12:23] GM Whisper!!!
> [12:24] Sorry dude, i have to log. email me  - answered
> [12:24] Close WoW
> 
> Im not sure if a player has messaged me or a gm, i checked my screenshots but there is nothing there.
> ...



Check your email. But as long as something has answered the GM you should be fine.

----------


## Mrstalks

Checked my email, nothing! So i guess i got away with it. Only time will tell :P

----------


## Crapling

> Checked my email, nothing! So i guess i got away with it. Only time will tell :P


Just to be safe, I would wait a day until using the bot again. Keep checking your email and if nothing shows up from Blizzard, you are in the clear. I gotta set this up myself.  :Smile:

----------


## PiroX

if the ball is not purple on your screenshot, it's clear. 

Some text gets over the ball, maybe sct or the warlock life dot could activate´it. if the dot activate it u have not set the coords of the mid of ball  :Smile: . With v7.2.4 maybe earlier versions too it makes a screenshot instant after detecting a whisper and he makes a whisper after the reply. So check your 1. screen and search what it could be  :Smile:

----------


## larmio69

Hey* PiroX2*, 

If possible, could you add some routine for WSG so he runs out from the building either left or right side. Ive used it alot in WSG but thats where i get the most whispers.. I reckon ppl always whisper/report me when Im inside building, never report when Im out. So if bot runs out Im safe ^^

EDIT: I havent tested /targetfriend /follow -macro, maybe he will run out if I put follow on with macro...

----------


## twynne

First of all, this is one hell of a bot and I really appreciate all the hard work that you must have put into creating it.

Secondly, is it possible for an error to occur that basically seems to "stick" your SHIFT key? Once in awhile, things will go screwy and my actions that are SHIFT+Key, with key being something that I have assigned, are being utilized instead of just Key.

----------


## oxymoron1c

Very nice!

----------


## Cypher

I'm having a problem that has only surfaced in the past month or so. When running the addon the bot cannot queue because when the mouse goes over the ball in the middle of the screen the 'gossip' mouse icon won't pop up and the bot clicks the ball instead of the NPC. Normally this wasn't a problem because the ball had a lower frame level and you could click through it, now I am unable to click through the ball and so am unable to queue.

Thanks Pirox on the great work you've done on your bot, if you could throw me a hand it would be appreciated.

----------


## R0w4n

Having a simalar problem  :Frown:  The bot miss out the gossip talk and just keep standing clicking everywere away from the NPC, and I'm ending up doing 1 BG over night  :Frown: 

As Chaz also says, Thanks for your amazing bot! Its really great!!

----------


## Fandriane

Ey leute der bot rennt bei mir im arathi immer gegen wände sobald der aus dem tunnel ist kann mand as nicht verbessern oder mach ich was falsch

----------


## PiroX

the gossip text won't appear anymore since 2.3. and the ball isn't clickable, that means the click goes on the npc

----------


## Jbob

thx for all the work you've done pirox, but ive been having some issues, sometimes it just opens the map or friends list, or starts typing things instead of moving, so its accidentally hitting enter or something. my bindings are all setup right. any idea?

----------


## htolife

If someone can help me config this BOT over messenger or something, it would be veery helpful! Pls add [email protected] if anyone got the time.. would mean alot to me

----------


## Lazeruth

Ok the only problem i have is the bot waits TOO ****ING LONG before requeing.

I checked the log from last night and i was in darn for HALF AN HOUR before it requed (i know because the wait time on my server is 2 mins to instant)

Any way i can decrease it? plz?

----------


## lexaken

> This bot have worked flawless the last month. 
> We have bad internet here though, so i get dced a lot, so i tried the "autologin" feature... When I came back 1 hour later after starting the bot it was standing at the battlemaster SAYING my account NAME and PASS! fix please!


Yeah mine did the same thing

With the chat addon i have (I forget waht it is) the channel you talk in stays sticky so i just joined a channel and talked there. That way if it broadcasts user/pass its to that channel

----------


## chiahatesyou

they really borked honor for AV if you arent killing people lol

I get ~9000 a day (24 hrs) now... free is free but damn if it doesn't make me look more suspicious

----------


## aethis

Please, add esES client support for this!!

----------


## lexaken

> Yeah mine did the same thing
> 
> With the chat addon i have (I forget waht it is) the channel you talk in stays sticky so i just joined a channel and talked there. That way if it broadcasts user/pass its to that channel


Ok, it's also been broadcasting my PASSWORD to people that IM me. It thinks it is disconnected when it's really not

----------


## Example

is anyone else having a problem when AVing and the bot is just running around inside the cave and if ur in the cave for more then 5 minutes you AFK out of the BG i have my AV trinket set

----------


## Seductive

Only me who haveing this problem? I stand in front of the NPC and it works great takes me out of the cave etc, afte the bg is done and i'm teleported back to the city It cant relocate the NPC to press it, it just presses my ball instead of the npc.

What can the problem be?

----------


## illogic

> Only me who haveing this problem? I stand in front of the NPC and it works great takes me out of the cave etc, afte the bg is done and i'm teleported back to the city It cant relocate the NPC to press it, it just presses my ball instead of the npc.
> 
> What can the problem be?


im having the problem where it will walk a step away from the npc and not relocate the npc to signup for bg again.

----------


## ithanium2

is it possibile to "tell" the bot what to do in AV? for example as alliance i would like it just to go in Galv's hut and just jump from time to time not to go afk

----------


## Monoman

Just to get this completely clear, this bot is COMPLETELY tolerated by blizz, there's not a chance of me getting banned from using it? I've put a hell of a lot of time into my char, and i'd hate to lose it just from botting.

----------


## tronv3

ive been using this for the past week and im fine so far getting about 16k-20k a day from av

----------


## visionxboy

So I have setup everything that has to do with coords, i set up keybinds- then when I go to start the AFKBot, it says- 
"Ball not found. Ball Addon Loaded? Coords OK ? Click on HELP"

So I've setup the coords at like 5 times now and I see the ball when I do it.
But when I try to start it- it wont work. 

I turned off use /target NPC and turned it on- neither will work.
Help please?

----------


## visionxboy

When I tried to start Mode 1- It tells me "Ball addon NOT found. Ball addon loaded? "


I don't get it  :Frown:

----------


## deefz

sweet
good job

----------


## Sim0n

> When I tried to start Mode 1- It tells me "Ball addon NOT found. Ball addon loaded? "
> 
> 
> I don't get it


  The ball is the "thing" which is used to set up cordinates so u can re-signup to bg after it is finished.

 When u start the program the first time it automatically makes an addon, 
often they have names like: 

QrgJsdsKJr 
HaSDjjaTyU 
etc.

The ball-addon is just a regular wow addon, 
but u might have to disable all the other addons if u still can't see the ball.


Hope that helps :wave:

----------


## OTC

Anyone been banned for using this?

----------


## Rmxr

Why does it keep saying a GM is Whispering me and there not?i have followed everything as the install thing says:/

- never mind fixed thanks.

And another question could a GM ban/suspend me if i have been reported afk to many times?

----------


## Rectal Exambot

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...tips-help.html

Help for pirox there

----------


## dabomb665m

Pirox congrats on a great bot, I was trying to do something like this a while ago but didn't think to make a static ball with the ui to interpret different situations... Genious. 

Anyway, I've been pretty successful as of late averaging about 9-13k a day botting with pirox but I notice a few things that I need help on (or perhaps needs fixing).

1.) I'm not sure if your bot movement is randomized after the "running out of tunnel" function for AV, but I have witnessed the bot run out with no problems... Only to make a 180 turn and walk right back in!!! This happens about 15% of the time and although not a big deal, still determines whether I get 9k or 13k when I wake up since people just report "cave dwellers" right away. I thought it was a fluke at first but I've seen it happen way too much to call it off. Can you elaborate on that segment of the code or perhaps extend the "tunnel exit" walking outwards to further minimize random walks back in?

2.) The bot is getting a little over used and therefore all of the AV npc's are getting swamped. Most of the time there are 3-4 people stacked on the AV npc at any given city (silvermoon included!) I'm on a medium pop server as well. Do you have any tips that will help me guarantee or at least raise my chances of queueing in? As it stands I see half of my problems stem from queueing and half of my problems stem from running back into the cave. What I do is I will cat form and zoom all the way in so that my head is inside the AV master. My toon is obviously also facing north. 

Is this the best way to do it or is there better? Any insights/tips on the autowalking back into cave and queueing issues?

Thanks again for a great bot.

----------


## Blaaazer

IS there a key logger or any other virus or not?

----------


## parkbeast

This program works ok, only problems i have with it is that my character dosn't run around at all! I've clicked everything on but he dosn't run at all! he dosn't move from when he enters the bg and dosn't run out side, hell id be happy if he ran in circles and got stuck onto walls. 

But alas he dosn't, it would be great if some one could help me so i could get my guy moving around and he dosn't port or anything else if i run him outside, the script will say "Using hearth outside AV" or something like that but dosn't do it, and it will even say running around inside av, but he dosn't move.

I don't think he recognizez my keys that i use to move or hearth even tho I set them in option #2 where it says Keys - Other, and Keys - Movement but he still dosn't do a thing.

Also he dosn't sign himself back up for bg's the colors seem fine, but he dosn't click on the guy. He only clicks on my portrait. Can anybody help please?!?! 

Thanks a ton!

----------


## messedkid

know im a noob here, but i would still love to see a mac version of this bot.

will it work with crossover?
could i run pirox in parallels, while still playing the mac version of WoW, or would I have to install the windows version and play them side by side?

a few of my classmates here in germany use this bot and recommended it.

plz and thank u

----------


## busbjörnen

When I tried to start Mode 1- It tells me "Ball addon NOT found. Ball addon loaded? I dont get it i have disabeld all the wow addons and just have the thing running but its keep saying that.

----------


## Ritzer

bg is not active in a av  :Frown:

----------


## bait

Hm, Dont understand what that COORDS is? where do I find it.

----------


## L4m3r

So let me get this straight, Warden checks for the checksum on the programs you are running, won't they find this bot then, even if you change name? What can you do to change checksum? I wanna be sure not to get banned.

----------


## Submit

Works perfect on 2.3. Havn't got banned yet, kept it on all night, and is perfect in AV. One problem though, sucks in WSG and AB, need to get that fixed =/ other than that keep up the good work!

----------


## sleepybilly

Works great although got banned...just like 4 minutes ago :-(

----------


## visionxboy

I got a new problem, heh.
It not says BG not activ- It'll target the npc and talk to him but it won't queue me up  :Frown:

----------


## Monoman

Ok I've been having an odd problem... Whenever I come back from school/sleep, and check on it, my keybindings are all ****ed up beyond recognition, and I have to redo them all the time. Anyone have this problem? Also, Sleepybilly, was it a perma-ban, or just temp? What did the email say?

----------


## solux

I am trying to download this program, Instead of allowing me to save it to my computer and extract it like a normal download, It only gives me the option of Open file w/ Firefox so when I do the download it opens an untitled tab of Firefox. I would like to know what to do in order to properly download this. Thanks Also it seems that it only does this with the full version, i can properly download the other 2, but cant do anything w/ them as I need the "FULL VERSION".

----------


## ithanium2

ok i got a few comments 1 to users and a few for pirox:
1. Don't be amazed if you abuse this bot and use it like in idiot. You should settle for ~10k honour a day and about ~20k in weekend. I saw lots of idiots that bot almost nonstop. Don't bot in the morning, fewer BG and fewer ppl online aswell so GM aren't so busy and might discover you. Uncheck the "move after port"...while in AV you are more suspicious for botting if you run arround and run into walls. Use it only in AV...if you use it in AB,WSG or EOTS you are a lazy bastard and you should be banned no doubt.


pirox suggestions:

1. Lately the afk reportings have increased just at start...is it possibile to decrease (add an option so we set it would be best) the time the bot is waiting for BG to start?
2. any chance you could make the AV "out of cave" running more smoother? with no strafings and backing off?
3. After you port into base and have "move after port disabled" can you please just make the bot face the way the enemies are supposed to come and not the citadel?
4. Can you make it possibile for users to set the name of the addon that is placed into the WoW folder instead of giving it a random name?

Maby to this question some member might answer:
I think i setup the auto response thingie correctly but still if a player whispers me the bot doesn't reply



offtopic: 1 rep. point but i got rep power? thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Jub_Jub

i just got it but the ball isnt appearing and nothing o nthe nets telling why and how to fix it anyone know?

----------


## hurripaska

> i just got it but the ball isnt appearing and nothing o nthe nets telling why and how to fix it anyone know?


Disable all addons except the ball addon. :/

----------


## franciz3

> Works great although got banned...just like 4 minutes ago :-(


are u serious? are you sure its for this particular bot? not for other "programs" you use?

----------


## Hehe

> Works great although got banned...just like 4 minutes ago :-(


Banned perma for using 3 part programs or suspended for afk in bg?

----------


## deface

i'm having some screenwipe problems while this is running with WoW, might be my video card and other addons, but it's not pleasant, its like less than 1 fps (if thats possible). anyone else getting this problem ?

----------


## sleepybilly

> are u serious? are you sure its for this particular bot? not for other "programs" you use?


I dont know it could be from multiple things all the email said was this 

* * * NOTICE OF FINAL WARNING * * *

Account Name: *********

Account Action: 72 Hour suspension

Offense: Violation of Exploitation and
Client/Server Manipulation Policy - Unapproved Third Party
Software

Details: Found to be using unapproved third party
software that gave the player an unfair
advantage over other World of Warcraft players.

The actions detailed above have been deemed
inappropriate for World of Warcraft by the In-Game
Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. Based on a
review of the information presented, this World
of Warcraft account has been given a final
warning and a 72 hour account suspension, in addition
to any previous warnings issued. Until the
suspension has been lifted, the account will not be
accessible. Please note that Blizzard Entertainment
will be unable to provide further information
regarding the specific time an account will become
accessible again. Be aware that any additional
inappropriate actions may result in the permanent
closure of the account.

Thank you for respecting our position on this
matter.

Any disputes or questions concerning this account
action can only be addressed by Account
Administration. To learn more about how Account
Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at
Blizzard Technical Support.

Please visit the World of Warcraft Policies and
Terms of Use Agreement:
(Blizzard Technical Support)
and
(WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use)
for further information.

Regards,

Bekyn
Account Administration
Blizzard Entertainment
www.WorldOfWarcraft.com 


I dont know if it was from the CE 5.3 I have. (it was not running and it don't suppose to detectable) 
or
From the Model edit fix(2.3) which i did not have on
or
private server set up programs I had.

all i know is that i set up the bot for always run and tele to the horde main place(forget what it called) and had all the cords right...although the bot does look a litle weird it runs you into walls and stuff..kinda of annoying 

Was using it for ALONG LONG TIME before they had the report afk...never been banned from it.

----------


## solux

Can someone tell me how to download this program correctly, Im having issues.

----------


## Hehe

> I dont know it could be from multiple things all the email said was this 
> 
> * * * NOTICE OF FINAL WARNING * * *
> 
> Account Name: *********
> 
> Account Action: 72 Hour suspension


Hmm, back in the days when I used BWH I recieved a perma ban without a warning but blizzard might have changed that? I can't really understand how they detected, someone might have reported you and blizzard just "suspects" that you are using 3rd party programs and thats why you didnt get a permanent ban.

----------


## Monoman

I'm still having these wierd issues when I'm done botting it changes interface settings all over the place...

----------


## jeffo0o

I have used Pirox a lot. just not this way! I did not detect any worms/trojans or any kind of spyware on my Pirox. It was so pro!

----------


## iceken

heys. does anyone know why my bot moves after it finishes a BG? this cause my bot to not work anymore cause the position it is standing is out of place. This normally happens after a few runs of AV.

----------


## wyomalar

does it work good ? and what are chances of being reported O.o

----------


## edward26

It help allot  :Smile:

----------


## solux

Okay Why the **** does it Open a ton of untitled firefox window's whenever I open the program after downloading it? CAN SOMEONE ANSWER ME? ive posted like 3 times confused as hell on how to actually start using this.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kurttu

Rofl, something is wrong on your comp, it works flawlessy on mine  :Smile:  Btw if any has perfect alliance coords for av post here or /pm  :Smile:

----------


## iceken

could it be my computer or my keyboard?

cause it normally jumps to the left or strafe right for like 2seconds...

----------


## deface

anyone got an auto join / auto leave AV mod?  :Stick Out Tongue: 


found one, but the isnane screen wipe problems are back :S, it was working fine last night for fks sake

----------


## jl2704

great work pirox

----------


## -Bish-

Hello. Today when I came to computer my anti-virus says:


*Computer's Name: P**** 
*

Scan: Check for viruses
Target: C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\P****\TYÖPÖYTÄ\******\PIROX.EXE.EXE 
*Found: 1 virus(es)
*

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.frs (virus) C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\P****\TYÖPÖYTÄ\******\PIROX.EXE.EXE

----------


## Rmxr

i just did i scan on it there 

Antivirus Version Last Update Result
AhnLab-V3	2007.12.6.2	2007.12.06	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.34	2007.12.06	-
Authentium	4.93.8	2007.12.05	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2007.12.05	-
AVG	7.5.0.503	2007.12.06	-
BitDefender	7.2	2007.12.06	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.00	2007.12.05	TrojanDownloader.Agent.fmr
ClamAV	0.91.2	2007.12.06	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2007.12.06	-
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2007.12.05	suspicious Trojan/Worm
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5356	2007.12.06	-
Ewido	4.0	2007.12.06	-
FileAdvisor	1	2007.12.06	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2007.12.06	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2007.12.05	-
F-Secure	6.70.13030.0	2007.12.06	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.frs
Ikarus	T3.1.1.12	2007.12.06	IM-Worm.Win32.Sohanad.cu
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2007.12.06	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.frs
McAfee	5178	2007.12.05	-
Microsoft	1.3007	2007.12.06	-
NOD32v2	2705	2007.12.05	-
Norman	5.80.02	2007.12.05	W32/DLoader.DZDC
Panda	9.0.0.4	2007.12.06	-
Prevx1	V2	2007.12.06	Heuristic: Suspicious File With Outbound Communications
Rising	20.21.32.00	2007.12.06	Trojan.DL.Win32.Agent.ejw
Sophos	4.24.0	2007.12.06	-
Sunbelt	2.2.907.0	2007.12.05	-
Symantec	10	2007.12.06	-
TheHacker	6.2.9.151	2007.12.05	Trojan/Downloader.Agent.fmr
VBA32	3.12.2.5	2007.12.05	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ejw
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2007.12.05	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2007.12.06	-

----------


## tttommeke

It Is Opensource !!! If You Want To See For Any Viruses Just Look Into His Code...

----------


## deface

works fine for me after a bit of fiddling.

If people are having problems i suggest making a copy of your wow folder and deleteding your interface and wtf folder and start from scratch.

Got 5k honor in 4 and a half hours (i was logged into the game but not my character) when I came home, but my computer likes to restart sometimes, so nothign to do with this.

Great program, thanks!

----------


## busbjörnen

My bot dosent use the portal trinket anymore he just running around outside anyone know how to fix it :O?

----------


## Rmxr

So this thing is safe? am a noob  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pontaa

Really got to say this, just got to love that u make'd this program.
Have been using it for 3 days now, dont got that much honor since i wont AFK when im not home  :Stick Out Tongue: , little chicken i know (A).
Anyway Goodjob PiroX

----------


## Slave2themetal

Very nice +rep

----------


## woogieboogie

There is NO point in using this anymore as every AV has like 25-30 dumbasses using it at once and so the AV's take an hour now and you definatly get reported cuz that's all people do now in AV is report AFK'ers.

I was just in an AV that took 25 minutes for horde to win cuz they had 15 AFKers and we had 30!

----------


## Slave2themetal

> There is NO point in using this anymore as every AV has like 25-30 dumbasses using it at once and so the AV's take an hour now and you definatly get reported cuz that's all people do now in AV is report AFK'ers.
> 
> I was just in an AV that took 25 minutes for horde to win cuz they had 15 AFKers and we had 30!


O?... u must have a terrible battle realm ... usally when i attend avs they take about 15 min.. and there are about 5 afks on each team..

----------


## solux

Okay so, im setting this up. I can get him to autoque, join. Then he just runs around in the cave. And when it ends, he quits and it puts him back out not facing the Battlemaster, so he cant que up again, what can I do to have him face the BM? Also when i go to window's mode and run this, My game is literally unplayable ....i usually run 61fps. but it puts me to under 3. What can i do to get this working good?

----------


## Rmxr

yea its getting reeeaallyy bad for afking now as when your in the cave or whatever you get reported, i left it on last night when i looked at it today just over 2000h..

----------


## ctrlhomer

Got this today..



> * * * NOTICE OF FINAL WARNING * * *
> 
> Account Name: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Account Action: 72 Hour suspension
> 
> Offense: Violation of Exploitation and Client/Server Manipulation Policy - Unapproved Third Party Software
> 
> Details: Found to be using unapproved third party software that gave the player an unfair advantage over other World of Warcraft players.
> ...


Been working/running fine for the past month. I know of plenty of other people who been also running it just as long as me or longer and have not gotten reported. Could it be just dumb luck or is Blizzard setting up stings?

Is transferring a character to a different account transfer previous warnings too?

----------


## leepus

quick question, it works fine but upon exiting the bg sometimes it wont reque and the postion of my toon is not where i logged in. anyone else having problems requing?

----------


## yamidante

> quick question, it works fine but upon exiting the bg sometimes it wont reque and the postion of my toon is not where i logged in. anyone else having problems requing?


im having the same problem, i set it up for 8 hours but i got back early, so i checked the combat log and about 3 hours in it stopped queing (i could tell from when my last mark was created) also i have always run enabled on my bot, and it often just stays inside jumping around so i keep getting the idle debuff which inturn gets me inactive = no honour gained...

----------


## strayaim

As with ANY download scan first. I've gone through a few different periods using this and never had any problems (aside from GMs whispering). It is by far your best bet at afk'ing/bot'ing your honor (aside from glider I assume). Make sure you log off here and there, because GMs eventually will whisper you if you're logging 18 hour days in AV. Reassigning the keys will probably help avoid GMs for a little longer. I recommend using as many skills and abilities as possible to look less obvious.

----------


## lostaccount

> MY ACCOUNT WAS HACKED TODAY. THIS IS THE ONLY NEW MOD I HAVE PUT ON MY GAME IN MONTHS. No i dont have any proof but all signs point to this. Please be very careful and i would change your password after you use this and wipe it off your comp completely.


I used Atlas and Pirox as well and that's it. I had only used Pirox for a couple days and my account was just hacked. No way was my password just guessed or brute forced: password was very long and complicated. I also took precautions to make sure that Pirox doesn't post my password to chat when trying to re-log (as some people have experienced). The machine was clean, so I fear it was either Atlas or Pirox.

When I called Blizz trying to get my gear and gold back, they asked me if I had recently installed Pirox. I just about freaked out when they asked that. I lied and said no, but being the only add-on they asked me about, I am questioning whether there is some sort of pattern. Should I call Blizz back up and tell them the truth about using Pirox? I don't want to get banned, but I do want to help catch the @#^%ers who stole my account.

There are a lot of people on a lot of boards reporting hacked accounts using Pirox. I know there are lot of people using Pirox, so the denominator is huge as well. Maybe we should have a thread or poll on Pirox and hacked accounts to get to the bottom of this.

LostAccount

----------


## Ferag

Works and is clean. Thank you. Rep.

----------


## dabomb665m

Haven't had problems with the thing for the week that I've been using it for... but starting last night Auto-AV queuing stopped working (right click and it auto queue's). It seems to work with every other bg... and I can manually click the AV master and choose "next available" myself, but with the ball add-on activated, right clicking the av master does NOT join the next available AV. It's interesting to note that I can click any other bg master and it will add me to the next available one with no problems (so I've been botting eots).

I think something is wrong with my server or blizzard is catching on since most people just bot AV because it has the most honor. I have tried to clean my WTF and Interface folder and then reinstalling pirox but that didn't work at all. When I get back later I will try an older version and report back. 

Anyone else having the same problem with AV recently?

----------


## thedruid

> Haven't had problems with the thing for the week that I've been using it for... but starting last night Auto-AV queuing stopped working (right click and it auto queue's). It seems to work with every other bg... and I can manually click the AV master and choose "next available" myself, but with the ball add-on activated, right clicking the av master does NOT join the next available AV. It's interesting to note that I can click any other bg master and it will add me to the next available one with no problems (so I've been botting eots).
> 
> I think something is wrong with my server or blizzard is catching on since most people just bot AV because it has the most honor. I have tried to clean my WTF and Interface folder and then reinstalling pirox but that didn't work at all. When I get back later I will try an older version and report back. 
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem with AV recently?


same problem

The thing is that i know other ppl that is useing *PiroX AntiAFK Bot* on my server atm and it works great for them.

----------


## airness

Wow this bot is nice. only problem is that it only stays around cave area and just circles around and jumps. anything suspicious about that? haha

but i havent gotten my av port trinket yet so when i do it should be okay?

----------


## solux

Okay so I have managed to get this to sign up and auto join, however once in all he does is run around in the cave and not run out and recall. Also does anyone else have problems w/ your fps going to like HOLY CRAP low? i have an amazing computer and run around 60-70fps normally, but when i do window's mode its rediculous and I cant hardly set it up.Also when it quits the BG it sets me back out in a position that isnt facing the BM so he doesnt que up the 2nd time, IF you have any tips for me PLZZZ tell me I have been tinkering around for a few days now and still cant get it to run perfect like so many others.

----------


## junit12345

Quick question, when i run Mode1 (Bot runs while im sleeping) ive noticed that the bot starts to "run around" only after im 2 minutes IN The game, and theres a slight chance someone can mark me as Idle during that time, is there a way to make myself "run around" earlier?

----------


## thedarkestnights

hmm i am considering useing this bot 100% sure on the whole idea oO

----------


## Scrogglez

been using it for months 

no ban

or hacked

good program

----------


## Alexis

yeah dude nice work , rep =D

----------


## SaltLick

Anyone getting the problem of it doing the normal run aruond while in the cave instead of the starting out run out of the cave THEN running around? There needs to be a standard path to the frontlines I think so you are bound to hit someone and have them attack you.

----------


## PiroX

*I advice not to use the relog on disconnect function!!! It has a small bug. It will get fixed in 7.2.5*
PiroX AFK BG Bot - news



Upcoming 7.2.5 details:
PiroX AFK BG Bot Board - Upcoming 7.2.5 - details

----------


## kurttu

Ok thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Allaway

I may be just a leecher but you are the best for making this, Great job indeed!

----------


## SaltLick

Those updates look great. Any idea on when you're releasing? Keep up the work man.

----------


## Jub_Jub

my one doesnt run out of cave its pissy and its been spamming my acc and pass so i changed both and that was annoying to if u could fix that i would be grateful

----------


## tree44

dude i love it its awsome

----------


## bananagutz

works great, thanks a ton piroX

----------


## bananagutz

please add more features when you get a chance though! for making each pirox user look individual

----------


## Ronfax

cant get this thing to work, ome 1 help." Ball not found "....

----------


## Mo0rbid

I admire your skills Pirox

----------


## Mo0rbid

> cant get this thing to work, ome 1 help." Ball not found "....


disable all addon but not bot addon 
enable window mode and maximize window 
set all coords

----------


## shaggy

If your having problems getting out of the tunnel like i was...I dont know if its a solution or luck but by default my minimap was zoomed all the way out. After zooming the minimap all the way in and reconfiguring the cords in the AV tunnel my toon runs out much better now. Still have an occasional wall hang up but it doesnt get stuck anylonger.

edit...hmm maybe move to PiroX Tips

----------


## spiratesss

Hi.. I got a problem with this , tried to fix it whole day without success  :Frown:  
Well..

First I join Av and everything works fine, he walks outside av tunnel and port back to my base. When the Av is done, The bot autosign up me for a new av and it auto joins for me, so far everything is OK.

But now things go wrong, instead of walking out of the tunnel, he just starts to walk around inside the tunnel. Anyone can help me with this please ?

Really wants help

----------


## SaltLick

I suggest you just reset your coords. Make sure you pick a spot with plenty of black on the minimap while in the cave. That's all I can think of though.

----------


## Death Co.

nice nice i will try this

----------


## Padwen

Hey guys,

I'm thinking of using this every weekend for the different BG's to earn all of my epics with all of the S1 gear, all non-set epics, and the S1 weapons.

Its about 150,000 Honor.

How many weekends do you think this would take if I just afk'd all of them for about 4-8hrs each day of the weekend?

Also, do you think I'd be safe since so many people are playing during the weekend?

----------


## Akaras

A while ago I got 45k honor on bonus honor AV weekend, left it on all day...I think it was a 3 day ban back then I dont know though with new AV stuff. Ill try it this weekend.

----------


## Torreros

Downloaded newest version and works like charm, very easy setup! Haven't got any problems with it o.O

----------


## spiratesss

Okej, I found a small "issue" with cat form.

If you set the cords on the minimap in AV while in normalform, and then in the next game if you are cat, you won't go out of tunnel ( because of there is a lot on npcs showing on the minimap) 
What you can do is that you set a instant attack to find herbs for example, then you wont see any npcs at the minimap.

Telling you this because I had some problems with it.

----------


## Demonlord

wow nice bot, 
the bot runs out of the cave, teleports, but then it starts walking into stuff wich is fine i guess.
Also what does the option catform and stealth do, cause i tryed it (i am a druid) but it will shapeshift before the battle and then it wont teleport also it doesnt go in stealth i guess thats only for rogue's . 


P.S could you post the .au3 file (the code) cause i can program a bit myself so that i can improve the code so that it works better for my char.

greetings,
Demonlord

----------


## shaggy

straight from his website......dont know if its the latest version...just saw it browsing his other work



PiroX.de - downloads

----------


## Stabster226

First thing, it's a really great bot, does everything correctly. Tho' there should be and option so you could make the bot fight in (pro mode). Not sure if there is one, but anyway I have 1 problem!

I'm alliance, i did everything the guide told me to, set up the right coords etc. But when the bot enters AV he won't run out. he just run a bit then starts to turn and jump etc. So i have to go outside and take the "HS thing". 

I've spent a ridiculous amount of time trying to fix it, but i am not sure whats wrong. Possible to get any help?

Thanks

----------


## Taxomi

just skip the walking ^^? 

or is that more detectable??

----------


## sleepybilly

I have noticed more post about banns coming in..(on post including me) is it detectable now?

----------


## fjux

hey,
i realy love priox!!! but i have evrytime that if i walk out of the cave he looses the ball for a few sec. cos of that he wont make it to the end and cant teleport..... how can i fix this problem???
ow and befor he looses the bal there is just a little frame refresh.

----------


## Benchwarmer

ive used this over night and all day a few times and i havent been banned, ive even been marked inactive a few times but nothing has happened to me, so id say its safe

----------


## jzmail

first of all, thanks for a great program, i did a trial run and it worked perfectly. however, just out of curiosity, AV ques are more than 1 hour and 30 min now on my server (horde side, ridiculous i know), so i actually want to use this on eyes of the storm instead of AV. what i notice is that i just run down and get killed immediately, and just keeps repeating this sequence. i was wondering if there's any other way to do this, or this is designed to happen? because im just doing 0 damage and getting killed like 15 times a game. any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## deathklaw

okay okay

i got everything else working ..except
when i leave bg im not facing a direction where i can click on the battlemaster again..
so it doesnt sign me back up


meaning i only do one bg....andd stufffff
lmao

help maybe????

yeah i must seem like and idiot or something :Smile:

----------


## Wilelol

For your own security dont download this bot, my account got stolen while using this.

----------


## keaarori

Im having issues with the ball. It doesnt change color when i enter the bg, but the bot gets in the bg just fine. Since the ball doesnt change color, it doesnt move my char out of the cave. any suggestions?

----------


## BYSCUIT

i did it no viruses no ban nothing its safe

----------


## harry569

The bots works really well, ive got 3 peices of the Honor Epic Set in just 4 days, however for some reason, I set it up in Mode 1 correctly, and after usually 1 or 2 Bg's, it then will not find the Battlemaster, because it has made the camera look directly down on my player. and so it cant target the battle master 


Any reasons /explanations / fixes why this happens, because its very frustrating.


Note : Im in Mode 1, Alterac Valley Horde

Thanks for yoiur time

----------


## elovyn

2 days a row now my bot has closed down because of player whisper, but what i can tell from my screenshots is that no GM has whispered me. Could it be that i whispered someone with DND msg? Any answer would be great..

----------


## Zhalls

I've used this bot for afew months now, had some problems geting it to work 100%
Even stood for 48hrs straight, and no ban.

----------


## dadrumma

I ran the rar thru virustotal.com and this is what returned

virustotal. com/resultado.html?ef6ecce4f2b6853512bfa9f42aeb10a8

I'm not real savvy on what this means but the red and the words trojan and worm make me worry. Maybe one of you programmers can tell me whats going on here.  The rar was taken directly from the main site  *pirox**afk*bot .de/ let me know what you think. (Take the spaces out of the links, the forum wouldnt let me post links because this is my first post)

----------


## deface

> I ran the rar thru virustotal.com and this is what returned
> 
> virustotal. com/resultado.html?ef6ecce4f2b6853512bfa9f42aeb10a8
> 
> I'm not real savvy on what this means but the red and the words trojan and worm make me worry. Maybe one of you programmers can tell me whats going on here. The rar was taken directly from the main site  *pirox**afk*bot .de/ let me know what you think. (Take the spaces out of the links, the forum wouldnt let me post links because this is my first post)



Hey, did you skip 9 pages and just hit 'post'?

----------


## dadrumma

To tell you the truth I did because I'm at work and was just skimming thru it. Sorry for being a nub, but what have people determined about this program?

----------


## vishuss2

All I know is this mod is sweeter than baby jesus. I've gotten like 12k honor while either asleep (mode 1) or doing whatever else i feel like on my computer (mode 2). This is in like 2 days.

A note to all of you that get ur accounts hacked and whatnot. DO NOT ENABLE THE AUTO RELOG FEATURE OR PUT UR PASSWORD IN THERE yOU SCRUBS. Do you really think telling the uber-secret illegal hax0r mod all your info is a good idea? Did you put in your credit card number too?

Occasionally this mod will not like it if u say something in /trade or screw with the chat window; it has been known to broadcast its commands in whatever channel u were last talking in. So what's probably happening is the mod tries to login in the /trade channel while ur still actually online. Then your good friends of trade channel on whatever realm you're on have their way with ur gold and epix.

Another note: Don't use this mod 24/7 for any reason whatsoever. You might not get noticed, but you probably will and get temp banned. I wouldn't use it for more than 7-8 hours straight ever. Late at night seems safest because people on ur server are less likely to be online and suspicious/jealous of ur mad botting skillz.

If for some reason u cant get out of the cave, fix that shit until u do, otherwise ur gonna get noticed and banned.

</rant>

----------


## Bio72301

Dang. ... sites dead

----------


## Twolf

used this 2x second time i got reported i gather and talked with the guy since i was at the computer and blizz ripped off all my honor but no ban/email/whisper

----------


## Syplex23

lol i like doing it this way so i can reply to whispers plus i reckon its safer and less suspicious:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFLD6XiTs-k"]YouTube - Anti AFK in AV[/ame]

but other than that the bot works like a charm perfectly =) +Rep

________________________________________________________________________________ ______________________________

----------


## Moksu

I am just wondering.. if my mouse the top of the ball and its shows some player infos like in av starting cave and its show "Ball not found" and then it just dont work anymore.. how to stop this?

----------


## seizure507

i use it and it works fine no viruses no problems at all all i recieve is a assload of honor and marks

----------


## Syplex23

ok well now im getting suspicous with this program one day this came up

[IMGL]http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/658/virusry9.png[/IMGL]

is this normal??

----------


## Mo0rbid

VenomFangX are you that religious guy on youtube by any chance?

----------


## Disturb92

I was sure when i found this it would be great.. but i never got the chance to test cuz i found a TROJAN in the file.. so of course i deleted it..

----------


## Arlanda

You guys are unbelievable, a 51 pages long thread and you guys are scared of viruses and trojans. Come on.

----------


## Tamaroth

As Piggy said, dont blame him for the Trojans, blame Autoitv3.

----------


## kallepelle

when i scan this file it says there is a trojan inside it... how come?
scanned with F-Secure

----------


## Deathwebber

I got a big problem after I downloaded the new version of this bot.. When it join the BG and im at the AV tunnel it says "BG is not activ" .. it havnt been doing that before in the other versions .. So I really dont know what to do .. It sign up for the BG correct, but as soon when it has join the BG. it sais BG is not activ.

Help please.

Death.  :Smile:

----------


## PopcornWoW

Just an idea, Why not have a "data collection" and saved profiles?

Say when its first run it asks you "alliance or Horde" then say you picked Alliance

It gives you the option of what city, etc.. and you can ether save this data as a .dat or .ini  :Wink:

----------


## Kekbur

I did the coords in the blue part of the radar(im alliance), but it only walks into the wall, and gets stuck behind one of the wooden pillars.. and then it tries to port but it doesnt work because its not outside.. what should i do to make it go completly out?

----------


## shaggy

Ive used this to get every piece of S1 gear for a toon now and am working on a second. This bot works FLAWLESSLY if you read ALL the posts in this thread and mainly the ones that say.....DISABLE ALL ADDONS. 


The only complaint I have about this bot is there are many times i leave it running over night and i comeback to find that WoW and the BOT is closed. Not sure if thats the servers resetting or if its closing because if a player whisper. Ive gotten no GM whisper screen shots or have i gotten any GM whispers while ive been watching...mainly this occurs while AFK over night. Also i get the bot reporting on many occasions that ive received a player whisper when i dont.......

Regardless...of this i just log back on and start mode 1 again  :Smile:

----------


## shaggy

> I did the coords in the blue part of the radar(im alliance), but it only walks into the wall, and gets stuck behind one of the wooden pillars.. and then it tries to port but it doesnt work because its not outside.. what should i do to make it go completly out?


Here's what i would suggest. Delete the addon it created in your addons folder. Start wow and disable ALL addons. Log in and start the AFKbot and set everything up (dont forget to click the "create new addon") I just did this on an alliance toon that was having the same issue and now I run right down the middle of the tunnel.

----------


## Tamaroth

Im having a major problem

I start up the bot, it signs me up to battleground and starts to run down the AV cave. I't gets half way then says ball could not be found.

Ive tried disabaling my addons and it still dosent work, and im sure i have set cords right too.

----------


## Syplex23

> VenomFangX are you that religious guy on youtube by any chance?


HELL NO i stole his name coz i thought it was kool

although u should see his belief on god im no religous person but that was pretty logical

heres the link:

warning if you are religious or non religious and u have comments on it put the comments on YT coz i quite frankly don't care

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TevkzHQhh0&feature=related

----------


## Prex

Hey guys,

I use this bot for almost 1 month now and today I would like to run it again, but every time I load and activate it, I see every single picture how it get builded by my graphics card. I haven´t activatet any Addon. 
Last week it worked very good.

What can I do?

----------


## Jamesd125

Hi, i'm having some trouble with this bot, because there are people in the way i either can't or won't find the BG master. and it doesn't seem to be able to detect wiether i'm in BG or not? help please???

----------


## Monoman

I'm having this odd problem, that after it waits for the BG to start, it just starts running around in the cave, doesn't run out or port. Any ideas?

----------


## arkanoid1988

ive got a wierd problem....

it gets me out of cave NP but then for some reason it moves the camera angel up to the sky and that screws everything up? :S

----------


## imurgodtoo

The reason why your characters cannot run out of the cave is because you don't have the Left/Right Strafe keys bound. Make sure your default movement keys are still bound.

----------


## s_t_f_u0

Heres the newest update if you guys dont have it yet

PiroX AFK BG Bot

----------


## kakekake

Hello, my first try with 7.2.5, it seems to have failed me a little, here are the problems: It didn't go out of AV cave and port and it queued for eye of the storm in exodar (I have no idea how).

*Edit: Whoops my bad! I forgot to press 'Save settings' after changing the keys and the settings*

----------


## thomas1994

great one!! i love it! < 3 used all night now, and i have 6400 honor ^^

----------


## Casola

Works great for me, thanks a lot!

----------


## jenkins21

wow great bot has been working perfect for me

i only have one suggestion, if possible make it so in Arathi basin your char runs to the first flag and just sits there. if that could be done it would awesome :Smile:

----------


## Kubiatsu

The latest version 7.2.5 doesn't work right with the AV cave, the bot just runs into wall/pillar and gets stuck. I went back to v7.2.4 and it still works perfectly fine for me so I think ill stick with that until I need to update.

----------


## Crapling

I have version 7.2.5 and it works just swimmingly. Great bot, super easy to set up. Got 4.5k in two hours. Gotta turn this on once I go to bed.  :Smile: 

Thanks alot for the bot.

----------


## Xmike14x

OK. This bot is the best. I have botted with it and got 29000 honor points in 3 days when i go to school and sleep. This is no key logger, trojan w.e. I use it all the time. The newest version 7.2.5 is even better. It sets up by itself. Pirox is awsome, and he helps me a lot of mIRC

----------


## metus

I tried both versions, but somehow my char just walks straight into the wall in the cave in AV...
I have all bindings set correctly, and all settings are just like was said in the guide.

----------


## xcrex

I have tried everything...can't get it to work. It tells me "Square not found - Bot addon loaded?" every time. I have Vista and I disabled the UAC, I also disabled all my addons but the one for the bot. Please help! I don't want to farm honor anymore!

----------


## peepin

That has a worm in it.... No thanks

----------


## kakekake

> The latest version 7.2.5 doesn't work right with the AV cave, the bot just runs into wall/pillar and gets stuck. I went back to v7.2.4 and it still works perfectly fine for me so I think ill stick with that until I need to update.


Works for me

----------


## Demonlord

Ok i testen this bot with av runs

Bug's:

- When you join a bg that has already started it starts runing circle's in the tunnel.
This is because the bot looks if the AV has started if so it will run circle's if not it will wait and then run out of the tunnel while buffing. (7.2.5)

- When it wants to buff it will run to long forward(w key) in the tunnel and then you run against the wall, but eventualy you get out of the tunnel. (7.2.5)


- Make sure the mouse is not over the square cause then it say's BALL not found (ALL versions so far) (btw change that in square ^^ 7.2.5) 

- I made a macro for the reply's and bound it on a key so if you receive a whisper it doesnt press r but it does the macro.
This is handy because if the bot thinks it say a whisper but no-one actualy wispered you, it wont type the reply message in /say (All versions)

- (7.2.4 only) If the bot runs in the BOSS room (drek or vandar) and the ball aint found; After the ball is found again the bot will think its in the av tunnel cause of the black pixels in the minimap where the pixelcoords are set

I hope you can work with this,

Demonlord

----------


## Rofled

This bot is okay. Sometimes it just wont run out of the cave, instead it just run around in the cave and then round out of the bg and i get deserter. Anyone knows how to fix this ? 

+rep

----------


## WaterBoy

I've been using this bot for a while now and i just want to say the latest version, v.7.2.5 that is, is the simplest version to set up yet and works perfectly. Yesterday i set it up within 10minutes from scratch and it continued to farm 10k honor without any problems.

----------


## jenkins21

hey still saying this bot is working great for me. But i do have another big suggestion, I'm not sure if this is really possible but it would be just crazy if it would work. My idea is to have the bot have a tool that is able to record, say for example, the path you take when you enter a battle ground, and use that path every time you enter that same battle ground. Or if that wont work then make the bot have a program that you can enter your own way points for you to follow each game. 

keep up the good work pirox!

----------


## Nagato

It says make an addon.. WTF how do i make an addon what shall it contain!! why dont anyone explain that! omg so complicated  :Big Grin:

----------


## dondon

hey i downloaded this but on my bot there is no coord tab on top, ???

----------


## solux

Yah so I finally get .4 to work and used it for like 2 weeks perfectly, now A new version comes out and its all ****ed up! I deleted the addon manually before downloading .5 ran everything perfect, set it all up... no coods tab anymore not sure wtf that is all about, but yah every damn time i get the messege Square not found, addon loaded? Push help....wtf am I doing wrong now? I did everything like I did on .4 cept the coords which arnt there anymore anyone else get this or can help me?????

----------


## solux

Okay, took me 30mins but got my bot working again, Here is what I did exactly. Deleted every piece of 2.4 including the addon in my folder, Then downloaded 2.5 extracted it w/ winrar and saved it to my desktop, saved the file as mgrs b/c alot of files are named that and its just a lil bit more for bliz to detect. Moved the !Improved Error Frame" folder into my addon folder and started my bot up, it saved the addon to my addon folder and randomly named it. Make sure WoW isnt up at this point then save all the settings the way you want them. Start up wow, disable all addons but the bot. Go ahead and pick where you wanna be n start it up. I wasnt getting the square to show up and was getting the notice that my square was not found, addon not properly loaded, push help. This fixed it all and now im running it perfect cept I have noticed that sometimes in AV I dont run out of the cave properly.........hope this helps everyone, I noticed ppl just write and complain of bugs w/o any helpful responses so I wrote this up. GL happy farming

----------


## humgahchan

hey guys, just wanted to say great addon, but is it normal for the square in the middle of my screen to stay there? i havent gotten around to restarting my computer yet as i just started the addon, but even when i close wow and reopen it the squares still there. any comments?

----------


## dondon

> Okay, took me 30mins but got my bot working again, Here is what I did exactly. Deleted every piece of 2.4 including the addon in my folder, Then downloaded 2.5 extracted it w/ winrar and saved it to my desktop, saved the file as mgrs b/c alot of files are named that and its just a lil bit more for bliz to detect. Moved the !Improved Error Frame" folder into my addon folder and started my bot up, it saved the addon to my addon folder and randomly named it. Make sure WoW isnt up at this point then save all the settings the way you want them. Start up wow, disable all addons but the bot. Go ahead and pick where you wanna be n start it up. I wasnt getting the square to show up and was getting the notice that my square was not found, addon not properly loaded, push help. This fixed it all and now im running it perfect cept I have noticed that sometimes in AV I dont run out of the cave properly.........hope this helps everyone, I noticed ppl just write and complain of bugs w/o any helpful responses so I wrote this up. GL happy farming


So your saying to push help? I don't see that option anywhere, please clarify

----------


## castironpuppet

hey i love this bot but it rarely detects the AV tunnel. any help?

----------


## dondon

yeah i got it working but it rarely ever makes it out of the tunnel, and also i keep getting desterter status. Wtf. This used to be flawless before i took a 4 month break in the game, now im back and it doesnt work.. huh

----------


## PiroX

which faction are u guys playing?

----------


## Kubiatsu

When I tested 7.2.5 I was playing alliance with gnome male. Set it up correctly and deleted old addon etc, but I just ran into the wall beside a pole in the AV cave.

7.2.4 worked perfectly, did you change the way it runs out of the cave?

----------


## dancewithsonny

I'm not sure If I have it working right. I downloaded the recent update, and when I setup according to the website, and run it. It says Addon not found (The Ball) or what ever. Any tips?

I just Unzipped the PiroX and put the settings up, ran the game and it gave me this problem..

----------


## linus930

This is a virus a friend downloaded it!

----------


## natt_

i farmed 75k honor x2 with this!. its nice! go Pirox!

----------


## Mpowell

has any one been banned using this yet?

----------


## dondon

I am playing horde PiroX, never runs out of cave, always gets stuck at the pole and always eventually i get the deserter status,

----------


## Ymer

> When I tested 7.2.5 I was playing alliance with gnome male. Set it up correctly and deleted old addon etc, but I just ran into the wall beside a pole in the AV cave.
> 
> 7.2.4 worked perfectly, did you change the way it runs out of the cave?


Same problem as me.  :Frown:

----------


## Koest

It's great and all... but I have ONE question... has ANYONE ever been banned using this bot?

----------


## Teräsperäs

Im afraid about that relogging thing..
I have to write my account name and password but does this program work correctly if I block its internet access Incoming/Outgoing so it cannot send any data to anywhere about my computer or account ?

----------


## dondon

ok i installed 2.4 which works good exept that when he goes outside the cave the camera spins super fast looking up into the sky and is all messed up. Any help please??

----------


## Lordcalibur

When i run the bot on my new computer with Vista...it runs fine for a few mins and after awhile i get disconnected. I relog and shortly there after get disconnected again. Any reason why this is happening? All comments will be great thnx.

----------


## n30n

Sweet bot worked great for me when i babysat it for about 2 hours, tho it managed to farm 600 honor when i left it for night ;/ I realy doubt that i got reported every single time. Anyway i have few sugestions. Theres no cooldown on my trinket i can chain cast it if i want, dunno maybe cus its epic one.
Bot could buff and use it after every death i guess. pvp combat = no debuff.
Another thing, make him move less generally more when he targets enemy, shouldnt be hard to do i think.It could cancel one res after death to buy time. Anyways thanks for great work keep it coming!

----------


## dancewithsonny

This program has been running great now! No reports.. But I've only done it in AV (Bigger area to run around)

----------


## Elbarto0

thanks i test it

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

Yes people have been banned for it, but they only got slapped with a 72 hour ban. But I think most people will just report you for being afk with the player report system, if you're running with a GM whisper on you should be fine as it'll close down wow once you get a gm whisper. I perfer:

"Sorry im lagging REALLY bad, gotta relog really quick"

----------


## dancewithsonny

How much honor is everyone making a day with this bot??

----------


## minifss

You can make ALOT, but if you bot 24/7 over many days, you will most likely get banned... Use your brain, and you will keep your account in the end  :Smile:

----------


## Lahtin3n

im making about 25k honor a day

----------


## _duracell

> hey still saying this bot is working great for me. But i do have another big suggestion, I'm not sure if this is really possible but it would be just crazy if it would work. My idea is to have the bot have a tool that is able to record, say for example, the path you take when you enter a battle ground, and use that path every time you enter that same battle ground. Or if that wont work then make the bot have a program that you can enter your own way points for you to follow each game. 
> 
> keep up the good work pirox!


I already have coded an auto it program that does that. I can clean the code up and post it here if you like.

----------


## Scinzo

Everything works perfect for now, easy setup and a lovely program.
Thanks alot!
+Rep

----------


## xcrex

7.25 just won't work for me, so I have been running 7.24. I have barely been getting any honor though...like 2k a night :s. I think the main reason is because of the 200 second timer that the bot waits to do anything if it doesn't find the battlemaster =/. This timer should be changed to 30 seconds max.

And lolk2 could you post your program...I think it would work much better for myself.

----------


## flygpico

How can I get the minimized function to work? I've tried to start it first then minimize and minimize first and then start the bot but it dosent work.

What to do?

----------


## idastheman

Would it be possible to make it NOT use the trinket so often? Only once at the start and then stay at the graveyard if it dies, or to just stand there when its not dead.

I had a few PMs saying I've been reported for botting because the bot would use the trinket every x seconds even though it was already at the base. 

One guy actually said he frapsed it and is sending it to blizzard ;o. I mean i'm not scared or anything since i would never do this on my main character, but i think it would be safer for people this way

----------


## malokero69

> Would it be possible to make it NOT use the trinket so often? Only once at the start and then stay at the graveyard if it dies, or to just stand there when its not dead.
> 
> I had a few PMs saying I've been reported for botting because the bot would use the trinket every x seconds even though it was already at the base. 
> 
> One guy actually said he frapsed it and is sending it to blizzard ;o. I mean i'm not scared or anything since i would never do this on my main character, but i think it would be safer for people this way


you're right!

i think only one use of trinket when we go out of cave is nice

----------


## Tygore

guys i cant see the ball coming up if i press coords then ball then setup ,what to do?

----------


## bmewhy

it worked 4 me thxs +rep

----------


## Mudkip

Pirox, I can't thank you enough for this bot, I'm using it daily from now on. Matching words for describing this bot would be :
Awesome, legandary, epic, win etc.

It is easy to set up, sexy look and it works flawless. It is the best bot I've ever seen, for sure.

I apologize for not only giving +4 rep, I would give more if I could.

----------


## dondon

the only thing that sucks is the fact when you attack a wolf they attack you from behind and your toon will not turn around to attack. It looks even worse when i play on my lock, got whispers that i am reported cause im botting. The attacking looks so bad, making it look even worse when a wolf is behind and attacking u and your not moving, like on my warrior

----------


## PiroX

*new version released: v7.2.7*
PiroX AFK BG Bot - changelog

----------


## shaggy

Just curious what some of you alliance are doing go get honor with this bot. If i let it run 24 hours im only pulling in 4-5k. Thats how bad the AVs are on my Battlegroup. we win 1 in about 100 and more times than not we get 0 bonus. Just wondered if AB and EoTS is worth running.

----------


## zecon

> Just curious what some of you alliance are doing go get honor with this bot. If i let it run 24 hours im only pulling in 4-5k. Thats how bad the AVs are on my Battlegroup. we win 1 in about 100 and more times than not we get 0 bonus. Just wondered if AB and EoTS is worth running.


It's the same on the horde side in my battlegroup unfortunately.

----------


## Lahtin3n

> Just curious what some of you alliance are doing go get honor with this bot. If i let it run 24 hours im only pulling in 4-5k. Thats how bad the AVs are on my Battlegroup. we win 1 in about 100 and more times than not we get 0 bonus. Just wondered if AB and EoTS is worth running.


Hmmz. I've had it on in AV for 6 hours today, got 9k so far.

----------


## MetalFan666

for some reason when i rename the pirox.exe folder and click on it, it says that it cannot rename the pirox.ini folder. 

im runing of slackware but i have a widows emulator, could that be the problem?

----------


## PiroX

close bot before u rename folder

----------


## appletree420

ty this thread was super helpful. I checked out your vid on youtube and it looks solid, so thanks. Don't listen to them, your post was super helpful and I'm sure your bot works fine.
thanks again for the vid, couldn't do it w/o you(tube)

----------


## appletree420

downloaded the piroX
Can't make it open the file right from the download wtf?
if someone could help me...+Rep

----------


## Rangvald

I am to paranoid to use this on my main (That Needs it the most :S ), so i guess ill just do it on a very old account then that doesnt even have TBC on it :/

How big would you say the risk of getting a bad on a High-pop EU server? :S

----------


## PiroX

i can't say how risky it is. I can only say that am still botting each day with mode2 and mode1 sometimes. That means the exe is always loaded and warden could always detect, but i am still not banned!! I'm using the bot since i coded it and i am still playing and botting. I just got warnings cause of gm whispers before patch 2.2.3. And don't think i have only one char  :Smile:

----------


## Rangvald

> i can't say how risky it is. I can only say that am still botting each day with mode2 and mode1 sometimes. That means the exe is always loaded and warden could always detect, but i am still not banned!! I'm using the bot since i coded it and i am still playing and botting. I just got warnings cause of gm whispers before patch 2.2.3. And don't think i have only one char


 
Haha, Honestly, that doesnt soothe my Paranoia at all ;P Im a cheap bastard that dont wanna loose the money ive spent for the account :P

See, I have a warning placed on my acc already. I used a AutoMouseclicker over a week with my brothers account (Back in the days where u could turn the medals in and get exp :P). He got about ~650k honor 1 of those 2 weeks and that made him Standing 4 on that server....at level 54  :Big Grin: .

Used the same thing on my old main account, and got a warning after the second night :'(

See, I have bad luck when it comes to this.

Acc No.1 is my Main on that im raiding with in a hardcore guild.
Acc No.2 is my old main acc, with a 70 mage with 60 eplix, and a 64 rogue with 60 pvp-eplix.
Acc No.3 is my brothers old acc with a lvl 60 mage, and not TBC. 

Witch 1 of the 3 would you suggest ? :P

----------


## tttommeke

If you don't want to loose your account with 100&#37; no-risk then you should even be on this website... really strange how alot of people get banned by simple stuff when I am not getting banned for 24/7 memory editing etc...

Acc no.2 I would suggest you, because you don't want to loose anything so not ur hardcore main, the old account looks like not used and got a 70 on it so ++honor for you.

----------


## Rangvald

> If you don't want to loose your account with 100% no-risk then you should even be on this website...


There is stuff here that's a 100% risk to not get bannes aswell, so why shouldnt I be here? :P

And yes, the Acc No.2 is what im thinking aswell. I guess I can sacrifice a Mage with 150 days played and a rogue with 45 :P

Think i might buy TBC for the realy old acc and Glide to 70, and then do this instead.  :Wink:  Used that for scamming before, so I dont give a **** about the realy bad rep I already have there ;D

----------


## Death Co.

> I guess I can sacrifice a Mage with 150 days played and a rogue with 45 :P



150 days played ??????
you have entirely to much time on your hands

----------


## adren4lin.

My NOD32 doesn't pop up.
I use it for a while now, it's great!
But I recommend not to run outside of the cave. When you just run around it looks like a bot, if you just stay in the cave it also could be manually afk.

Thanks Pirox and greetings from Nefarian  :Wink: 
+rep

Edit:
For some reason I can't give any rep.
/shrug

----------


## Remy

Hey Pirox,

Thank you for this awesome program. I have one suggestion though. If at all possible do you think you could add the battlemasters that are acctually at the AV entrance in Alterac Mountains to the selectable options? I was hoping you could do this because with the amount of people using this on my server it is often possible to skip over the battlemaster without queing in major cities several times in a row. Thank you!

----------


## adren4lin.

> Thank you for this awesome program. I have one suggestion though. If at all possible do you think you could add the battlemasters that are acctually at the AV entrance in Alterac Mountains to the selectable options?



That works.
Just choose a city, doesn't matter which one. Be sure "Use /target NPC" is disabled in the options (it's the only reason the bot needs faction and city, if you disable it, it doesn't matter) and stand directly in front of the Battlemaster in the AV-Cave so that she (I actually think it's a female orc) fills up your whole screen.
Also be sure that you head to the north.

----------


## Startech

Hey , 
how do i Remove the Square when the program is not running ??

----------


## corrupter

U can remove it by just doing "/addonnameyoumade" anyway ive been using this bot for ages its nice, only been using it at night mostly but getting atleast 6k + honor a night :P

----------


## Rangvald

> 150 days played ??????
> you have entirely to much time on your hands


Nah, but I played the since the Release on basicly the same char :P

----------


## rankersads

anyone ever thought about using this to rest up? like just set it in an inn and leave it on during the night? then u come back and ur char is rested for a long ass time -> super fast xp :P

----------


## Frozobo

u get rested when you are offline, too Oo

----------


## rankersads

do you get the same amount?

----------


## Murdok

thanks got this working fine.

----------


## gemini52285

honestly, I had this program for a little over a week and now I have the full PvP set. Everything is purple. I had no issues with GMs walking in and banning me.

The only issue i would have to point out is the collision detection is lacking, while i watched the program run a few times, it was very evident to me that if i was on another toon watching my toon run around the Frostwolf Base, i would think that the botter is on crack.

A great program, but pathing could use some extra attention.

Rating: 9/10


OH ALSO!
for Horde: choose the Undercity or Silvermoon City to AFK Bot from, considerably less BG traffic then Org or Shatt

----------


## dondon

hey i dont understand the auto login when it says remember to join channel. Sorry for being noob but how do i join a channel?

----------


## diablohack72

I'm using this bot currently for 2 or so days, works very nice +Rep

i have one concern, i don't think i changed the right file, i'm not very good with computers, and i did not see any file that said pirox.exe. I changed the file name that was extracted from the download, then inside it i changed the name of the bot launching icon that says "happy newyears"

When i put my mouse over the icons on my screen, it still says "pirox bot", so could any one tell me in noob friendly terms which files to change to help make this less detectable? I only have one account and it has several 60s and 70s with at least 400 hours played, would hate to lose it but i understand the risk and would simply like to minimize it.

----------


## jackyg

i owe so much to the creater of this program, just cant thank him enough  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kekbur

I tried the newest version and I still got the same problem as before.. It still doesnt go out of the cave!

Im alliance..

----------


## Punkinator

Not the best bot out there, right at the beginning it tends to run into the wall inside Dun Baldar (Only tried on alliance). where it runs too takes a while for horde to get there so you may have about 4 mins of no honor.

Other then that its a sound bot. Worm hasnt done ANYTHING... Yet...

----------


## Kubiatsu

Latest version 7.2.7 is working fine for me, though I decided to rewrite some of the source code and recompile it to make it a bit more unique and quickened up some of the timers on running in the AV cave.

GJ again PiroX  :Smile:

----------


## rockst4r

I found this to be the most obvious thing ever.

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

> Not the best bot out there, right at the beginning it tends to run into the wall inside Dun Baldar (Only tried on alliance). where it runs too takes a while for horde to get there so you may have about 4 mins of no honor.
> 
> Other then that its a sound bot. Worm hasnt done ANYTHING... Yet...


If their was actually anything harmful in Priox do you think it'd still be up <<?

----------


## XjuanitoX

if i was anyone of you i wont use it cuz blizz employ are bigger and if the cught you your banned and look out with those trojans hackers use them to see what are you doing and stole (credticard numbers, emails,etc...)

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

> if i was anyone of you i wont use it cuz blizz employ are bigger and if the cught you your banned and look out with those trojans hackers use them to see what are you doing and stole (credticard numbers, emails,etc...)


Im sorry but I just attempted to read your post...It doesn't make much sense at all. If it's posted on mmowned and it's up to 58 pages of responses....It's not a trojan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Crapling

I've had this bot for about two months now, but I hardly ever use it. It works perfectly for me with each new update and I really love it. But yesterday I got kind of scared, because somebody knew I was botting. I turned off the bot and just pretended to run around and responded to the guy who knew I was botting.

What I'm trying to say, is their anyway to get the bot to follow a certain path? Like mount up at the cave, run to Drek or Van and just die over and over?

Anyways, thank you for this bot, I wish I knew how to code myself so I could contribute to this wonderful bot. Thanks again.  :Smile:

----------


## yavel

i love this bot

----------


## Triguld

i allways see who is botting, because most ppl walk out the cave in a way no1 ever walks, also most of them recall right outside the cave  :Big Grin: 

So who are wandering around the base are mostly botters  :Big Grin:

----------


## junit12345

Hey Kbeeuts, how did you make it so he runs out of the cave faster? It's an issue for me also that it took a while.

----------


## Mrstalks

Great bot!, got over 100k honor on all 3 of my chars. Never been banned, never had my account taken.

Best bot ever!

----------


## Xepher

Hmm I suppose it's ok, but I can't seem to get mine to auto join AV's, and it just runs into walls and stuff when in the BG is that whats it's supposed to do? rofl It actually looks funny, and it doesnt release when you die.

----------


## R0w4n

> Great bot!, got over 100k honor on all 3 of my chars. Never been banned, never had my account taken.
> 
> Best bot ever!


Have to agree you on that!!  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
This is by bar the greates honor bot  :Big Grin: 




> Hmm I suppose it's ok, but I can't seem to get mine to auto join AV's, and it just runs into walls and stuff when in the BG is that whats it's supposed to do? rofl It actually looks funny, and it doesnt release when you die.


Well, you have to face north and make sure you camara does not fuzzels up and down  :Wink:  Mine get stuck sometimes too, but I take that with a smily  :Smile:  Nothing is perfect  :Smile:

----------


## junit12345

When i enable Pirox, it says /xxxxxx on. But i dont see any squares on my screen. then it says "Ball not loaded. Click on 'Help' " 

I uninstalled the bot, reinstalled the new version (7.2.7). I disabled all my addons except the pirox one. and made sure there wasnt a duplicate addon.

Can anyone give me some suggestions on how to fix this?

----------


## clichecow

If i get detected, will I get a ban or a warning?

----------


## junit12345

clichecow, you are .... beyond any help... If you had any intelligence you would look at previous pages and see that about 6 people have posted the same thing and have been replied to with the same answer. Bumping my old question....

When i enable Pirox, it says /xxxxxx on. But i dont see any squares on my screen. then it says "Ball not loaded. Click on 'Help' " 

I uninstalled the bot, reinstalled the new version (7.2.7). I disabled all my addons except the pirox one. and made sure there wasnt a duplicate addon.

Can anyone give me some suggestions on how to fix this?

----------


## jadeangel2757

A lot of people are actually catching on to this bot due to its really obvious pathing, if you look on the wow pvp or general forums to the point where I just don't feel comfortable leaving it on O/N anymore.

----------


## jimminy

Amazing program. Botted for like 2 weeks, 15hrs/day on mode 1. Messed up my fan, but earned full welfare epixx. Pirox FTW!

----------


## katalano

First of all, thx for this wonderfull bot!
Otherwise, I just installed it and weirdly, when I leave my character at thunderbluff in front of the npc of the alterac valley, it runs and falls of the cliff. I always find it dead when I come back.
Also, I've seen that for some people, the bot runs out of the tunnel in the alterac, but mine runs into the walls. (it is written "AV runing out of tunnel", but it goes the wrong way)
If you have any idea how I could fix this...

----------


## Gaad

Sounds promising! I'll check it out tomorrow when I get to home!

----------


## wyomalar

is it true that they are starting to ban people for using this bot ?

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

> is it true that they are starting to ban people for using this bot ?


appearantly alot of people are starting to catch on that priox users aren't actually defending the base..

----------


## junit12345

When i enable Pirox, it says /xxxxxx on. But i dont see any squares on my screen. then it says "Ball not loaded. Click on 'Help' " 

I uninstalled the bot, reinstalled the new version (7.2.7). I disabled all my addons except the pirox one. and made sure there wasnt a duplicate addon.

Can anyone give me some suggestions on how to fix this?

----------


## Scarve

> First of all, thx for this wonderfull bot!
> Otherwise, I just installed it and weirdly, when I leave my character at thunderbluff in front of the npc of the alterac valley, it runs and falls of the cliff. I always find it dead when I come back.
> Also, I've seen that for some people, the bot runs out of the tunnel in the alterac, but mine runs into the walls. (it is written "AV runing out of tunnel", but it goes the wrong way)
> If you have any idea how I could fix this...


You need to bind the strafe keys in Pirox and in WoW , because it uses strafe to get out of the tunnel. Hope I helped

----------


## skrubbareN

this works really good for me.

----------


## junit12345

Can someone run a virus scan on this? My friend is telling me he found a Trojan and just looking for some more feed back.

----------


## Stinja1

thanks alot for this!

----------


## Drakketh

Seems promising, I'll try it out.

----------


## Gapo

Just tryed this and I fell out of my chair from laughing cos when AV started there was like 5 of us that moved at the exact same path and did the exact same things  :Big Grin:  
Duno how ppl don't notice this ^^

The bot does not support any other BGs other than AV atm cos if i choose any other BG it finds the npc and joins the queue and all but when the BG starts it has the same route as in AV so I end up walking into a wall
Will you add the others too?

----------


## Drakketh

Do you need the AV trinket for this bot to work correctly in AV? I really don't feel like going to get it.

----------


## junit12345

Can someone run a virus scan on this? My friend is telling me he found a Trojan and just looking for some more feed back.

----------


## weownedblizz

I used the bot for around 1 hour, then I got disconnected and my password changed.

So - Do not use this bot! It has a very nasty keylogger in it.
And no it's not a coinsidence.

(I have no been hacked ever, and I search my computer weekly. Last full scan was tuesday.)

Also Ikarus found Worm.AutoIt.32 or something of that sort - No other antivirus managed to.

----------


## wezzer

I had some problems with joining up as the /targetting and right clicking of the BG NPC. Program a little sucky here I think. I have written a fix where the mouse clicks in more places increasing the chance of actually joining up efficiently every time. If many are interested, I will get a link up so you can download my version

----------


## junit12345

Yea i found a trojan when i did a virus scan, and i neutralized it, not sure if something will happen.

----------


## weownedblizz

> I had some problems with joining up as the /targetting and right clicking of the BG NPC. Program a little sucky here I think. I have written a fix where the mouse clicks in more places increasing the chance of actually joining up efficiently every time. If many are interested, I will get a link up so you can download my version


No need for fix, just disable all your addons, because many of mine fcked up the bot so it wouldnt queue - But still: It has a trojan so DO not use unless you are actually at your computer so you can monitor if you get DC'ed or not.

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

No It does NOT have a trojan in it, IT IS CODED IN AUTOIT, THEIR FOR VIRUSTOTAL.COM and many other virus scanners show it as being a trojan, this is a FASLE POSITIVE. The script has been decompiled and studied before proving that it DOES NOT HAVE A TROJAN IN IT.

----------


## weownedblizz

> No It does NOT have a trojan in it, IT IS CODED IN AUTOIT, THEIR FOR VIRUSTOTAL.COM and many other virus scanners show it as being a trojan, this is a FASLE POSITIVE. The script has been decompiled and studied before proving that it DOES NOT HAVE A TROJAN IN IT.


Well, you got proven wrong 60 minutes after I downloaded it - I have never ever been disconnected and then getting the message that my PW is incorrect before I downloaded this. I do not believe the words that you say "false positive", this isnt a pregenancy test. 

So, I don't really trust these sites at all anymore.. And I certainly don't want to lose my 4/5 T6 warrior to some chinese guy making phisy programs.

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

> Well, you got proven wrong 60 minutes after I downloaded it - I have never ever been disconnected and then getting the message that my PW is incorrect before I downloaded this. I do not believe the words that you say "false positive", this isnt a pregenancy test. 
> 
> So, I don't really trust these sites at all anymore.. And I certainly don't want to lose my 4/5 T6 warrior to some chinese guy making phisy programs.


Did you have the auto-relog funcution on? If you have that on that pretty much explains why you got hacked. Priox has the bad habbit of saying your info out in /s because it thinks it got dc'd. And why are you the only one, out of thousands of people who downloaded this bot who has posted that they've gotten hacked?

----------


## weownedblizz

> Did you have the auto-relog funcution on? If you have that on that pretty much explains why you got hacked. Priox has the bad habbit of saying your info out in /s because it thinks it got dc'd. And why are you the only one, out of thousands of people who downloaded this bot who has posted that they've gotten hacked?


No, I didnt not have that function on - And I was in a middle of an AV. 
The reason I am the "only" one is prolly because others dont dare to speak up or something, I know what happend.

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

> No, I didnt not have that function on - And I was in a middle of an AV. 
> The reason I am the "only" one is prolly because others dont dare to speak up or something, I know what happend.


Why would they not dare to speak up and claim a program has a trojan in it. Instead of mindlessly bashing Priox's bot, why don't you scan it and pin-point the trojan and prove the the 100,000 people who use this bot that they've got a keylogger on their computer.


VirusTotal - Free Online Virus and Malware Scan 

you'll see 4 or 5 of the scanners pick the proggy up as a trojan, But it's just because its coded in autoit.

----------


## speek

There is no trojan or any virus for that matter. The only problem I'm having is it occasionally opens up chat and begins spamming all the movement/attack keys in chat. for example "wasdwassdddwawssawww sdawdds adwwd13243dsasdd 3ad3ds 333adadad".

----------


## weownedblizz

I'm downloading it again now - Going to try it one more time and we'll see how it goes.

Update to be added.

----------


## Dead420

Def not a key logger,I and a guildy have used for over a month.The auto loggin option is a bit buggy and if you arent in your own channnel u will type up your pass in /say.As for the run around option we leave off,sure you get reported afk more and lose some of that free honor,but dont get the permaban.Afk isnt a banable offense,botting is.Hope this post helps any of thoose 'This is a TROJAN' & 'This is a logger" ppls

----------


## mogans

its not a keylogger lol ive been using it for 4-5 months and its great  :Big Grin:

----------


## wezzer

Just bought a new Laptop and installed Pirox as I was installing wow and started to set it up. When wow was installed (after entering my name and password a few times between the big patches) I entered my name and password again, only to find my password was wrong. It had been changed. I managed to recover it from the wow site so hopefully I am fine. Been running Pirox for 3 months now and nothing like this has happened before, but Pirox had been run on this computer. Be aware guys

----------


## omomomomomomomomom

IM NOT SURE !!!!!!!!!!! I AM PLAYING ON MY DADS COMPUTER AND IM NOT SURE IF IT'S A VIRUS I WILL BEE ANGRY IF THIS IS A VIRUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANSWER ME !!!!! AlLL PPL ANSWER ME IS THIS A VIRUS ?????? !!!!!

----------


## Screens

> IM NOT SURE !!!!!!!!!!! I AM PLAYING ON MY DADS COMPUTER AND IM NOT SURE IF IT'S A VIRUS I WILL BEE ANGRY IF THIS IS A VIRUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANSWER ME !!!!! AlLL PPL ANSWER ME IS THIS A VIRUS ?????? !!!!!



You serious?

----------


## Kubiatsu

My password has never been changed. Ive never discovered a virus in it. Ive never been banned. Nothing bad has ever happened with this bot and I have been using it for months on different accounts.

----------


## kl0wn

The source code to this is on his website, if you're worried about a virus compile it yourself.

----------


## Drakketh

I ran the bot a LOT yesterday. There's no virus or anything in it. I don't think this thread would be up ATM if there was a keylogger in it...

----------


## Foub13

Sorry for this prolly noobish question. As far as I understood this is only a BG BOT right? You can't grind/loot with it ?  :Smile:  Thanks for your time

----------


## strictlyfocused02

Should I run anything to protect me from warden while using this bot? Is it safe (taken with a grain of salt of course) to jst let the bot run its course on its own or should I look for something like InnerSpace?

----------


## skyzer

so this basicaly farms honor for you???

----------


## EpicErection

Secure to run over the whole night while you sleep? Has anyone tried this and what was the results? Any GM Whispers?

Kkthxbai Epic********

----------


## valiliv

WoW Forums -> Battleground Non-participation Account Action


hmmm

----------


## XxFireflyxX

> Secure to run over the whole night while you sleep? Has anyone tried this and what was the results? Any GM Whispers?
> 
> Kkthxbai Epic********


I have runned it over the night and while im at the school and i have never been whispered by a GM.

No one has even said something like "You are a bot!" or something :P

----------


## princewes

hey there is no worm found in the new version of the bot thx a lot for posting the bot  :Smile:

----------


## mcimmino92

hey pirox can u talk to me please at [email protected] i need to talk to you i think i wanna put this on another site called wow tricks that i run. it is worthy and alot of people on wow tricks wont think it is a worm lmao >.<

----------


## Drakketh

You won't be banned and most likely won't even be noticed or inspected by a GM if someone just right-clicks your dot on the map and reports you AFK.

However, if someone is a COMPLETE ass and actually files a GM ticket against you, I'm sure a GM will take a look at it.

Nights are probably the best to use the bot because people are tired and don't feel like sitting at their computer talking to a GM about someone being AFK.

----------


## Thidan

since the AFK warning came out, I've only been using the antiafk-mode as a ghostin midfield in AV, no reports so far from beeing afk, will come back later for report.

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

Meh if you survived the initial suspensions, I'd let it die down a bit before jumping back on the afk botting bandwagon :P.

----------


## idioglossia

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft. This conclusion was reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore, the following account warning has been issued:

Account Name: *********

Account Action:	Warning
Offense:	PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.
Details:	Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system. This may include, but is not limited to the following:

*Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
*Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
*Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of these Player versus Player matches.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use (WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use) and our game policies (http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=20309). Any further inappropriate behavior could result in penalties ranging from a temporary suspension to account closure, and may also include the loss of any rewards the exploitive character has received. 

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=21505. To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. 

Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Regards, 

Account Administration
Blizzard Entertainment
World of Warcraft Community Site

----------


## skaterdude6465

I can't seem to get the window to appear any larger, and since its so small some words are cut off. Also im wondering if I opened it with the right program. Just wondering what is the right program to open it with.

----------


## Woink

I love this bot, been using it for months never gotten banned and havn't been hacked yet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stanger127

> This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft. This conclusion was reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore, the following account warning has been issued:
> 
> Account Name: *********
> 
> Account Action: Warning
> Offense: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.
> Details: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system. This may include, but is not limited to the following:
> 
> *Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
> ...


This is actually fairly encouraging. It means that we basically have free reign to bot until we get this email and no action will be taken. Good news IMO.

----------


## patatovor

I use this bot since a long time and it is always perfect.You have to download and install!

----------


## narucirema

Works great =D
I love it.

----------


## Jägermeíster

okey, i have used this bot in about 3 weeks now, and when i logged in today some1 have throwed out all my items... and stuffs, NICE BOT!!!!!!! keylogging shit

----------


## Crapling

> okey, i have used this bot in about 3 weeks now, and when i logged in today some1 have throwed out all my items... and stuffs, NICE BOT!!!!!!! keylogging shit


I've been using this bot for about three months now and I haven't been caught/banned/keylogged. Either you were visiting too many porn sites or you clicked on a keylogger.

----------


## sant0918

I used this bot for about 2 weeks. I got a warning when blizz did their wave of warnings/suspentions  :Frown:  I kept this thing running pretty much all day though... I got a bit greedy, serves me right

----------


## dondon

Yeah i got the email too. I think it would work if you could make it walk to flags, i noticed that when i manually walk to different maps and stand there afk mode i have never been reported for afk, because on the map it looks like your defending a flag.

----------


## qq_

Hey guys, as i understood you received the account warnings about AFK in BG's. What realms you are playing on? US or EU? I think that Blizzard's policy when they can ban accounts spreads only on US realms. Coz there is no top on EU forum about baning leechers.

----------


## m.roelsgaard

My account is temporarily banned, I botted this night. There were no whispers. EU-Frostmane

----------


## qq_

ye. my too. 3hrs temp suspend. Today they make wave of bans on EU servers

----------


## Drejj

Got suspended today at 15.00 for 3hrs.. who cares about that, i dont even get home from work before the suspension runs out =)

----------


## qq_

gear is safe. nice ^^)

----------


## Mamma92

Anyone who knows if you actually get permanetly banned if the catch you again after the 3 hours ban  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Aima

> WoW Forums -> Battleground Non-participation Account Action
> 
> 
> hmmm


For those of you that didn't read the entire 62 pages. And your whining about items being gone when you log on. 


Try to pay more attention before you just start to flame.


Thank you valiliv for the link to the blue post.

----------


## dondon

nice so first warning is 3 hours, guess ill try botting all night and maybe i can get a couple thousand honor, then tommorow i cant play so ban is good.. lol

----------


## n30n

nevermind kkthx

----------


## Whille

WARNING: PIROX BOT IS DETECTED.
My account, my brothers two accounts were banned today, 24h for botting, we'll prolly have all of our pvp gear deleted too.

DO NOT USE PIROX BOT.

YOU WILL BE BANNED.

PS. I Play on EU.

----------


## Sykur

> WARNING: PIROX BOT IS DETECTED.
> My account, my brothers two accounts were banned today, 24h for botting, we'll prolly have all of our pvp gear deleted too.
> 
> DO NOT USE PIROX BOT.
> 
> YOU WILL BE BANNED.
> 
> PS. I Play on EU.




TRUE ! i got 24h ban too -.-

----------


## Whille

> TRUE ! i got 24h ban too -.-


and they delete honor gear if you're banned for botting now too I've heard :[

----------


## dtk

it could also be player report not from detect. gears are ok, not perm ban.

----------


## shaggy

its probibly not that PiroX is detectable ..your toon just looks REALLY retarded when you run it. It screems..BOT!

----------


## Kubiatsu

Yeah my account got a 24hr suspension, but im pretty sure its not because of Pirox itself because I did rewrite the code so it didn't even contain the word pirox in it and made it immitate another program. If you are reported AFK in a few battlegrounds I now believe a GM will investigate it, and if he finds you AFK for a while then I guess you get the banstick. Don't blame Pirox though, you chose to use this program and AFK so live with it.

----------


## Axon14

> Yeah my account got a 24hr suspension, but im pretty sure its not because of Pirox itself because I did rewrite the code so it didn't even contain the word pirox in it and made it immitate another program. If you are reported AFK in a few battlegrounds I now believe a GM will investigate it, and if he finds you AFK for a while then I guess you get the banstick. Don't blame Pirox though, you chose to use this program and AFK so live with it.


Agree....Pirox is pretty obviously a bot, but I don't think Blizz can detect it, especially if you rename and recode. They're really looking hard into AFK behavior right now, but I anticipate that waning in a month or so.

----------


## Stanger127

Would it be possible for the bot to detect the AFK flag icon? If so I'd think you could avoid a ban by having it log you out if you were flagged as AFK in a BG. 

I don't think blizz is handing out bans or warnings the first time you get flagged, I think it's only if you get flagged multiple games in the same session/day.

----------


## SpeederXP

So this is detectable then?

----------


## mehsdomi

For some reason my square in the middle of the screen works great, but the mouse cursor always goes underneath it...please help!

----------


## Latino

don´t use this Bot i get 2 times banned for 3 hours. I´m looking for a better bot for Horde with waypoints. Can somebody help me pls :confused:

----------


## Gapo

Not safe anymore i gues  :Frown: 
Just got suspended for it even thou i was playing at that time :S

----------


## Kekalot

Been doing this for some time now, and just wanna give me 2 cents on this topic, and ideas to improve the bot to AVOID getting suspended.

First of all, you can still use it. Using the bot during nighttime to early morning decreases the risc of getting busted. Mode 2 is really nice, as long as you (in AV) does some damage when the BG begins, and then places yourself at an unusual leeching spot. Many people wont notice.

For the bot itself, its not too late, and it's defiantly worth using. Improvements needs to be done tho.
First of all, people pay attention to base-porters now (still talking AV), so the startout nature needs to be changed. Instead of porting, it should run out and kill 2-3 wolves, then run to the left side of the fence surrounding the base (for horde).

There should also be implemented something that writes some pre-defined messages in the BG chat, just like when you reply to whispers. And if you see your name getting written (when people write "report <yourname>" you can answer "hell no idiot!".

And, it should just do like that afk mode tbh, not run around like a madman, showing everyone that your a bot, but just stand still. After all, its better getting reported for leeching than for botting. Blizzard still can't track this bot it seems.

I left it for almost 24 hours, and when I came back I played manually for a few hours and then recieved my temp. ban. Got no gear or honor removed tho. And I've done this again since, just in the nighttime and not during "prime-time" for early players. Dont bot from around 9am to like 23pm if you wont like to get reported alot. Could be changed if my ideas got implemented.

----------


## lorenzomofo

received today, after using Pirox few days before patch 2.3.3, my brush with death is all i need to stop using it


Greetings,

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft. This conclusion was reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore, the following account warning has been issued:

Account Name: *********
Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 24 hours (1 day)

This may include, but is not limited to the following:
*Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
*Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
*Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of these Player versus Player matches.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use (World of Warcraft Europe -> Legal Documents -> Terms of Use) and our game policies (World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Policies).

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To contact the Account Administration department, please use the webform located at the follow address: World of Warcraft Europe -> Support Webform

To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Regards,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe

----------


## [SpNiz]

ATTENTION!!

Do not bot in the bg's, you will probably get banned if you do, even if it's a undetecteble bot, read the WoW forums stickys and see what they have patched and so on.

They monitor how many times you get the Inactive debuff, and if you get it to many times Blizzard may watch you.

----------


## valiliv

sky is not falling. ill give my opinion:

we dont know exactly what they are monitoring, but i would BET its not primarily actual human investigating. i mean just because you get 2 inactives doesnt mean you get flagged for a blizzard employee to real time monitor your behaviour. they dont waste money that way. In fact unless you flag only those with MASSIVE inactive debuffs you will be wasting time monitoring non-botters, since those debuffs are very easy to catch while just playing. In addition, while using Pirox you actually dont get flagged that much, you can go for hours and many games and never get inactive.

Its very easy and VERY effective to simply flag those who are online 20 hours a stretch, and queue for same BG 30 times in a row within 10 sec of leaving previous BG. and get 20,000 honor per day. anyone like that is a botter with 99&#37; certainty. so use the bot wisely for relatively short periods. you'll be fine. I got a warning same day teh announcement was made, and have botted daily since w/o issues, JUST I DONT DO IT FOR 15 HOURS AT A STRETCH NOW.

----------


## cripplecreek

this is sick like 20 hours will get u full s1 but macs ftl lol

----------


## malto

Can we still use it ? 

@cripplecreek : just program it if youre angry. or dont buy a mac. or just install windows on...

----------


## Kekalot

> I got a warning same day teh announcement was made, and have botted daily since w/o issues, JUST I DONT DO IT FOR 15 HOURS AT A STRETCH NOW.


Exactly. I got that too, and I've been using mode 2 all the time since, just to afk leech. And during the nighttime I use mode 1 while I sleep. Havent gotten banned since.

----------


## pullapasi

i cant type where / what is ball? when i start it says "Cant find square" what i do!

----------


## Apollo86

Wow looks very good, Ill have to give it a try, thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## Apollo86

I dont know whether Warden will pick up on this or not, but if you are looking for a setup that Warden absolutely wont pick up on try mine:

My anti-afk setup is a bit different. I use the GetOffGetGoing mod, easily found on curse,GetOffGetGoing | World of Warcraft Addons | World of Warcraft @ Curse.com , I use WoWNoAFK, RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting , and AutoMouse Clicker,RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting , both I found on rapidshare and ive been using them for about a month. Its simple, put the GetOffGetGoing mod and WoWNoAfk mod in your addons folder, make sure they are on, walk up to the battlemaster of the bg you wish to leech honor in, zoom in so you are looking in first person directly in front of him, start running AutoMouseClicker and center it to click in the center of your screen. Voila, it will que, enter, and leave, time after time. It will even release your body if you die. Im SURE this is a repost but dont flame me about it too much, im just posting it so maybe someone who doesnt know how to do it, or wants to try this method can. This is pretty undectable as well, Warden will not pick up on it, but be advised, dont run it for more than about 6 hours because by then, reports against you will probably be piling up.

----------


## Awl

AutoMouse apparently has a trojan according to AVG..

----------


## Zeelot

I got banned for 24 hours.

----------


## Kokarn

Ive used this bot some times, got suspended for 1 day one time and 3 hours another time, if i get suspended again ill get banned right? wich hours should i have the bot on so i wont get detected ?

Best regards Kokarn

----------


## vMax

worst ****ing bot ever banned 24 hour after 10 minutes use

----------


## crosecret

haha it seems you are very unlucky i collect 40k in 24h  :Big Grin:

----------


## jadeangel2757

read the warnings, autoit is detectable when you run mode 1. haven't had as much of a problem with mode2 yet but i only run it for short periods when i have to go shower or cook or w/e.

----------


## Boothy05

Any way to move the box?

----------


## grond

i'v been thinking about starting to BG bot and this looks easy to use, but i got a question, if you get caught, do you first get banned for a timeperiod as a worning or do you get banned for ever? cuz i really don't wanna take a risk here :Frown: )

----------


## Phygar

> worst ****ing bot ever banned 24 hour after 10 minutes use


Why don't you stop complaining and make your own if it is the worst bot ever. Certainly anything a 1 rep leecher makes is better than a bot that must have taken months to make.

----------


## Gila

Great bot!

Used it for 4 days (had like 24K every day lol).
I did got a 3hour ban but thats because u let it run long times..
So kinda my own fault..  :Wink: !

----------


## y0shi

if you use mode 2, will i be banned quickly or ??

----------


## dancewithsonny

I just got banned while running kara damnit! Well I haven't gotten ANY email from blizzard due to this suspension (Not a perm ban , at least ! ) So hopefully it wont be down for long and my honor wont be knocked off, I farmed a lot legitly today.

----------


## Unholyshaman

Nice contribution +4rep

----------


## gilberh2

i love me some pirox

----------


## lsybarra

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft. This conclusion was reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore, the following account action has been issued:

Account Name: ME ME ME

Account Action:	24 hour suspension, the loss of all current honor points and/or the loss of all items recently gained through the use of honor points.
Offense:	PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.
Details:	Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system. This may include, but is not limited to the following:

*Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
*Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
*Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of these Player versus Player matches.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use (WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use) and our game policies (http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=20309). Any further inappropriate behavior could result in penalties ranging from a temporary suspension to account closure, and may also include loss of any rewards the exploitive character has received. 

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=21505. To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. 

Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Regards, 

Account Administration
Blizzard Entertainment
World of Warcraft Community Site

----------


## lsybarra

i've been using this bot for a long time and know how to set it up right. neve been banned had full bg epic/rare gear before i stopped wow for 8 months... just got back and used it for 2-3 days...banned for 24 hours. be carefull. people actually talk about pirox in bg's now. so unless you use it for a few hours maybe an hour or so... gl guys got 4 pieces of gear before i got banned.... "YOUR MOTHER IS CHUCK NORRI'S EPIC MOUNT!!!"

----------


## [SpNiz]

If you get banned or get a warning, stop using the bot and play legit.
That way, you won't risk loosing any character if it's a permanen ban  :Wink:

----------


## RoMyX

I'm using the bot for nearly one year and must say thats the best honor-farming bot I've seen thus far!

+Rep PiroX keep on coding!

----------


## jadeangel2757

> if you use mode 2, will i be banned quickly or ??


I used mode2 for a full day with no problems (while I was at the computer to get rid of the occasional idle debuff). Then when i found out that warden detects autoit I started only using it for short periods of time. Haven't been suspended or anything yet.

----------


## grond

been using it for 2 nights now, from about 1 pm to 8-9 and i'v gotten 7k honorpoints (i'm lvl 66) and no whisps or emails or bans yett, just use it wiseley so blizz don't see you being up 48 hours ina row:P

----------


## dancewithsonny

Hello,

I've been using the bot for a while and it has been GREAT farming honor and the easiest way so far..

I just recently got suspended and posted above, thought it was a 3 hour ban.. nope come back 3 hours later so I thought it was a 24 hour ban... NOPE .. 72 hours? Ouch, still.. No email from blizzard... :Mad:

----------


## grond

lol you usualy get a email from blizz....try contacting them and ask if they have shut down your account... because you get a mail and its normal to get a 3 or 24 hour ban the first time u get caught.

----------


## dancewithsonny

Well see I'm not entirely sure if I'm being suspended for that, because I did SPAM a lot while PvPing "/y 122 122" is Zugg Zug in Horde to Alliance language. so I wonder how long a spam ban in?

----------


## RobF86

I wouldn't use this anymore even though its a great program. Blizz is really cracking down

----------


## kjarlot

I used it a month ago.. got hacked after a few days on the two accounts I had. GG.

----------


## dancewithsonny

Lol I don't think the program was a keylogger.. I've never had a problem with that. But to update you guys : I still have yet to receive an email from blizz & account is still down.. Does anyone know how the suspended hours work?

----------


## grond

If you set the program to relogg if you get kicked by a GM, you have to wright in you acc name n pass, and if you do this a warning shows up that something can go wrong with the program and that info can be displayed in the general chat.
The program is not a keylogger, but that could be your problem. i used it for 3 -4 days now, up in 13000 honour :P (now i'm 67) and i'm aiming to get some good pvp gear the moment i hit 70 :Smile: 

But something strange happend today... when i woke up my wow was closed... and i was like NOOO i'v been banned or sumthing!! but i wasent, when i relogged i was dead in elvyn forest and my body was inside SW...
I'm horde and left my char by the battlemaster in TB!!!

----------


## dancewithsonny

ah that truely sucks. well i'm still sitting here and blizzard has yet to send me an email and my account is still down (this has been since friday)

----------


## grond

*you cant use this thing 2 often, i got a 24 hour ban just now, you can use it, but like just in weekends or sumthing, cuz blizz can see if ur on everynight*

----------


## dancewithsonny

Yes, ... What is the MAX Suspension they can give you, becuase it's almost been four days now.... and YET still no email..

----------


## dancewithsonny

I finally , day five get my account back and noticed some of the PvP gear was gone. Not sure if their gonig for the gear I farmed for or gear that I botted for or both?

----------


## lsybarra

WATCH OUT!!! BANNED AGAIN WHILE WATCHING MY COMPUTER! Pirox needs to be updated to do other things besides what it's doing. Pirox...if you see this please update the bot.

----------


## PiroX

*pirox bot development is indefinitely stopped!*
*See also PiroX AFK BG Bot Board - Bot development currently holded!*

----------


## phatjia

Were you guys using it in mode 1 or mode 2? I've been using it in mode 2 and I move my toon to a non suspicious spot in AV and never had any problems.

----------


## dtk

a lot boters has coming back recently some stands there some priox.

----------


## jiffer369

I run out of av horde cave fine but the ally cave i get destroyed in i just run straight into the left wall of the tunnell  :Frown:  any ideaS?

----------


## mason

Theres been alot of rumours around that this bot is not safe to use anymore, like.. Warden can now detect Autoit and stuff like that. So.. is it very risky to use this bot at the moment or is it as safe as it used to be ?

----------


## g4tun0

dam, they good, i was just about to use once more, i used like a lot in about 2 weeks when i saw that i just got an e-mail:

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft. This conclusion was reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore, the following account warning has been issued:

Account Name: notgonnatellya

Account Action: Warning
Offense: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.
Details: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system. This may include, but is not limited to the following:

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of U) and our game policies ([Any further inappropriate behavior could result in penalties ranging from a temporary suspension to account closure, and may also include the loss of any rewards the exploitive character has received. 

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at . To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. 

Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter. 

Regards, 

Account Administration
Blizzard Entertainment



DAM, this was like that best bot everr

----------


## jabbah

im pretty sure that warden can see auto it

----------


## PiroX

i'm so lucky that i can use autoit without get banned

----------


## Malosa

After doing a lot of reading around different sites, I'm still unsure if this bot is detectable. Anyone shed some light on it? I haven't used it since last patch day, then came rumors that it was now detected.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Gone Phishing BBL

I'm pretty sure they're looking for the mod it uses rather than it being detectable.

----------


## hellmage

I've been using it alot recently. If you play smart you won't get detected. Most bans is because you get flagged for not doing anything in the bg. Best way to get around it is actually do a few bg's before botting so you have a kills that makes it look better. Another thing that is good is only let it run for set periods of time. I only do it at night for about 5 hours. I usually start the bot around 2 in the morn and shut it off at 7. Now i automatically have my wireless cut off at 7 for 5 mins and have the bot set to not re-connect. I have not had any problems. Hopefully this will help

----------


## Nemonik

I've been using this bot for more than 6 months,and it's working perfectly.

+Rep!

----------


## FuzzyPillow

My friend Got banned for botting for 10 hours..but hes just a dumbass He was useing it

----------


## Xannicus

So is warden able to detect this now or not? Still havn't been able to find out from reading forums.

----------


## minifss

Dont think warden is able to do that, nope. If it was, people would have been banned bigtime.

----------


## ogyct

So here is a tip how to use this baby safe.

Do not use mode1 and go away from home. U should only use mode2.
AV leeching is perfect, so join it then run out of cave manually and stand in some place behind tree, enable mode 2. Turn on pirox addon "/pirox sound" so u can hear if something goes wrong. And u can watch web- pages listen to music have some food and many other shit except of zerging bg. U also have ur nerves ok because u won't carry if bg is lost ^^

YES, it's not to comfortable, BUT u will not get tired of playing wow all day long.

*And one more thing: WARDEN DOES NOT detect the bot, THE ONLY thing how blizz ban is leaving bg WITH IDLE debuff.*

:wave:

----------


## ogyct

I was leeching some time in mode 1 and got banned then. So be careful.

----------


## enarh

so.. a totaly newb question... how do i download it? 
when i click on the link i go to PiroX download site, then where i'm gonna download it and with what program i'm gonna run it?

----------


## JustDukeIt

Im running this bot for a LOOOOOONG time on mode 2 and never got banned etc etc. If you use it wise you will be fine!

----------


## sebbe133

I've been using PrioX's AntiAFK Bot for about a month now (with Mode 1). It works great. Never been banned, but my friends has been banned, dunno if they're doing it wrong, I guess they use DND's and auto respond to whispers thingy.

No viruses, worms, trojans or keyloggers. (I use BitDefender 200 :Cool: 
As long as you don't go with DND's or auto respond to whispers, and use the setting "respond to GM and then close WoW" you should be safe.

----------


## def36

i just install it .if it working ur my hero if not i guess not playing wow isnt such a bad thing .But i am sick of it i have grinded all marshal all veteran and now vindi's this is never gona end !!!

----------


## bowl4joy

What mod should i use when i sleep? Because the bot dont autojoin BG.

----------


## 1030

+rep works really nice for me and never had a gm whisper

----------


## rrb

I will most likely be trying this bot, cheers.

----------


## kingants

Greetings,

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft. This conclusion was reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore, the following account warning has been issued:

Account Name: ********
Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 3 hours (3h)

This may include, but is not limited to the following:
* Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
* Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
* Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of these Player versus Player matches.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use (World of Warcraft Europe -> Legal Documents -> Terms of Use) and our game policies (World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Policies).

Any further inappropriate behavior could result in penalties ranging from a temporary suspension to account closure, and may also include the loss of any rewards the exploitive character has received.

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To contact the Account Administration department, please use the webform located at the follow address: World of Warcraft Europe -> Support Webform

To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Regards,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe


got maybe 60k honor in 3 days then a 3 hour ban fun while it lasted but i think ill stop now

----------


## da_bizkit

as far as i know WARDEN checks for the online time. So if you use this bot all the time when you're not playing it is pretty much possible to get :banned:. It is suspicious to see people online 48 and more hours straight  :Wink:

----------


## yamidante

i usually put mine on for 10-12 hours a day :P, not one ban yet.

----------


## ohyesitstrue

tried it out today, works great. When I first started it up I thought for sure people would be reporting me afk every time they saw me but I maybe got reported 2 times all day and I farmed about 14k honor

----------


## heymish

Alot of poeple recomend this etc, but im tempted to try it on my mage so i can get glads as soon as i hit 70. If i do it for about 2 hours in mode 2 will the risk of a ban be high?

----------


## def36

1. no viruses fcs
2. i installed pirox 3 days ago and managed to leech over 50k honor .Everything was going preety well until yesterday where my pirox got bugged or something. and instead of walking jumping teleporting to base etch it was writting all this things down like enter was pressed and then again . 6 hours later i receive an email from blizzard ur account has temporally been suspended . i think pirox has some sort of bug .


Sorry for bad english

----------


## def36

btw can people that got banned before tell me if they had they same problem with me . If u get lucky as i did i saw it on some scrnshot /w's

----------


## mmoninja

just started using this again because it seems like the hype over afk botting is over

15 hours straight from yesterday till today, 15m break during the rolling restarts, and its running again now - no issues so far

----------


## Mange11

Eyy =) why dont i have a squear on my screen when i but the afkbot on ??

----------


## streetsurfer

im using 2.7.2 right now. but for some reason the mouse always clicks below the square and says it cant detect it.
is this a vista issue??

----------


## Saltychip

So is it possible to use this again or should we only use mode2 of this bot.

----------


## streetsurfer

got suspended today for using  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Parog

> So is it possible to use this again or should we only use mode2 of this bot.


Yes, here's a little guide that i made... i rounded up a nice 26000 honnor in 1 day, with 1k kills ( played about 200 kills ) ( 1 and a half games )


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...v-dummies.html

Never got banned/suspended/anything

You just have to be smart about it, Pyrox is still the #1 afk bot out there!

----------


## DukeRaul

got a 3 hour ban, used pirox for 3 days, made 20k each day

i think they never perm ban any1 for bot using, they cant effort such a money loss.

----------


## Xubi

This Program Owns!! Thanks so fu***ng much  :Smile:  I have used it for like 1-2 days now and i havent meet any GM or got any bann so i think i use the program MORE  :Big Grin:

----------


## UnderOath7

Hi im not having troubles with my bot at all. What i would like to kno is that ona first time getting caught boting with blizzard ur not going to get a perma ban are u? Ive been using this bot a couple of hours a night now for a bout a week and haven't been caught but i just want to be sure that if i do get caught its jsut a warning or 3-24 ban. Can anyone help me out?

----------


## kuw

this program just walks into a wall got afk warning 6 times in a row

----------


## beerice

This is curious if it works. I am going to give it a run.

Thanks for the hard work Piro.

----------


## beanstah

It's great an all but I keep running into walls. Any way around this problem?

----------


## PiroX

bind strafe keys , default is Q and E

----------


## Jekuli

If you play in rampage battleground ( EU) i recommend that dont bot there :7 because me and my friend got caught by using this ( i got in 2day ) and my friend got about 2-3 day after he started use this. so i guess blizzard has start bann people in rampage or players just report more in rampage. 
In cyclone i managed get full s1 to my rogue and never got banned  :Smile:

----------


## halmstad10

Everything work's fine except auto sign up :S Im using mode 1 in Shattrath.. plz help , Great bot btw!

----------


## Mordok5

Pirox is detectable!!! dont use it!

----------


## biomacke

this bot works okay

----------


## Zaphry

> Pirox is detectable!!! dont use it!


Your wow shuts down immediately after using pirox?
if now they did not detect it... way points are just too used now >_<.....
people will know that you are botting

----------


## pwned22

So, is it detected or not?

----------


## Heavy Weapons Guy

I have used this many times so far no detections... But make sure you have a gm whisper on

----------


## giebsoj

it uses autoit so its not detectable, the only way is to have someone report you in conjunction to having your gm whisper thing fail. i dont use it anymore (since av quenes are like 1hr) but ive capped honor using it and wasnt reported, although i did bot conservatively (like 5 hrs max at a time)

----------


## pwned22

> this used to be the best bot ever, but now warden can see it or something so it sux now 
> but.. now i think about it, i got 1 day suspention cuz i did it in AB, guess they prolly dont check AV or something like that


How do you know that Warden can see it?

----------


## Heavy Weapons Guy

No. its easily detectable by other people.. Of course you will get banned for ab... its really easiy to tell u are botting if they see ytou.

----------


## Dulthis

Well.. I got acc banned because of that :P

----------


## jakjaklol1337

Mine too :P
but just for 3 h or something

----------


## rx00

Pirox is not detectable by warden but by players, it's pretty obvious when you see a guy just running into the wall in town, the ban is based on the amount of afk reports you get in the battleground. I've used pirox for about 4 days straight and all I've gotten was a warning. My friend who has used pirox for 3 days straight has gotten a 24h ban and his gear, honor and tokens taken away. There really is no guarantees that you won't be banned or will be banned, which is why most bots say use at your risk.

All this is based on experience.

----------


## yahhello

wow this thing is amazing... it helps me get so much honour <3

----------


## daorigin

another epic fail in lazyness it works awesome on av weekends da best

----------


## jayneld

yeah my auto sign-up in IF isnt working.. cuz when i get outta the Bg.. im not facing the Av guy.. so it doesnt sign me up.. help

----------


## Speakerwire

Thx bro.  :Frown: 6):

----------


## bts0uth

got reported while using this and banned for 16hours. ****ing gm took my gladiators cleaver, both rings, my bracers, and my necklace.  :Frown:

----------


## Gnomaged

Pirox isn't detectable by Warden if you took the necessary precautions although it is advised that you don't overnight or excessively bot as after a certain number of player reports a gm will find and investigate which will most likely end in a ban.

----------


## noes

Does this program contains a Trojan or no?

----------


## luney

Banned after 10hrs of boting. 3hr ban without warning.

----------


## iradiation

is it just me or is the AB and WSG path names mixed up it seems that when i do WSG and run the AB script it runs perfect not hitting walls and if i do AB and choose WSG script it runs all around AB not getting stuck.
is this suppose to happen?

----------


## ahming1216

what are the chances that this bot will be updated for the new AV?

----------


## chieffw

Please update for the new AV, we would be forever grateful

----------


## Rectal Exambot

running is all random so no there are no path mixups

----------


## revengeto

Hi =)

"i will release v7.2.8 soon, i am working atm at pathing with macroGamer. I'm going to implement macroGamer profiles into bot, so that the bot read the profiles u set with macroGamer and u can choose for the bg which profile u want to use."

Source: Pirox forum ( I can't post a link cause it's my first post sorry).

Bye  :Big Grin:

----------


## divo

its nice to hear that you want to change the pirox bot which was really good for a long time xD

----------


## valiliv

Pirox is NOT detectable by warden.
it IS detectable by the afk-reporting feature.
If you run it unattended, you WILL get the idle/inactive debuff virtually every single BG you do. thus your honor will be lower than expected.

More important in a few days, you'll get a warning, then 3 hours bans, then longer bans. This is simply from getting tagged by multiple inactive debuffs, leading blizz to "investigate" your account. If you manually (no bots at all) manage to get many inactives you dont clear, along with many BGs where you do close to zero damage/healing, you will get the same bans. has nothing to do with the bot per se.

if you NEED to bot 100,000 honor unattended, invest $10 or whatever it costs into openbot. 100% effective and safe, and you can grind mobs with it and make 10000 gold in a few nights.

----------


## PiroX

u can download a v7.2.8 beta in my forum. It supports profiles which u can make with macroGamer. I already made a view profiles for each bg. It should work for both factions in each bg. also work in AV patch 2.4 for horde

try it and post bugs and requests.

----------


## Theotherones

Banned 3hrs no warning, great bot all tho. Got me 30k + honor, but whenever a new patch arrives i woud advise people to pause it for a couple weeks til they hear more from Pirox the superman, use at own risk, can only say thanks to pirox for my items  :Wink:

----------


## sxekura

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions
deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft. This conclusion was
reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore,
the following account action has been issued:

Account Name: *******

Account Action: 24 hour suspension, the loss of all current honor
points and/or the loss of all items recently gained through the use of honor
points.
Offense: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.
Details: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system. This
may include, but is not limited to the following:

*Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third
party software to automate gameplay.
*Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
*Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of these
Player versus Player matches.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft
Terms of Use (WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use) and
our game policies
(http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=20309). Any
further inappropriate behavior could result in penalties ranging from a
temporary suspension to account closure, and may also include loss of any
rewards the exploitive character has received. 

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can
only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how
Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at
http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=21505. To
maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to
disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. 

Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this
matter.

Regards, 

Account Administration

Blizzard Entertainment
www.WorldOfWarcraft.com

----------


## Ziwe

Used it, got banned. Too many people reports nowadays  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sxekura

> This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions
> deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft. This conclusion was
> reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore,
> the following account action has been issued:
> 
> Account Name: *******
> 
> Account Action: 24 hour suspension, the loss of all current honor
> points and/or the loss of all items recently gained through the use of honor
> ...


All I've gotten is a 2k honor removal, ban got lifted 24 hours ago, will edit if any gear gets taken away,

----------


## Ruskii

Got suspended today,

ccount Name: SPELLY
Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 3 hours (3h)

This may include, but is not limited to the following:
* Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
* Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
* Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of these Player versus Player matches.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use (World of Warcraft Europe -> Legal Documents -> Terms of Use) and our game policies (World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Policies).

Any further inappropriate behavior could result in penalties ranging from a temporary suspension to account closure, and may also include the loss of any rewards the exploitive character has received.

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To contact the Account Administration department, please use the webform located at the follow address: World of Warcraft Europe -> Support Webform

To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Regards,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe

----------


## coew

Really great bot, I using since PiroX bot released. Never seen banned or something but only a few "inactive debuff"  :Smile:

----------


## scrubzor69

Hey, im having a hard time getting the colored ball to pop up on my screen. I think im doing everything right but im not sure..i put that !improvederror frame folder in my addons, but idk what else to do.. help plz?

----------


## ubrpwnt

I just ran this for like 8 hours + and got 5k honor at level 64... use at your own risk but its pretty damn safe.

----------


## cjc0092

Hrm, is there anything I should know about this bot? It does not seem to be running out of the tunnel.

----------


## lycaen

yea it doesnt run out of tunnel for me either...if ur horde too then its prolly because the tunnel for horde was moves as of patch 2.4 and the bot doesnt recognize the location of the new tunnel

----------


## Camel

First off, I'm a leecher. Big time. This is my first post. I'm sorry.

To anyone who's gotten banned:
AV has 40 players and a required contingent is defense. A Simple stormpike/frostwolf insignia will put you on defense immediately. People generally won't notice you sitting in front of Van or Drek. They look for people sitting in the cave.

Between 4am-12pm there are less people on so there is increased risk of detection
In other BG's, especially WSG, there are less players so the risk of detection increases. A lot.

----------


## poultry

so how do organize the coords for this thing ?

----------


## l33tdawg13

how do i work this?, it says the add on is out of date?

----------


## poultry

so can anyone tell me how to set up the coords please?

----------


## hihi213

I hear it was fast banned...

----------


## Camel

Another word of warning. Don't use this in Shattrath. I just did that last night and it was auto q'ing WSG instead of AV. I received a lot of inactive debuffs and I'm lucky I didn't get the 3h ban. So yeah, avoid shattrath.

A problem i'm having is the auto q. it often clicks the wrong npc and loads the bg I don't want OR clicks a non bg npc. I'm thinking about switching to openbot  :Frown:

----------


## _Shapes_

EHEM... 
OI OI! 
Just got this today:
Greetings,

This account has recently been identified as being involved in actions deemed inappropriate for World of Warcraft. This conclusion was reached based on the results of a thorough investigation and therefore, the following account warning has been issued:

Account Name: ********
Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 3 hours (3h)

This may include, but is not limited to the following:
* Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
* Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
* Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of these Player versus Player matches.

This action has been taken in accordance with the World of Warcraft Terms of Use (World of Warcraft Europe -> Legal Documents -> Terms of Use) and our game policies (World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Policies).

Any further inappropriate behavior could result in penalties ranging from a temporary suspension to account closure, and may also include the loss of any rewards the exploitive character has received.

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To contact the Account Administration department, please use the webform located at the follow address: World of Warcraft Europe -> Support Webform

To maintain the integrity of our investigation methods, we will be unable to disclose the specifics of our investigation methods. Thank you for your time and for understanding our position in this matter.

Regards,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe


Didn't get it while botting 0o oo o0
Got it while I was on another char doing kara =/ about 26-32 hrs after i last used the bot.
It is a great program but use at your own risk.
Under the time i used it i got no afk reports what so ever at least under the 3 hr check peroid I did. So it's great but still beware of the blizz 0o.

----------


## Toknahtar

Ok.. i wont really recommand to use this in a long time.. I got banned for using it  :Frown:  But only for 3 hours.. U will get a warning and if u continue using it, then u will probably get banned 4ever:stage3:!!! But the bot was great until I got banned

----------


## Zaarin

a 3 day ban is better than an instant perma ban. Squeeze out all you can I guess

----------


## Guybrush

i grinded 50k before i got the 3hour ban... it was worth it though  :Big Grin:

----------


## mmoninja

its av weekend... using pirox i got 28k honor in ONE day this av weekend! no bans yet so far, keeping my fingers crossed

----------


## [Blackstorm]

wouldnt the new Report AFK Player system kick you out?

----------


## dfo99

guys let me tell you the true about this bot program...when i downloaded it NOD32 found trojan backdoor virus...i didnt know what to do so i started using the bot...after 2 weeks no problem using my accounts (2) got hacked and i needed 2 months to get my passes back(i forgot my question-answer think) ...so if u find any cind of worms / trojan/ or backdoor programs please delete NOW !!!

----------


## Azujin

> guys let me tell you the true about this bot program...when i downloaded it NOD32 found trojan backdoor virus...i didnt know what to do so i started using the bot...after 2 weeks no problem using my accounts (2) got hacked and i needed 2 months to get my passes back(i forgot my question-answer think) ...so if u find any cind of worms / trojan/ or backdoor programs please delete NOW !!!




!!!!!

as if....

you probably just clicked a porn link, that wasn't a porn link somewhere

----------


## Flos

> guys let me tell you the true about this bot program...when i downloaded it NOD32 found trojan backdoor virus...i didnt know what to do so i started using the bot...after 2 weeks no problem using my accounts (2) got hacked and i needed 2 months to get my passes back(i forgot my question-answer think) ...so if u find any cind of worms / trojan/ or backdoor programs please delete NOW !!!


Yap, first thing you should do once your AntiVirus finds a trojan/virus/whatever is starting using the infected program.
You obviously got the point of a AntiVirus program....

Please spread your wisdom around - many people were looking for a guidline "what to do when one of my executables is infected",

----------


## incognitus

would there be anyway of linking this up with tripwire or something? i see the only issue with this program and i've used it for ages but it's the fact it has to install an "addon". it would be more beneficial to have it running behind something like glider or openbots defences right? 

Nvm i still LOVE this av bot lol

----------


## daigon

cool ill test it out

----------


## jejeje

Cant use it after the new patch, anyone know what to do?

----------


## m4niac

Is better glide with Spartacus or this one for AV botting?

----------


## Stabster226

does this still work? :O I used it for a long time ago but i quit since i saw like 10 other people on my server doing it and everyone stood in darnassus the same way ready to sign :P

----------


## MisterEMU

does this still work?

----------


## ptrckolous

i also heard of some other afk av bots .. would you recommend me to pirox, or some other afk bots ? is there even a difference in safety ?

----------


## nandoar

i love pirox's program

----------


## nabiscc

is this still working after the 2.4.2 patch?

----------


## quittingsoon

I hope so i want to try it out

----------


## deviltheinfame

He dont work :'( ingame the bot did : " /pirox on " but dont work any ideas ?

----------


## Frozen Angel

YEah, Don´t USE.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Foldager

Banned by accidently clicking Mode 2 :/ Dunno for how long..

wont recommend using it

----------


## yanbo

how long do you get banend foir if your caught usin this?

----------


## Foldager

I got perm banned, lost my lock and paladin

----------


## ish

Thank you.

----------


## Therrm

Is it detected by last warden update ?

----------


## PiroX

i use it the whole day, only mode2 and i changed the source so that the hash is different.
I never got a single ban

----------


## mmoninja

i agree with pirox. ive been using mode 1 and mode 2 for many months all day and night with no bans (using an older version with modified source not compiled in to exe just staight running the .au3)

----------


## ioon

Ive got banned 3 hours for botting in AV, am i doing something wrong??
whats the difference between Mode 1 and Mode 2?

----------


## arkanoid1988

Really good bot imo, used it quite alot. Cheers Pirox!!!!

----------


## Mango Jerry

*    




...pancake?


   *  hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm

----------


## wakewierdo

whatever people say, this is a brilliant, effective bot and is certainly not a virus.

although I am hesitant to use it with the current afk farming situation......

----------


## heylookadistraction55

i love this bot it gets me so much honor + rep

----------


## fuzzion

gonna try this

----------


## metempsicosi

i get banned using pirox :Frown: ,but i was unlucky is a great bot

----------


## mookusmaximus05

Blizzard can tell if you have a third party program reading the active memory of the server. 

The issue then becomes do they give a flying ****? The answer is no. 
They are hard on afk-bot gold farmers, & since the Isle quests came about that issue has even stopped completely, plus they are gearing up for the launch of the lich king, honestly think they care about your level 70 gear when they know you will pay your script to fall over yourself to get more level 80 gear...

Just be cautious with the program, only run the bot 4-5 hours a day, switch up when you run it, say 3am - 8am one day then skip a day and 9pm - 12am etc, keep it random. Check in on your bot when you can... basically don't be an idiot with the program & your gonna be fine.

----------


## drano

I've gotten more than 50k honor now, thanks +rep.

----------


## aver

this thing has been the shit for years, great work man. 

over 500k honor in all of my characters, starting it up as we speak on a new mage of mines.

----------


## [F]ear

Gz for turning 75 pages^^ +rep for an awesome program.

----------


## lulli

does it work well?

----------


## eTERNAL2U

uber proggy been using the shit out of this thing in prep for s4 truly awesome

----------


## Tough

for some reason i can see the square when it first turns on..... I've had the mouse pt configured... but when it runs it says cannot recognize or find square or something...

and yeah. why?

----------


## Tough

and is it being detected? how's the ban rate?

----------


## Backdoorhackz

So, say I use this Program... Virus blah blah blah. Once I get in the game tho and it starts working would Blizzard ban me if I was Caught? Sorry if this sounds Retarded

----------


## Feldoh

> and is it being detected? how's the ban rate?


Any bot can be detected, a GM just has to build up a case against you. The program MIGHT also be flagged if you do not edit the source and recompile it. 

See this link for details about how to make the bot more secure: forum.piroxafkbot.de/thread.php?threadid=686&boardid=43&styleid=2&sid=20ec33474feab0a52dba512aa647263 8




> So, say I use this Program... Virus blah blah blah. Once I get in the game tho and it starts working would Blizzard ban me if I was Caught? Sorry if this sounds Retarded


Yes if you are caught Blizzard can ban you. For some people it's temporary, for some it's a permanent ban.

----------


## 2seebee

gonna try this

----------


## fonstump

works amazing, only I have one problem with it, it seems whenever I close the bot, my internet goes down. I then need to reset the modem for about 5 minutes before I can go online again. Any solutions?

----------


## hoheh

How do you have it log when ever you get an "idle debuff"? I've gotten the idle debuff a few times but it never screenshots it.

----------


## damu

My first bot...Nite 1...I tryed it easy for me to setup seeing how its my first bot ever using...I run it in each BG Av AB Eots and Wsg I watch and see what it did in each one so i decided to let it run over nite while im asleep..I wake up my computer restarted because of damn updates i login to Wow i made 3k honor over nite prttey nice tbh....


Edit didnt know i couldnt +rep on this post

----------


## PiroX

only newest betav7 supports idel debuff counter & screenshot on getting idle debuff

----------


## southsidehomie

So I havn't botted for a good 4 months.
I need 40k honor before S4, which is just over a week.

Tempted to use this bot for the honor, is it worth it?

What's the current status on bans?

----------


## damu

> So I havn't botted for a good 4 months.
> I need 40k honor before S4, which is just over a week.
> 
> Tempted to use this bot for the honor, is it worth it?
> 
> What's the current status on bans?


 I let it run lastnite maybe 5 hours no whispers or anything today was fathers day i had some stuff to do i let it run in Av for about 6 hours no ban yet  :Big Grin: ..so yeah i say its good

----------


## GodsDiablo

When you bot, please DO NOT use /dnd. That is REALLY obvious.

----------


## southsidehomie

> I let it run lastnite maybe 5 hours no whispers or anything today was fathers day i had some stuff to do i let it run in Av for about 6 hours no ban yet ..so yeah i say its good



Yeah but I have near full tier 6 and 5/5 S3, I really wouldn't like to lose my char :\.
More opinions on whether it's safe to bot or not?

----------


## mmoninja

although i use an older version, due to season 4 coming out soon, ive botted over 600k honor across 8 fully vengeful characters with no issues. i've been player whispered /reported plenty of times, but no bans/warnings/gm whispers or anything. all is well so far

----------


## dush91

used it for 9 hours straight with nothing so far so its pretty good

----------


## fourn443

This worth using? need to max my honor before s4 is released and a bit nervous to use due to the ban wave a couple weeks ago.

----------


## Warlune

I still can't get this bot to work, it keeps saying 'square not loaded, new addon?" or something like that. Can someone please post what they did step by step, i configured everything in settings..

----------


## Shizka

Very nice bot  :Smile:  I used it for 4 hours and got 6k honor. Going to use it while I'm reading for exams. Thanks alot

----------


## Guil127

Safe to use pirox now ?  :Frown: 6):

----------


## Warlune

I got the bot to work now but i'm having another problem, with the running the risk of being banned and all I think a lot of people are onto the teleport location because I observed an AV for the bot and saw that at least 5 people are always recalling with me. I want to program it so that I attack with the group who's going bal and then keep moving up (can some1 help me on this?). I also would recommend target and kill for those who get those inactive debuffs in AV, I think I missed out on a lot of honor because of that.

----------


## Artificial_Lifeform

Pirox is a great bot at first glance. However, the navigation system (keyboard clicks and delays) is very, very flawed. You will find it extremely hard to make any kind of working profile since the mouse movement delays and the keyboard turning delays is exaggerated. There's another free AV bot on these boards though, which Pirox has done some modding on himself. Look around and you will find.

----------


## xterm

I used this bot in december or so for 3-4 weeks and got 300k honor, but now with s4 inc and i need a bit more honor + i just got a 70 lock that i want some gear on, i was wondering, how safe is it to use ONLY mode 2, just anti afk'ing while sitting on the computer, i'm not going to use mode 1 at all, just mode 2, how safe would you say it is? Is it a chance that warden can detect the bot when its running mode 2?

Thanks for any answers.
Great bot btw pirox

----------


## PiroX

if u got the debuff more then 4 times, you should pause botting for at leats one day!
bot is still not detected by warden

----------


## grift

@tamaroth dont use coords then

great mod btw, 10k honour in 10 hrs :P

----------


## Monty01

Lol this looks good and all but when i download it from your site and open it up with winrar it is always in german (or whatever) and i cannot understand a thing? what to do?

----------


## arkanoid1988

tbh anyone got any good Macrogamer profiles? Because im struggling to get it to work, always seems to walk into walls and stuff :<

----------


## eclipseguy

cant get it to do anything but continue to give me the error that it cant find the square. i even went as far as to remove all my addons and still nothing.

----------


## ThatJawn

Hmm I tried the beta version..but I cant seem to get my guy.out of the cave even.

He just constantly runs into walls 24/7


need help with setting, maybe this is just because its beta.. i dl'd the newest non beta version 2.4.7? need help asap plx

----------


## Toine

Helo all. 

I'm french . (Not very good english)

I used this Bot last night and this morning .. I was banned for 3 hours 

They said :"Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 3 hours (3h)"

It work very good . I have do 10 k honnours in 1 night . 

Be carreful with this bot  :Wink: 

bye

----------


## Krunkage

Works well i am not complaining but one or two times im in the cave ill get stuck behind a pole sorta thing which of course leaves me standing in the cave like a fool while people spam "report the cave dwellers" etc. Other than that i have it fully working getting me honor, just wanted to know... 

_Is it safe to use after the patch or shall we wait for an update?

_Thanks for the bot, we all love them, keep 'em coming!!1

~ EternalBlood

----------


## nzfailguy

Ok so I cant autosign and I dont move inside the BG, ive the trinket and mode1, and also key binds wtf?

----------


## MetalFan666

it keeps missing the AV que master for me when he tries to que . Hell type in the target command and then click the arena master o0 any advice?

----------


## Infltr8

i've been using mode 2 for quite some time now and the honor return has been great.

but when i first got the bot i tried some mode 1 and it got EXCELLENT honor returns.

how safe would you say it is to use strictly mode 1? even if i'm supervising it?

----------


## Mehtazorz

i just got a warning from wow for this bot so i guess its detectable now cuz ive been usin it for awhile ~ is an update comin out?

----------


## Andeby

> i just got a warning from wow for this bot so i guess its detectable now cuz ive been usin it for awhile ~ is an update comin out?


Well, there's the 2.7.8 beta on the page, but you probably have that.
Edit: Sorry, was 7.2.8. And read this.

----------


## l8flip

> Well, thereæs the 2.7.8 beta on the page, but you probably have that.


NVM,
Im stupid.

----------


## GTRz

I just got a warning using this  :Frown:  my first one though

----------


## ben546

Hello, when I use this bot it works fine however when I am in AV he runs straight off the start and gets stuck on the pole, can somebody help me out here? the website is mostly german so I am at a loss.

----------


## K1ller_panda

square not found

----------


## Andeby

Ok, I'm getting really confused now, is this safe to use or not? I hate farming in BGs, but I hate being banned to.

----------


## ben546

> Ok, I'm getting really confused now, is this safe to use or not? I hate farming in BGs, but I hate being banned to.


As long as you don't leave it on overnight and supervise it it will be fine.

----------


## Andeby

> As long as you don't leave it on overnight and supervise it it will be fine.


So you mean use the mode where it doesn't move or anything but just keeps you out of AFK, and alt+tab out and then just check in on it once in a while?
Edit: Just pretending to defend something.

----------


## MetalFan666

all its doing for me is running into walls , i look like a bot and act like a bot when i use it :P

----------


## Far Beyond Driven

Please help me, I need this badly. I use the newest beta , and I set the coords, I tried "Check Coords" and the mouse went to the middle of the screen. So I thought everything was good... And then I clicked "Mode 1" and it just says "Square NOT found - Bot addon loaded?"

----------


## Broachster14

This question has come up multiple times and no one has given a solid answer how to do it. Everything works great except i get stuck in the AV tunnel. all i have heard is " you have to bind your keys" or somthing along those lines. ALL MY KEYS ARE BINDED. Can anyone post screenshots of keybindings or SOMTHING that will fix this problem. OR is there any way for the bot to automatically use the AV trinket at the beginning of the battle. Please dont beat around the bush on this one.

----------


## BALTOBOULBOBBI

I used MG and created a profile thats running to the frozen waterfall east of horde base and its working great. no one ever goes there and on map it looks like Im defending the base.

----------


## Aquaplex

How did u get mg profile to work? Everytime i created a profile in MG it would never work. It would press totally random keys when i try to run it out of pirox. Is there a guide out there on how to create MG profiles?

----------


## Broachster14

Yeah how do u get the MG to work in game? i binded it to "/" so how do i get the bot to use "/" at the begginning of each round so my character runs out of the cave?

----------


## Tenano

This bot still working? I mean WoW Have fixx many things and maybe its not working? or?

----------


## mariosxaniaomg

I have a problem with this bot.THe first time i start it is ok auto join etc.But after 1-2 bgs it can't auto join.

----------


## Walliegabe

Interesting, I'll check it out later
using Sparticus atm

----------


## Lalz

> Yeah how do u get the MG to work in game? i binded it to "/" so how do i get the bot to use "/" at the begginning of each round so my character runs out of the cave?


Same here i can't get it works, i start recording, press keys, use mount , go somewhere and then stop recording. But, when i lunch this profile with pirox in mode 1 my char turn too much on the left / right and then get stuck in av tunnel. :'(

----------


## Jekuli

Not working so good as i thought. i was able make better bot by using macromaker no need for pirox but not sure if blizzard detect it because i already got 3hr bann. Macrogamer just pressing buttons randomly not moving as it moved when i recorded. NO REP

----------


## tech78

So I was banned today July 7th. I had run the bot the night before, but I had been playing all day. All of a sudden I was disconnected. I waited a few minutes and checked my email. I was banned for 3 hours...and I loled. No big deal. HOWEVER!!!! all of my honor points and marks had been taken away. I also loled. I had had just bought all my gear, so I am perfectly happy. But still a warning, USE THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK! The consequences may be more severe form you.

----------


## sommer07

nice honor

----------


## MyKD

Good bot! Well done on it

----------


## Pimpo

Account Action: Warning
Offense: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.
Details: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system. This may include, but is not limited to the following:

*Use of add-ons, "mods", external hardware, or any unapproved third party software to automate gameplay.
*Abuse of game mechanics or "bugs".
*Any behavior that has been found to be outside the intent of these Player versus Player matches.

=( at least just a "warning" ... stoped for this av weekend... will use next one =P
Got this after using it the whole afternoon

----------


## Slayth

yup, this is detected by blizzard, just got a 1 hour ban for a first offense

----------


## KingOfTheMorons

were you in mode 1 or 2 When you got caught for using it?

----------


## Pimpo

> were you in mode 1 or 2 When you got caught for using it?


Mode 1, 10

----------


## icedagger55

ffs i have to donate so i can remove the adds ffs its so big pain there is no way i am going to pay.....

----------


## mariosxaniaomg

Ban here also for 24 hours and it was the first ban!!!

----------


## Morsanmu

Got banned for my first time for 24 h. But the bot works out very well if ur jsut sitting at your comuter and watching tv (:, I dont recommand leaving your computer for a longer time as i did.

----------


## Andeby

Used this 5 nights in a row, and I also played most of the day, got me a 3 hour ban but I still have all my marks and honor. Done the same many times, gotten four 3 hour bans and that's it. No gear nor honor/marks removed at all. Using it a lot is guaranteed ban, but if you only use it in AV you shouldn't get more then a 3 hour ban, if you're unlucky they might remove youur honor/marks. Greate bot imo.

----------


## Dumbleborg

Great bot, just watching some movies and walk around a little bit in av
mode 2 ofc

Thanks

----------


## Taxomi

Could anyone help me with something?, I'd really like to get an answer to this, 
When i leave it at night, and in the next morning i have been disconnected. with 1000 honor.. so basically i got DC after 3 BG's or something

Could anyone help?

EDIT: Got suspended for 24 hours, after using it 2 nights.

Good bot, But im afraid it is detected now.

----------


## edu

Its very risky to you use it, 99% ban, temp ban.

----------


## KingBosta

its confusing

----------


## cripling

Is their a way to configure so that the /target battlemaster can be whatever YOU want? Since I want to use this on the priv server battlescape but their WSG master is the horde/ally one from the barrens/ashenvale.

----------


## BALTOBOULBOBBI

> Same here i can't get it works, i start recording, press keys, use mount , go somewhere and then stop recording. But, when i lunch this profile with pirox in mode 1 my char turn too much on the left / right and then get stuck in av tunnel. :'(


 I think pirox said on his website that it has problems recording turning (button A and D) and instead u shall use strafe (Q and E). that helped for me.

----------


## Sirupsen

Well, i got suspended for 3 hours for using the bot.

But i have a question

Can i get perma banned for using the bot?

What can happen if i use it and get reported again?

----------


## woopendoomz

very nice bot  :Embarrassment:

----------


## flink

GJ on the bot Pirox.
I've looked through 20 pages of comments now, but still aint gotten a solution. I've set up the coords for the ball and everything seems to work fine, then I press mode 1, and it puts the mouse way off the "ball"(square), and says it cant find it? I've already turned off every other addon, what can I do?

Thnks..  :Smile:

----------


## swankboss

> GJ on the bot Pirox.
> I've looked through 20 pages of comments now, but still aint gotten a solution. I've set up the coords for the ball and everything seems to work fine, then I press mode 1, and it puts the mouse way off the "ball"(square), and says it cant find it? I've already turned off every other addon, what can I do?
> 
> Thnks..


Same here, I used this bot and got like 30k honor in 2 days, now this just happens to me when I try and use it

----------


## flink

swankboss -> I found a fix on the forums that helped me.  :Smile:  Go to the "Coord" menu in the program, and delete all entered coords in the X/Y - Worked for me.  :Smile:

----------


## adfmapign

For my friend it says "Ball not found after he enters AV and is about to start running after the game has begun, the bot is good untill then but then it says ball not found... What is the best tip i can tell him to do/check and the most common problem for ppl who have just started using this awsome progam?

----------


## flink

Im going to buy elite access to the bot, looks much better  :Smile:  Tho I have to wait for the guys at paypal to reopen my account.

----------


## swankboss

again, it stopped working  :Frown:

----------


## swankboss

the square wont show up after the servers went down today, im doing /"mycommand" on

----------


## Agememnon

Does this work for Vista?

----------


## Moksu

> Does this work for Vista?


yes it does work!

----------


## KantTouchThis

How detectable is this? Ive used my own method and got 8k honor overnight, and another 5k honor while i was out today.. how does this compare?

----------


## polarmike76

I love your bot, I've geared up 2 alts thanks to it...seriously man gj

----------


## tranak

It's the best bot i hae ever seen =)

----------


## bisbolo

I've used this bot for 7-8 days. I've got about 40k honor because I just used it some nights.
Today while I was in front of my pc, I've got a disconnection: my account suspended for 3 hours.

I'll edit if they remove everything I've bought with my leeched hp! (neck guardian, ring veteran and was just 1 ab mark away from guardian waist).

----------


## bisbolo

GMs didn't remove anything :P

----------


## anthraxin

24 Hour Ban here. Details if they removed anything to come. I recently started using this again after a 6 month hiatus. 

I would suggest not using it during AV weekend since it does seem detectable now. Also people seem to care more during this time. 

This is the first time I was caught using it.

----------


## jam84

i used it at weekend AVs but instead of getting banned i got hacked all my stuffs where gone cept for my present eq and some worthless soulbound stuffs

----------


## RaZZal

Its a nice bot, however the profiles that come with it suck pretty bad

----------


## anthraxin

> 24 Hour Ban here. Details if they removed anything to come. I recently started using this again after a 6 month hiatus. 
> 
> I would suggest not using it during AV weekend since it does seem detectable now. Also people seem to care more during this time. 
> 
> This is the first time I was caught using it.


I lost all honor on the toon I was botting on AND the toon that I wasnt but pvp'd with. So they took the legit honor and marks I had earned as well. If you have several 70s you might want to not get this bot. They also took the item that I purchased a week ago on the toon I was botting with, so buying things does not mean you get to keep it.

----------


## Cynnical

downloaded...using....not as much rep as i thought but im racking up the marks of honor...no virus...scanned...rescanned...continually scan incase its a time bomb...but as of now great afk bot and EASY to use

----------


## Angerfist

This Bot is safe to use and works perfectly for me.
When you start it for the first time it asks you to make up an Add-On name which the Bot will use. (I use "bgassistt")
If u get the "Ball not found" message in the tooltip; just type: 

```
/addon-name-here on
```

In my case it would be 

```
/bgassistt on
```

 in order to show the ball.

It works best if u create your own profile. Just find a nice hiding spot for your character and leech away  :Smile: 

I always use the same profile for each BG and never got reported. Just spend some time finding good hiding spot so ppl think your actually defending a tower etc.

Each AV i see many bots, especially at night, and i wonder if these ppl are just lazy or just retarted....


Anywayz im using this Bot for quite some time now and it works well. 
+Rep for that.

----------


## shankandbake

i wanna get this without paying  :Frown:

----------


## swankboss

I have not been banned for using then and got like 50k or so honor.

----------


## Angerfist

> i wanna get this without paying


erm..... its...... kinda..... :wave:free:wave:

----------


## KillaChippmunk

I used this bot when i went out for 2 hours this morning worked great, havn't gotten banned or anything, but i've stopped using it for the fear of getting banned like i wanna use it but this kid i know is a total tool and he always bitches when i use it, and says he'll report me...but you know i wanna go do stuff but get honor @ the same time did blizzard up the detection rate?? Cause a few posts back some people said they got temp ban, i don't care bout that but i just don't wanna get perm banned, also this kid plays non stop and always whispers me....is there a mod that could show you offline? pfft who am i kidding there isn't a mod like that :P

----------


## Al Bhed

Get him on ignore list.

----------


## jijup

does anyone know if this has any merit:
w w w.pvpbot.info/index.php?topic=235.0



> On a side note Pirox's PVPtool has been detected in both CRC and MD5 Hashbangs from memory, his application is considered to be unsafe at this point as blizzard watches everything he creates, he is on Blizzards watch list 24/7.

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

its free but i prefer glider cause i think there is a lot of ban with pirox

----------


## Submit

I used pirox for 4 days when i left to go to my uncles. Came back with 75,000k honor (Capped) and 100+ marks in my mail box. Amazing.... Keep up the sick program Pirox!!!! Love it. (Use this during AV honor week and enjoy the free epic's)

----------


## Submit

> its free but i prefer glider cause i think there is a lot of ban with pirox


Glider will get you a free Perma ban faster than Pirox will. My friend was caught using pirox, instead of a perma ban like Glider will give u all he got was 20k honor taken away and most of his s2 gear. No perma ban tho!

----------


## KillaChippmunk

wow, bot on this dumb kid makes new chars to check on me....

----------


## Deamonlord

Well I can't get the bot to get out of the cave. It just walks around in the cave running into walls making myself a really easy target to mark afk. It won't even say "av running cave". Any help?

----------


## Angerfist

I seem to be having a slight problem with the bot atm :P
The ball, the square in middle of screen, WON'T SHOW....  :Frown: 
Not sure how this happend, checked all the settings and created a new Add-on for it several times.... all failed. Does any1 knows or has an idea on how to fix this?

----------


## swankboss

> I seem to be having a slight problem with the bot atm :P
> The ball, the square in middle of screen, WON'T SHOW.... 
> Not sure how this happend, checked all the settings and created a new Add-on for it several times.... all failed. Does any1 knows or has an idea on how to fix this?


That happened to me to, since you make so many add ons you need to delete the old ones, so go to your wow ad don folder and delete the extras only have 1.

----------


## Deamonlord

Left on the bot at night for 4 hours using the auto shutdown. Came back online with 9k honor. Love this bot. So far has gotten me s2 gloves and veterans ring.

----------


## kakekake

Anyone knows if Blizzard can detect the bot?
I only use mode2.

And I got banned for 3 hours, but I think thats because I used it in AB, EOTS and WSG.

Can blizzard detect the bot? or do they check the dmg done, or do you need to be reported many times?

----------


## zulro

> I used this bot when i went out for 2 hours this morning worked great, havn't gotten banned or anything, but i've stopped using it for the fear of getting banned like i wanna use it but this kid i know is a total tool and he always bitches when i use it, and says he'll report me...but you know i wanna go do stuff but get honor @ the same time did blizzard up the detection rate?? Cause a few posts back some people said they got temp ban, i don't care bout that but i just don't wanna get perm banned, also this kid plays non stop and always whispers me....is there a mod that could show you offline? pfft who am i kidding there isn't a mod like that :P


pay 9euro and change your name :Smile:

----------


## Viktor93

Hey, i used this once, long time ago, my mouse stoped working after like 5 mins, dunno if it was becuse of the bot or not, but i was very suspicius (How ever that is spelled). I dunno if i dare use it again, is it possible for AutoIt to screw ur mouse somehow? ^^

----------


## Deamonlord

> Hey, i used this once, long time ago, my mouse stoped working after like 5 mins, dunno if it was becuse of the bot or not, but i was very suspicius (How ever that is spelled). I dunno if i dare use it again, is it possible for AutoIt to screw ur mouse somehow? ^^


Nope, Autoit doesn't screw up your mouse. =]

----------


## Crapling

> I used pirox for 4 days when i left to go to my uncles. Came back with 75,000k honor (Capped) and 100+ marks in my mail box. Amazing.... Keep up the sick program Pirox!!!! Love it. (Use this during AV honor week and enjoy the free epic's)



Four days straight? That's a good way to get yourself noticed and banned.

----------


## djmikeyk

got it working seems to be ok running AV at the mo got about 3000k honor will report any ban or anything untoward happends

----------


## Eski

Can someone post all their settings that are working in AV?

My bot runs out of the tunnel, then runs right into walls.. which is screaming "IM A BOT REPORT ME!"

----------


## [Spirit]

So can I ask, is it detected AS OF NOW? I'm not bothered about player reports, because I would always be by the PC. Im just worried about Warden....

----------


## tevyn_

I got a problem, he isnt targeting the AV guy :/

Why ?

Please help!

----------


## Disruptor

Wow. Been trying to get a few bots to run right, I gave up on VisualPVP as it bugs out on my Vista 64. But this is awesome, after setting up a custom profile (using the recorder) I can just path the bot straight to the enemy HQ and even help out (somewhat) by attacking people... If only it could keep on target lol, but then again having straight AI would be scary.

EDIT: Also to the *above poster*, only start the bot after you already left the bg you wish the bot to run on, so it's positioned to where it would be every time it leaves the bg and keep your zoom to where it shows your character fully but your not too far zoomed out. Should have no issues targeting the BM. Don't forget to match the city/faction/BG types... simple but hey just making sure  :Smile: .

----------


## Affoe

hmm, is it just me or is the download link (on his website) not working?

----------


## NIKKO9393

its working good

----------


## NIKKO9393

its soo good i gonna rep you xD

----------


## larmio69

> I've used this bot for 7-8 days. I've got about 40k honor because I just used it some nights.
> Today while I was in front of my pc, I've got a disconnection: my account suspended for 3 hours.
> 
> I'll edit if they remove everything I've bought with my leeched hp! (neck guardian, ring veteran and was just 1 ab mark away from guardian waist).


I have got a 3hr ban also, excatly like above poster did. 
Nothing was taken from me.

Some months ago I got GM whisper in wsg, but bot did whisper back and logout, so I got a warning: "being afk in BG blabla" nothing critical though.

But now on last week I got disconnected from wsg and when logged in I had 3hr ban. BUT, there were no player or GM whispers in screeny folders. 

I wanna ask if blizzard has added some checks to detect bots?? hmm..
I used my own running profile so I suspect it MAY be recocnized easily, because I disabled random running etc. so he runs always the same paths (this prevented all player whispers cause I look like im going where others are). BUT crap, if blizz raised the detection levels I think I wont bot in coming weeks..

_-Larmio69_

----------


## ben546

So I'm trying to set this bot up for AV, alliance side.

The AV profile it came with just runs me around in the cave, so I used the macro gamer to record my movements, however when I save the profile and use it on pir0x he just runs around aimlessly in the cave?

Also, if I use game macro and create my own profile from scratch, and use it as a macro in the cave it gets me out of the cave fine, but when I let the bot use the profile once again he just runs around in the cave aimlessly...

both BG start, and after death are set to these custom profiles... any help would be appreciated.

----------


## ben546

So nobody can explain to me why everytime I record my movements in AV and try and use the profile with pir0x it doesn't do the right movements at all and I just end up running around the cave?

----------


## Cmwry8

How do i get the "Square Addon" ?

----------


## ben546

somebody must know

----------


## pchow

just run the program and it will create the addon in your WoW directory automatically =]

----------


## Maglor

Dude, love your program. I'll sure be using this, great thanks!

(btw registering 1 year ago, but never posting nor logging in, and comming back now doesn't make me a noob does it?)

----------


## fender96

Can you use the Horde Profiles made by Angerfist on the free version or do you have to buy the pvptool to be able to use them?

----------


## NIKKO9393

this doesnt have any trojans , works great 5/5 
got the merciless5/5 pieces on 2 days

----------


## Sahil

---------------------------------
*
Used it for about a week, late nights and weekends only got a warning from blizzard 
*
*USE AT YOUR OWN RISK THIS IS DETECTABLE*

----------


## valravn

I might try this out.  :Smile:

----------


## Eraedrin

First off, let me thank PiroX for this wonderful, wonderful program. I currently use the PVPTool vice the AFK Bot because now that i am aware of how it works, i can spot a person using the bot a mile away. If you read the forums on PiroX's site he posts a few simple guidelines to follow. I have kept to these and have run the tool for almost a month now. I tend to keep to around 10K honor per botting session. I will bot for a day or 2 and take a couple of days off. I have multiple profiles, all obtained from Pirox's forums that i have set to run randomly at the beginning of each BG. I have 5/5 Merciless = weapon and all the non-set epics on my Arms warrior, I am working on my hunter now. I have never received a GM Whisper and have only once gotten the AFK Debuff once and that was due to a configuration error on my part. 

I have also seen the issue where you get logged out and for me it was caused by an addon called recount. The box that pops up when you enter raid and asks if you want to reset info stays up till you acknowledge it. When you exit BG it will still be there and blocks the BG master so you cannot sign up for another run. once that happens you eventually go AFK and disconnect. Mine has always been at the log in screen though stating that i was disconnected from server. I actually watched it happen while playing my main this past weekend. As previously posted, it is best to disable all your mods when running this bot.

Hope this has been helpful....

E

----------


## al13n

> First off, let me thank PiroX for this wonderful, wonderful program. I currently use the PVPTool vice the AFK Bot because now that i am aware of how it works, i can spot a person using the bot a mile away. If you read the forums on PiroX's site he posts a few simple guidelines to follow. I have kept to these and have run the tool for almost a month now. I tend to keep to around 10K honor per botting session. I will bot for a day or 2 and take a couple of days off. I have multiple profiles, all obtained from Pirox's forums that i have set to run randomly at the beginning of each BG. I have 5/5 Merciless = weapon and all the non-set epics on my Arms warrior, I am working on my hunter now. I have never received a GM Whisper and have only once gotten the AFK Debuff once and that was due to a configuration error on my part. 
> 
> I have also seen the issue where you get logged out and for me it was caused by an addon called recount. The box that pops up when you enter raid and asks if you want to reset info stays up till you acknowledge it. When you exit BG it will still be there and blocks the BG master so you cannot sign up for another run. once that happens you eventually go AFK and disconnect. Mine has always been at the log in screen though stating that i was disconnected from server. I actually watched it happen while playing my main this past weekend. As previously posted, it is best to disable all your mods when running this bot.
> 
> Hope this has been helpful....
> 
> E


Where in the forums did you found the profiles? cant find them

----------


## Mr. French

It DOES NOT contain any viruses trojans or worms, I use it. I don't see how you don't get banned, my charater keeps running into walls and stuff after I port out of the cave.

But overall it's a great bot, best PVP one out there at the moment.

----------


## kelso

Even when I don't have it on it still takes screenshots of whispers.  :Frown:

----------


## Nikogrom

I find this to work just great!

However, people are now reporting everyone who has 0 damage or healing done. To combat this, I just made a macro in which I run out of the cave and in the path of frostwolfs. do this about 4 or 5 times and bandaid yourself after each kill. 

then I have the macro go into a hiding spot. 

I suggest you all do something similar to greatly reduce the chances of being reported.

----------


## traxis

> ---------------------------------
> *
> Used it for about a week, late nights and weekends only got a warning from blizzard 
> *
> *USE AT YOUR OWN RISK THIS IS DETECTABLE*


FYI to everyone

player-reports are NOT detection, that's a result of human error and your own lack of judgement based on the capabilities of the program you're using.

Warden scans are detection

now if you're referring to Warden, then you'd be permabanned, since it doesn't **** around with detections


</rant>

----------


## traxis

also nikogrom, i'd be interested in the steps you made to making your AV bot walk to attack the NPCs, i want to create a similar script for the AV rams on alliance

----------


## Nikogrom

> also nikogrom, i'd be interested in the steps you made to making your AV bot walk to attack the NPCs, i want to create a similar script for the AV rams on alliance


well, the rams and wolfs have their own scripted paths. All I did was use the profile creator program to record me running to and stopping in the path of a wolf. Then I record it hitting "4" (that is my Sinister Strike) over and over, about 15 times followed by "9" (my bandages) once. I just repeat that process up to five times (run to a wolf's path, hit ss 15 times). once done, I run to the "hiding spot". Save the profile and load it in the pirox bot (use mode 1).

I hope that explained it well enough.

----------


## traxis

thanks niko

also, can the scripts only call keystrokes (keys like mouse3, mouse4 not valid for keybinds)?

----------


## Angerfist

> Can you use the Horde Profiles made by Angerfist on the free version or do you have to buy the pvptool to be able to use them?



U can use my profiles with the FREE bot, not sure with the PvPTool  :Cool:

----------


## Juzamlock

I can tell you right now that Pirox is not legitimate. I downloaded his fishing bot off of his site and ignored the worm like he is saying to do now. I have not downloaded anything new for months except for this. I ran the bot fine for a couple days, then I got kicked back to my log screen about 9 times only while using this bot. Next night same thing, I get kicked to my log screen 3 more times ONLY while running his bot. Wake up the next morning in Slabs with all my stuff gone but my S1 gear. Yes I am new to this site, I came here to learn and get my revenge. I would like to change what I have said, it was stated in haste, after more careful examination, I believe I have found the culprit and I don't believe it was Pirox.

----------


## Pulxor

I love you! Your bot rocks.

----------


## Skeptikk

Yeah, It is fine.

----------


## traxis

after some testing i'd give this bot about a 8/10

the main problem is that the profiles you record in macrogamer won't play back well, the strafes/turns are off about 25% or so, so it takes a few attempts to get them right.

the other problem is it has no detection of which graveyard you spawn at, so basically you'll want to just afk after you die because botting will look obvious.

still, it's an 8/10 because the automatic Q-up works brilliantly, and AFAIK it's not detectable if it really is an auto-it program (no memory reading or injection)

it seems like a good thing to use for a limited period of time per day, but not something I would run all day an expect to get away with

----------


## lacey639

Hey.. i have it set up correct he enters bg but.. he cant make it out of the tunnel he keeps running into walls etc any advice ;]?? also he does not use the frostwolf trinket +Rep to who helps me ;]

----------


## miksa

Great program  :Smile:

----------


## khornn

Downloaded this bot on Saturday, and fell in love with it. Seems to work great, in 2 days i managed to grab 2 pieces of the offset s2 gear. Have already recommended this bot to others.

I am having a problem tho, as of yesterday the bot will start running correctly and when i come back to check on it both it and WoW have turned off. Not sure if its a disconnect issue or what tho.

----------


## gmobflip

Fire post w00t ^^

well, anyway since I have nothing better to do, since i don't want to get banned, oh btw if the ban like FOREVER? And you loose everything or not? Well anyway, id usally use it in th day, and make is in Non-Full Screen mode, and just surf youtube and such and talk in the /bg chat but really not do anything. I'd just do that cuz i dont wanna loose my account.

But anyways, this is safe correct? Because i've seen very mixed reveiws, well anyways im prob gonna use this cuz getting full 60 PVP set is hard lol.

----------


## Mariens

This is just amazing  :Big Grin:  rep for you man!

----------


## Kotov

So far I am very disapointed in this bot. I got it all setup and Running. I did AV and watched it to see what It would do. Basicly ran around like an Idiot for a couple seconds running into walls jumping off stuff.

----------


## traxis

it's only as smart as it's profile

----------


## P1mme

Anyone knows why im getting disconnected after about ~1hour when im using the bot?
When im not use it my connection works fine and I never get a dc.

----------


## nixxor

This just got me banned for 24 hours first offense.

Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 24 hours (1 day)

EDIT: It was still worth it though, I got like 100k honor before I was banned.

----------


## Mariens

Hi i made very good profile for Horde AV. My profile is AvStart its 100% tested and work very well for me. Other profiles are not tested. If your char running like a idiot in bg turn off Random running in Security tab.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

----------


## ooogeantvert

Thx
Works fine .
Great job

----------


## Kek's Productions

coolomo Good work

----------


## Mariens

If you dont know how to set bot look at this little guide. ill show you what to do:

1.Download bot (im using this version and all is good also there are my profiles and settings thats work good) RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

2.Install !ImprovedErrorFrame (this addon is in bot file) and open bot then install bot special addon



3.Make sure you have all settings right

and of course you must have same key bindings in bot and WoW. (dont use a key for turning left because sometimes character will hold a all time so bot will not work good) (My AvStart profile using only q ,w,e,d,s keys and some for Av trinket so you dont need a you can also set buffs if you want but you dont must)

4.Then you can launch WoW log to you char that will be botting and BG master should be in front of you , and set camera to max. 

Thats all if you have any problems tell me.

----------


## Darox

My New Record xD



Bot all the day , marks of honor no used , Av week.

----------


## Mariens

Really nice mine is 30 k + but will get new record soon :]

----------


## Games4life

Loving this script, just one thing that I don't understand tho. Sometimes my 'Walk out of AV Cave' waypoints work and gets me out, sometimes I get ran into a wall..

Any ideas?

----------


## papershiver

Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 3 hours (3h)

my 1st post so don`t get me wrong or anything 
 :Smile:  it`s a great bot really really great... the motiv i got banned i think it`s because all weekend was like 23/24 in av  :Smile:  ...kind`a suspicious ....but for couple of hours/day honor/marks grinding it should work just fine. We all use these boots on our risk so don`t throw with rocks on creator. u got repp from me, keep up the good work, haven`t tryed the fishing one yet but i saw on forum it`s preatty neat ....oltho i won`t use it for 1-2 mounths now, because i`m sure blizz holds temp banned accounts under surveillance ... i won`t risk loosing 3 years of playing and 4 epix 70ish ....cheers

----------


## DeNiMuLiC

> Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
> Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
> Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 3 hours (3h)
> 
> my 1st post so don`t get me wrong or anything 
>  it`s a great bot really really great... the motiv i got banned i think it`s because all weekend was like 23/24 in av  ...kind`a suspicious ....but for couple of hours/day honor/marks grinding it should work just fine. We all use these boots on our risk so don`t throw with rocks on creator. u got repp from me, keep up the good work, haven`t tryed the fishing one yet but i saw on forum it`s preatty neat ....oltho i won`t use it for 1-2 mounths now, because i`m sure blizz holds temp banned accounts under surveillance ... i won`t risk loosing 3 years of playing and 4 epix 70ish ....cheers


Wow.
Macro-Smart. Give the bot breaks (like a human)
If the players in the BG notice you're ALWAYS in the same spot, whether or not the bot fights for you, GMS will notice it too (from the afk reports)

----------


## Nnicky44

Got banned using this before today, only have myself to blame since I botted for 4 days straight I suppose. Great bot overall, if you don't count the ban.

----------


## Biscis

Account Name: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 24 hours (1 day)

Banned too, any idea how not to get banned if I use this again. Like a profile thats not bannable. Not easy to track if i use bot.

----------


## UGR1984

> Account Name: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
> Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
> Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 24 hours (1 day)
> 
> Banned too, any idea how not to get banned if I use this again. Like a profile thats not bannable. Not easy to track if i use bot.




One thing I say is to never ever use pre made profiles, god only know's how many different people are using them, and if it's a popular bot/program Blizz got the area's controlled, so by making your own profiles reduces the risk of detection.Thats why I make my own profiles and never release them to the public. Hope you make the correct decision and BOT smart XD

----------


## xtase2007

banned.
Account Action:	72 hour suspension, the loss of all current honor points, Marks of Honor and/or all items recently gained through the use of honor points.
Offense:	PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.

----------


## UGR1984

> banned.
> Account Action:	72 hour suspension, the loss of all current honor points, Marks of Honor and/or all items recently gained through the use of honor points.
> Offense:	PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.


Man bro, that sucks big time. But I guess that's the only flaw about bg botting.

----------


## Vargus454

love this bot, used it to get all three pally sets of S2 and only got a warning

Thanks Pirox!

----------


## Games4life

Are all these people getting banned because of Warden or because they are being stupid and using Default Macros/Botting to long/Afk reports?

----------


## lnaltu

can i make pirox honor bot work on wowscape ? all it does when i activate it is select battle master nothing more  :Frown:

----------


## traxis

i can almost guarentee if you use the default alliance AV profiles for an extended period of time you will get banned just for looking like a complete dumbass
the AV one is horrible beyond belief. its so obvious that you are botting.

the program itself works flawlessly, it just takes some personalization on the profile side to make it work. if you're too lazy to write your own profile then i suppose you deserve to get banned.



and once again, auto-it bots are not detectable and probably never will be since they involve no memory reading or injection. as far as I know, this executable gains information about when the BG starts, ends, ect through the addon mod which relays information using public wow functions (correct me if i'm wrong, but the author said it uses no memory reading).

----------


## larmio69

Type of Violation: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation
Details of Incident: Exploitation of PvP Battlegrounds and the honor system
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 3 hours (3h)

Bang, got this (2nd time).  :Smile: 

Seems Blizz is looking PiroX more closely, I have botted for like one random night after I got the first suspension. Checked the player whispers, just a couple of normal "wtf you doing man?" or "wanna come to <instance> last spot?". So I doubt players reported me. Could there be automation who checks the program behavior? I used my own profile so dun think no one has the same. 

Sucks, so I keep month or two botless mode now  :Wink: 
GL you who havent got susp'd ^^

*-Larmio69*

----------


## kCyther

> banned.
> Account Action: 72 hour suspension, the loss of all current honor points, Marks of Honor and/or all items recently gained through the use of honor points.
> Offense: PvP Arena/Battleground Exploitation.


Damn, that sucks bro.  :Frown:

----------


## Pulpcowboy

I hear people talking about making their own profiles, how do i go about doing this?

----------


## Lith

NICE like TOTALLY FREAKING SWEET! LOVE IT! no trojan, but i wouldnt put my login etails into ANYTHING but wow client, nice work

----------


## esham666

I found out about this addon from a friend and he says he makes 15k a day from this addon. I plan on downloading it and using it to my own evil deeds

----------


## j2tb

Okay, my account has been stolen thanks to this piece of shit. I guess it's my fault but since I started using this my toon has been slightly moved out of place - i thought it was just world lag or something.

Pirox, if you have my account, please I ****ing beg you to give it back.

----------


## traxis

> Okay, my account has been stolen thanks to this piece of shit. I guess it's my fault but since I started using this my toon has been slightly moved out of place - i thought it was just world lag or something.
> 
> Pirox, if you have my account, please I ****ing beg you to give it back.


did you enter your password in the re-login function?

----------


## happababba

Hi. i am thinking about start PvP botting so. before i start i wanna here u guys what is teh chance to get caught and. if i get caught will it be a perm ban?

----------


## j2tb

> did you enter your password in the re-login function?


negative.
i'm not that stupid.

----------


## celticking32

Diiiing, just wanted to say the bot is awesome. Haven't had any detection trouble (I haven't ran it for too long though xD). Just 1 minor thing, the Horde AV profile (not sure if it's an old version or something, but the one I have) keeps running into the lamp inside the tunnel and bumps it for quite a while >.> It gets past that, but I feel stupid when I see my char bumping into some lamp  :Stick Out Tongue:  Awesome otherwise =D

----------


## deadca7

Gonna try it out ;-)

----------


## duhstupid

it works great, capped my marks after i left it on for a day

----------


## omg123

the square is not showing up in mine, i tried reinstalling it, and deleting the addon and putting it up again. and of course typed in /pirox on does not work...  :Frown:

----------


## Phygar

> the square is not showing up in mine, i tried reinstalling it, and deleting the addon and putting it up again. and of course typed in /pirox on does not work...


It installs an addon to the default location for WoW. I.E. the one that the registry points to. Move the addon from that folder into the normal WoW one.

----------


## Aimladen

Works great, made around 100k honor on two different characters, thanks.

----------


## ReDunDant

I have the same problem. Whenever i click mode1 my wow says square not found. Addon ?

I have already disabled all other addons and etc but still can't solve the problem. Anyone can help?

----------


## Aimladen

Are you enabling the correct addon? When you press square1 it should type /pirox on in your wow screen, if it doesn't, do it manually.

Also, this bot was working great, but now it will never q for some reason, just sits there, tried everything to fix it, but nothing worked. Any suggestions?

----------


## albus15

Nice work.... I'll try

----------


## tacticmove

nice...but i'm afraid of getting banned, meh.

----------


## richardsonc

seems good i just use mode 2 because mode 1 seems to bug out on me  :Frown:  i wish there was an easier way than the macro maker thing u included to make a profile for it to follow. i made one but it still didnt work, i made it go to the gate, wait 2 mins and around then gate should be open then run out, mount up and run to graveyard and "defend" it. but no luck getting it to work.  :Frown:

----------


## Rogueshaadow

I don't know but when i start the bot then the thing with crate addon thing and then i click ok and THEN!!! when i start wow and stuff and try start the bot then it says the SQURE is not loaded and then i need to make the addon and stuff! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skruflol

I tried to bot a while ago! Works perfect! Maybe the best AFK bot?

----------


## alx12345

Doesnt work well to me, ive enabled the hack, then it seen to be working, enter bg and stuff, then i go sleep, but when i wake up and see my honor, i won 400 honor and 2-3 av mark... and av immediatly pop.

What is wrong?

----------


## hayboy1213

Awsome! Thanks man  :Smile:  +Rep.

----------


## nexenx

Here is what I have learned about the square. It seems loading in guest was the root of the problem. Might be that guest does not have access to edit or read the addons file.

----------


## godwinston

i have an question whats the add on?

----------


## blewis1984

I use to use this program quite some time ago and it worked amazingly. But that was before players were able to report you afk. How are you still using it now when people will just report you afk?

----------


## mithu

Any bot/Macro will always come up as a trojan/Worm because it is automatic. AutoIt is not a virus andi s almost impossible to be anything bad. Just read the code if u are scared to use it.

----------


## Biscis

I got banned

----------


## bobwtf

^ Of course. He wants you to buy his "elite" bot.

This one is retarded. The only thing useful is the fact that it auto queues and joines etc other than that it runs around randomly near the cave or gets stuck in it. Even the custom profiles are shit.

Sorry but this particular bot is just shit.

WTB a bot that simply auto queues and allows you to set way points or something so I can auto run to my safe AFK spots.

----------


## ugly_rocket

well it is an afk bot so its mission is to not be afk lol

----------


## Games4life

Would have SEX with the person that can fix the free open source version for 3.0.2, or point me in the right direction within AutoIt

----------


## traxis

the addon component likely needs to be updated.

----------


## sOL1d

I'll hope he fix it. But on the german site you can see, that he's going to concentrate his work on the elite tool  :Frown:

----------


## jadeangel2757

lol. making people pay for what you basically took from flo's pvp bot script? really? your initial bot was shit, ran into walls all the time, and got a ton of people banned and now you want to make money off of someone else's shit. nice.

----------


## sOL1d

Is anybody here, who knows a good pvp-bot working with the v3 pacht?

----------


## orichic51

ok now thats awsome

----------


## traxis

i'm not completely sure, but i think this bot doesn't read or hook memory, it simply executes macros and interfaces with the addon. 

besides the exe not supporting the new battleground or Q-up locations, it should still work if the addon if updated

unfortunately all of the addon variables are scrambled for security so editing the lua doesn't make a bit of sense to me

----------


## sOL1d

the version v7.2.7 is still working. But I use it without random movement. It really works fine.

----------


## poofterpantslol

can someone post the most recent link to this? or is it the one in the first post

----------


## Andeby

> can someone post the most recent link to this? or is it the one in the first post


PiroX Bots - download, that's the most recent one, and it's not updated for 3.0.2.

----------


## Zeroi9

What you guys mean with updated for 2.4.3? What can they update? Security?

----------


## Andeby

> What you guys mean with updated for 2.4.3? What can they update? Security?


I think they don't develope much on it now, at least not the free one, and the addon you need for one of the modes (When it moves etc) got broken in 3.0.2.

----------


## Games4life

Mode 1 is broken.. The only mode thats actually useful as it would re-queue and run to ur afk spot.

Has anyone been able to edit manually or find a new bot that will auto re-queue and run etc?

----------


## Aimladen

It is not "broken," it works perfectly fine. Just to add more to this argument, I received 20k honor over yesterday, and so did another friend that uses it too. This bot isn't that bad either.. Just make sure you set up your own profile and if you're in AV get the trinket and have it go kill rams or something so no one will notice your damage. I use this bot all the time in AV and WSG, my WSG profile gets top 3 in damage EVERY GAME.

----------


## grimrific

I love pirox, farmed all s2 epics on two diff characters with it.

----------


## PiroX

the newest pirox free afk bot version works for 3.0.2, make sure u load outdated addons

----------


## MastaZ

great, will try it out later ^^ +rep

----------


## poofterpantslol

this bot is awesome but for some reason my macro plays different from what i set it as, i set the macro to run out of the cave to a hiding spot and jump up and down but instead it runs into cave walls and shit

and theres no premade av profiles for alli  :Frown:

----------


## Trucido

> this bot is awesome but for some reason my macro plays different from what i set it as, i set the macro to run out of the cave to a hiding spot and jump up and down but instead it runs into cave walls and shit
> 
> and theres no premade av profiles for alli


I got the exact same problem, he runs around like retard

----------


## matser

nice,nice when lvl 70 (probly 80 in wotlk) i'll use this bot

----------


## Andeby

Was gonna try this now, but of course the loginservers is ****ed -_-
Edit: Nevermind, it's fixed, gonna test this now, if it works I will be getting some honor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tpeter

WIth new patch it keeps telling me it cant find box.

How do i get this to work?

----------


## Lajt

@up i have the same problem.. I deleted the addons, reinstalled the program (new addons) and the ball just wont show up!

----------


## nadette

Anyone know where I can get the newest version?

----------


## Aimladen

> Anyone know where I can get the newest version?


Read the thread -.-

The currently released version STILL works after patch.

----------


## nadette

It keeps saying "out of date"

----------


## obox

it works for me .. btw why does it say i cannot rep this post when i try to do it ? it looks like i got rep power 1

----------


## o0lama0o

i cant make mine work ;o.. says - square not found ??

----------


## matser

this program works or not with 3.0.2?

----------


## nadette

Not sure, keeps saying can't find the box for me.

----------


## Cldmani

> this program works or not with 3.0.2?


Here is your answer  :Smile: 




> the newest pirox free afk bot version works for 3.0.2, make sure u load outdated addons

----------


## Brian Peppers

Requesting this be able to be used by a mac!

----------


## trane51110

why is my hero how cofused in AV and EYE  :Frown:

----------


## spiciorita

I'm having a bit of a problem with mine. It auto ques and joins Bg's fine the box comes up and everything but when AV starts it will run outside the gate and just sit there trying to attack wolves that are too far away.

----------


## Trucido

"It says it can't find the white box" We'll, did you try using the addon?

----------


## prstuguzu2

problem is that it doesent help that much anymore.... now players put u 2 leecher (which is true) and u get banned.... so I hope u make some new bot Pirox  :Big Grin:

----------


## prstuguzu2

y... use addon... but watch ur account m8

----------


## DaviTMMO

great, will try it out later ^^ +rep

----------


## scantraxx

My account got hacked & banned due this program , lost about 500gold and tons of items...

And its really not a program to leave running when ur off to work/school , more like to run on another computer and watch every 30min..

But yeah what u expect from free hacks...

----------


## Supadupaflyfly

Meh, not very good.

----------


## memnoch

Nice +rep if i could

----------


## _duracell

> My account got hacked & banned due this program , lost about 500gold and tons of items...
> 
> And its really not a program to leave running when ur off to work/school , more like to run on another computer and watch every 30min..
> 
> But yeah what u expect from free hacks...


How exactly did you get hacked due to this program?

----------


## mmoninja

ive used pirox for what seems like over a year. it's been fantastic and i've gained millions of honor across various characters. 

it's open source, so i doubt you got hacked by using it, unless you had one of the buggy versions that sometime put your username and password in to chat (i would never use the auto-relog feature in the first place though)

for me, it still works in wotlk

----------


## Mariens

Hi i had been using pirox at 2.4.3 and it was fantastic free bot. But why this bot is'nt free now?

----------


## nexenx

Because it has become popular one would imagine. All that hard work has to pay off at some point.

----------


## PiroX

the free afk bot is still free, but i removed it from my site, because the free afk bot isnt very good and u will get reported really often. That never happen with pvptool

----------


## nexenx

I noticed that. lol Added a third part macro to make combos stronger and added some mouse control to make a semi paying attention watching TV bot out of it.

Like you work and may have to try the tool one of these days.

----------


## Gripen2

Pirox. I dont see the download?

----------


## Andeby

> Pirox. I dont see the download?


The free pvp bot is no longer available on Pirox's site.

----------


## Playastyle92

Dl link pls

----------


## Aimladen

It still works however, perfectly. The only problem is SOTA isn't offered as a choice to AFK in, but it's still easy to do, if you're not a total retard.

----------


## Playastyle92

Hmm i found a dl link and use it last night i made about 40k honor in 7 hours with my profile GG

----------


## disease

> Hmm i found a dl link and use it last night i made about 40k honor in 7 hours with my profile GG


then share this link ffs , others no longer work and cant dl it anywhere:S

----------


## Playastyle92

i uploaded it to RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
Pls reupload cause only 10 dls

----------


## disease

thx for upload but does it work with newest patch ? Cuz cant get it to work ;s
and it says "for 2.4"

it seems my autoit doesn work (bot doesnt move mouse or jump - nothing) it just automaticly enter bg once i click on battlemaster. any help?

----------


## darklordriku

I've dabbled around this forum for a while and i'd like to post that this mod is still working to its fullest capabilities.

What I would to be able to procure is information on where i am able to change say the alterac valley NPC names to substitute for the Strand of the Ancients battlemasters~ 

I've worked with C++ before and it seems the script is fine i'd like to know if there is the possibility that the actual script for the npcs to be edited :confused:


I apologize for lurking all this time but I think its my time to stop being a jerk  :Stick Out Tongue:  and start posting things relevance to the forums. Hello MMOwned meet your new comrade Riku!  :Big Grin:

----------


## disease

can anybody upload newest pvptool please? or at least the one that work with current version

----------


## vectalix

Impossible to make the 2.0.4.3 Works On current Wotlk Version.

----------


## Playastyle92

Lol This perfectly works at wotlk i use this myself , so dont talk shit

----------


## *3rik

Could u upload it again ?
Would be rly nice

----------


## vectalix

It says me: Bot Error, Add-On loaded ? Why does it put that ?

----------


## stekharnjr

re upload plz..

----------


## ptrckolous

does anyone have good horde av profiles ?
would be very very nice if he could upload some ... im such a noob in creating profiles  :Frown: 

thanks

----------


## raspberry

Can anyone upload the original pirox bot (aka the free one), or send me it in a PM ? Will rep ya every day for x period if you really want even (if that's possible o,O).

Cheers~

----------


## Tantrim

can i get a link plz, not able to download it from the site anymore

----------


## radoaz

thats cool 10x

----------


## coew

It would be great if you could PM me PiroX afkbot or upload it to me <3

----------


## poeallan

Could someone pm me or tell how you could get the free version
or better yet reupload it. thanks.

----------


## barones

nice one thx for sharin

----------


## Nazeraj

When I go to the pirox site and try to buy PvPtool it takes me to paypal in another language and is in euros. I really want this bot. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## nexenx

The bot has been taken offline as pvp tool has replaced it. You might find it hidden some where on the forums there but no longer supported.

----------


## sulverias

just a question, why is my version unable to detect the square?

----------


## R4ne

```
http://www.megaupload.com/pl/?d=V5UYKQ72
```

----------


## XtraT

Last patch broke the free bot  :Frown:  Sad day indeed. Anyone found a fix to it? That is free of course.

----------


## mch21689

> Last patch broke the free bot  Sad day indeed. Anyone found a fix to it? That is free of course.


umm I am still using the old Pirox bot (free one). And I did WSG all night last night 20k Honor and 56 marks with no problem. Maybe you have an addon or something confilicting?

I did find I have to use windowed mode to get it to work, wont work in fullscreen anymore.

----------


## !iMacroMage!

Nice. Thank you!

----------


## XtraT

> umm I am still using the old Pirox bot (free one). And I did WSG all night last night 20k Honor and 56 marks with no problem. Maybe you have an addon or something confilicting?
> 
> I did find I have to use windowed mode to get it to work, wont work in fullscreen anymore.


Hmm, guess I'll try turning off addons then.

----------


## diablohack72

I'm having an issue. I keep setting the cords correctly, and everything else seems to be set up correct, yet when i click mode 1, it says "Box cano't be found" even though i'm staring at the white box right onthe middle of the screen. 

Btw, i am on windows Vista, and using 7.2.8 which can be found

PiroX Bots - freePiroXBotDownload


thanks.

----------


## Zaphry

The thing is that there isn't really free Pirox bg bot anymore. that is the one which is old as hell.

----------


## alvaroxns

10 euros

not expensive, but first i want to prove it

sry for my bad english

----------

